# Do Masks Work?



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 12, 2021)

Long story short, the answer is no.

"In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."









						Do Masks Work? | City Journal
					

A review of the evidence




					www.city-journal.org


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 12, 2021)

Hell no they don't work. That fucking imp Fauci even said so...before he said they do...then two do better.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 12, 2021)

They say they don't work right on the fucking boxes they come in.

Can't any of you maskurbators read for comprehension?


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 12, 2021)

N95's can reduce exposure.

Do not buy into the HYPE ...

On either side ...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> N95's can reduce exposure.


Nobody is talking about N95s and yes, that was discussed in the article.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 12, 2021)

The CDC put in a little aside, that "maybe" the corona virus was somehow different than every other virus. . .  

. . . but that statement was unsupported by all the research.

They have known for fifty years that masks don't do shit.  That is why BSL4 labs have the protocols that they do.

Anyone that has any amount of critical reading skills, would understand by reading the CDC's own literature, that their own experts don't believe masks contain an infectious spread anymore than a population that is not masked.

Volume 26, Number 5—May 2020​
_Policy Review_​
Nonpharmaceutical Measures for Pandemic Influenza in Nonhealthcare Settings—Personal Protective and Environmental Measures​           Jingyi Xiao1, Eunice Y. C. Shiu1, Huizhi Gao, Jessica Y. Wong, Min W. Fong, Sukhyun Ryu, and Benjamin J. Cowling

 

               Author affiliations:  University of Hong Kong, Hong Kong, China








						Nonpharmaceutical Measures for Pandemic Influenza in Nonhealthcare Settings—Personal Protective and Environmental Measures
					

Pandemic Influenza—Personal Protective Measures




					wwwnc.cdc.gov


----------



## candycorn (Aug 12, 2021)

Nonsense.

Tell you what...the next time you or anyone you love has surgery...insist nobody wears a mask.  Ok?

Are they 100% effective? No.  You do a better job of protecting yourself with proper PPE than you do without.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> N95's can reduce exposure.
> 
> Do not buy into the HYPE ...
> 
> On either side ...


Even if they do, they're still big time bacteria sinks if you don't keep changing them out.

Fight the viral flu, catch the bacteriological pneumonia!


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 12, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Nobody is talking about N95s and yes, that was discussed in the article.


I'm talking about N95's ...

You got a problem with it?


----------



## Oddball (Aug 12, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Tell you what...the next time you or anyone you love has surgery...insist nobody wears a mask.  Ok?
> 
> Are they 100% effective? No.  You do a better job of protecting yourself with proper PPE than you do without.


Apples and submarines.

Surgical masks are made for the specific job, are used in sterile rooms with negative pressurization, and only have an effective lifespan of 30 minutes or less.

The common off-the-shelf face diaper is 100% useless, and it says so  on the side of the box.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2021)

Surgical and cloth masks are like trying to use a tennis net as a coffee filter.

N95 and KN95 in conjunction with hand hygiene does the job... anything else is nothing but pissin' in the wind.


----------



## skye (Aug 12, 2021)

No....but let alone masks....

do vaccines work?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 12, 2021)

I'm thinking that most masks used these days are totally ineffective and the ones that do work only top Olympic athletes could use for more than an hour.. 

eh, we all know that masks are a political farce and a breeding ground for disease..


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 12, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Even if they do, they're still big time bacteria sinks if you don't keep changing them out.
> 
> Fight the viral flu, catch the bacteriological pneumonia!


There are the vulnerable  ....

This SHIT is real ......

They have to be protected from Faucci's virus .....

N95's .... social distancing for our most venerable is a necessity  ....

Do not underestimate what these people are doing ....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> I'm talking about N95's ...
> 
> You got a problem with it?



You seem to be the one with the problem.  Might be time for your Xanax.  Most people don't get so upset over something so petty.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 12, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Tell you what...the next time you or anyone you love has surgery...insist nobody wears a mask.  Ok?


If you're not going to bother to read the article, don't comment.  Ok?


----------



## deannalw (Aug 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> N95's can reduce exposure.
> 
> Do not buy into the HYPE ...
> 
> On either side ...




The world is covered in every shape size and material and they ain't all N95's. Their ad on Amazon says they "help" protect against...putting a cardboard box on my head would "help" to protect me or others.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 12, 2021)

skye said:


> No....but let alone masks....
> 
> do vaccines work?


None of it works .....

Protect the ones you love.


----------



## Winco (Aug 12, 2021)

Wow.
The RWI stance to deny science.

Stay unmasked and risk it.
The Risk is NOT WORTH it you claim.

But Freedom........lol.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 12, 2021)

Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov
				




Put a fucking mask on and try to blow out a candle .

You can't


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 12, 2021)

deannalw said:


> The world is covered in every shape size and material and they ain't N95's. I'm not sure they work either, the ad on Amazon says they "help" protect against...putting a cardboard box on my head would "help" to protect me or others.


N95's can reduce exposure.

I do not believe they can protect you.

Protect the ones you love.

They are trying to reduce the ones you love..


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Aug 12, 2021)

Breathing in your own germs, dirty masks and recycled carbon dioxide are actually good for you.  I'm a dumbass leftist, and I approve this message.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 12, 2021)

Pretty sure the manufacturers state very clearly right on the box that they don't protect against coronavirus.

They do, however, forward the visual that everyone is the same if everyone is wearing one, ultimately nullifying any sense of individualism.

Perception, of course, can me mediated. Unfortunately the wrong people are mediating it and doing so for the purpose of invalidating any sense of objective reality. They're not interested in objective reality. 

Especially when the cameras are rolling...


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Aug 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
> 
> 
> CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.
> ...



ILMAO, it's because they don't seal your face and not air tight, you silly sally.


----------



## buckeye (Aug 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> I'm talking about N95's ...
> 
> You got a problem with it?


Have you ever worn a N95 mask for any length of time?

There is no way the public could ever tolerate that, let alone have that number of them available to them.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 12, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Tell you what...the next time you or anyone you love has surgery...insist nobody wears a mask.  Ok?
> 
> Are they 100% effective? No.  You do a better job of protecting yourself with proper PPE than you do without.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 12, 2021)

skye said:


> No....but let alone masks....
> 
> do vaccines work?


Hello Skye ..   

Oddly enough it's looking like the vaccines are a covid variable magnet and the safest path is natural immunity with reliable therapeutics  .. which .. the Democrat propagandists refuse to acknowledge in favor of their dedication to political fascism and ultimately America's freedom loving decline.


----------



## Winco (Aug 12, 2021)

Of course Masks Work.
You RWI's are disposable.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 12, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Apples and submarines.
> 
> Surgical masks are made for the specific job, are used in sterile rooms with negative pressurization, and only have an effective lifespan of 30 minutes or less.
> 
> The common off-the-shelf face diaper is 100% useless, and it says so  on the side of the box.


The purpose is also to stop bacterial infection. . .


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 12, 2021)

buckeye said:


> Have you ever worn a N95 mask for any length of time?
> 
> There is no way the public could ever tolerate that, let alone have that number of them available to them.


Fuck off little boy ...

I am well fucking aware of what wearing the N95 is all about ....

You want to have a problem with it ....

Call your boy Biden and ask him why he is transporting Wuhan positive Illegals ALL over the US .....

Protect the people you LOVE !!!


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 12, 2021)

Winco said:


> Of course Masks Work.
> You RWI's are disposable.


The mask don't work you STUPID Leftist FUCK .....


----------



## Oddball (Aug 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> There are the vulnerable  ....
> 
> This SHIT is real ......
> 
> ...


For a flu bug that's only slightly more life threatening than the seasonal flu?.....meh.

I had it and consequently have natural antibody immunity.....I'm done listening to the panic porn.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 12, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> If you're not going to bother to read the article, don't comment.  Ok?


----------



## deannalw (Aug 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> N95's can reduce exposure.
> 
> I do not believe they can protect you.
> 
> ...




Those masks are expensive. They recommend you use it for just 8 hours. The average, regular ole person is not likely to get them. They recommend we all use surgical masks.

That don't work.

Talk about hype!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Aug 12, 2021)

As usual, the sheeples have it all assbakerds.

The only people that *should *wear masks are ---

People who are sick and their Dr.s tell them they are contagious.
People who are easily susceptible to getting sick from being around others in public.
People who have lung infections or sinus infections.
People who have low or no immune systems.
People that have no social manners of any kind.........such as coughing with your mouth open and spewing your shit all over the place, or sneezing outwards, not downwards or into a tissue or covering your nose/mouth with your arm.

In other words, if you have a medical issue or condition that would be passed on to others via what comes out of your nose or mouth, or you could easily catch something, then wear a mask.

For me, I'm wearing a mask until next spring, because I've got allergies, I get dry coughs that just happen, and I'm still recuperating from my hospitalization.  

I'm hoping next spring will see a drastic downturn in all of this absurdemic bullshit and all the nutjobs wanting to build Nazi prison camps for the non-vaxxed.  Hopefully then, I can ditch the masks myself.


----------



## Winco (Aug 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> The mask don't work you STUPID Leftist FUCK .....


Good One Ford.
Hoping you catch the virus now.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 12, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> The purpose is also to stop bacterial infection. . .


How do you stop bacterial infection by wearing a bacteria sink over your face?


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 12, 2021)

Oddball said:


> *For a flu bug that's only slightly more life threatening than the seasonal flu?.....meh*.
> 
> I had it and consequently have natural antibody immunity.....I'm done listening to the panic porn.


Do not be an IGNORANT FUCK  ....

There are ALWAYS people more vulnerable to ALL diseases !!!

This is NOT a one size fits ALL ....

PAY ATTENTION !!!


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 12, 2021)

deannalw said:


> Those masks are expensive. They recommend you use it for just 8 hours. The average, regular ole person is not likely to get them. They recommend we all use surgical masks.
> 
> That don't work.
> 
> Talk about hype!


Don't be a DUMB FUCK ....

N95's will  reduce exposure ......

They do not stop the spread ....

How about the ones you LOVE .....

Willing to do what it takes to reduce their EXPOSURE?

Think about it.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> The mask don't work you STUPID Leftist FUCK .....



Depends on why they're so adamant that 100% of society wear one.

Do you really believe it's about stopping the spread of some virus, knowing that they don't actually stop the spread of said virus?

They do work for something, however. It just isn't to stop the spread of some virus.

Nope. They work for something else entirely. They work for putting you in your place at the barrel of a government gun. It's about forcing you to accept that you're not an Individual and should never be seen as an Individial but rather a part of the collective. That you should only be seen as a member of a group. It's about encouraging Americans to adopt a group mentality and to abolish any notion of Individualism.

That's what cultural Marxists_ do_.


----------



## deannalw (Aug 12, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


>




Exactly! I've tried to point this out several times.

Sometimes I feel I'm the only one on an English speaking board that speaks Japanese.

Course, I felt the same way in algebra class in college.

And I feel certain I did speak Japanese one night after too many beers and shots.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 12, 2021)

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> As usual, the sheeples have it all assbakerds.
> 
> The only people that *should *wear masks are ---
> 
> ...


Healthy Asymptomatic folks can spread the virus too, even if they are vaccinated  ....

Think about it  .....


----------



## buckeye (Aug 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Fuck off little boy ...
> 
> I am well fucking aware of what wearing the N95 is all about ....
> 
> ...


Why so touchy?   Calm down and enjoy yourself instead.

Biden is a freaking disaster.   Obama had one thing right.

"Don't underestimate Joe's ability to *uck things up!"


----------



## candycorn (Aug 12, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> If you're not going to bother to read the article, don't comment.  Ok?


"But one solution may be hiding in plain
sight, and it is rooted in basic high school
physics. The largest respiratory droplets,
which are expelled by coughing, sneezing,
or speaking, come from the pharynx and up-
per respiratory tract.2 This is also where the
virus replicates the most.3 Volume is a cubic
function, so these large droplets can hold
exponentially more copies of the virus than
small ones. The large ones quickly succumb
to gravity due to their size, while the smaller
aerosols, generated in the lower respiratory
tracts of infected patients, can remain sus-
pended in the air for several hours.4 This
makes N95 respirators indispensable for
protecting health care workers treating criti-
cally ill patients; it also raises the question of
whether more humble alternatives could
block the large droplets outside critical care
settings. As Dr Sui Huang lays out in a bril-
liant exposition of the problem, even make-
shift masks create a physical barrier that
limits where these droplets can land.5 While
wearing them does not stop all exposure, it
is curtailed, and studies of crude masks
made from basic consumer materials suggest
that they can make a difference.
Perhaps more importantly, masks drasti-
cally reduce the number of droplets that
make it beyond the wearer’s mask and into
their surroundings. This insight may be crit-
ical for coronavirus. Preliminary analysis of
nasals swabs from asymptomatic and symp-
tomatic individuals indicate that they appear
to have similar viral loads.6 "

Some protection is better than no protection.  Logic 101



			DEFINE_ME


----------



## deannalw (Aug 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Don't be a DUMB FUCK ....
> 
> N95's will  reduce exposure ......
> 
> ...



Pfht. I don't have to take this abuse from some gnome on a message board!

I have people lined up, waiting to heap abuse on me.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 12, 2021)

Natural Citizen said:


> Depends on why they're so adamant that 100% of society wear one.
> 
> Do you really believe it's about stopping the spread of some virus, knowing that they don't actually stop the spread of said virus?
> 
> ...


YES IT IS ....

But, the virus is real ....

And, they are using it to cull the heard and take away our Freedoms ....

This shit is real ....

Protect the ones you love ....


----------



## Oddball (Aug 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Do not be an IGNORANT FUCK  ....
> 
> There are ALWAYS people more vulnerable to ALL diseases !!!
> 
> ...


blablablablablabla


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 12, 2021)

deannalw said:


> Pfht. I don't have to take this abuse from some gnome on a message board!
> 
> I have people lined up, waiting to heap abuse on me.


Whatever the FUCK that means .....

We all need to take this seriously.

Agreed the approach is debatable ....

But this SHIT is happening ....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 12, 2021)

candycorn said:


> "But one solution may be hiding in plain
> sight, and it is rooted in basic high school
> physics. The largest respiratory droplets,
> which are expelled by coughing, sneezing,
> ...



"
Former President Biden COVID-19 adviser and top epidemiologist Michael Osterholm admitted that typical paper masks are ineffective and suggested that Americans may need to switch to heavier duty N-95 masks to battle the new wave of cases in an interview on CNN Monday.

"We know today that many of the face cloth coverings that people wear are not very effective in reducing any of the virus movement in or out," Osterholm, the director of the Center for Infectious Disease Research and Policy at the University of Minnesota, said.

"We need to talk about better masking," he continued. "We need to talk about N-95 respirators, which would do a lot for both people who are not yet vaccinated or not previously infected."









						Former Biden COVID adviser says cloth masks ineffective, suggests Americans start wearing N-95 masks
					

Former President Biden COVID-19 adviser and top epidemiologist Michael Osterholm admitted that typical paper masks are ineffective and suggested that Americans may need to switch to heavier duty N-95 masks to battle the new wave of cases in an interview on CNN Monday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 12, 2021)

Oddball said:


> blablablablablabla


Lots of FOOLS like you out there ....

You should be a little more intelligent in your approach about what you government is dong here.


----------



## deannalw (Aug 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Whatever the FUCK that means .....
> 
> We all need to take this seriously.
> 
> ...



You live your way and I'll live mine.

'Murica baybee!


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 12, 2021)

Oddball said:


> How do you stop bacterial infection by wearing a bacteria sink over your face?











						Bacterial pathogens were detected from human exhaled breath using a novel protocol
					

It is generally believed that influenza outbreak is associated with breath-borne transmission of viruses, however relevant evidence is little for that…




					www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 12, 2021)

If you are in high risk group wearing a mask might decrease your odds of getting covid a little but it won't prevent it. Mask might not be totally useless but they are also not the great covid stopper they have been made out to be either.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 12, 2021)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Hello Skye ..
> 
> Oddly enough it's looking like the vaccines are a covid variable magnet and the safest path is natural immunity with reliable therapeutics  .. which .. the Democrat propagandists refuse to acknowledge in favor of their dedication to political fascism and ultimately America's freedom loving decline.


“its looking like…”?! Like from where?!


----------



## deannalw (Aug 12, 2021)

blackhawk said:


> If you are in high risk group wearing a mask might decrease your odds of getting covid a little but it won't prevent it. Mask might not be totally useless but they are also not the great covid stopper they have been made out to be either.



The virus to masks is like volkswagon beetle to the Holland tunnel. It'll zip right through.

I wonder if it would work if I just duct tape my damn pillow to my face.


----------



## Winco (Aug 12, 2021)

I heard Greenland is for Sale.
Move there


----------



## Thinker101 (Aug 12, 2021)

If you're in a high risk group like Antifa, masks seem to work well.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 12, 2021)

Missourian said:


> Surgical and cloth masks are like trying to use a tennis net as a coffee filter.
> 
> N95 and KN95 in conjunction with hand hygiene does the job... anything else is nothing but pissin' in the wind.


*N95 masks work only if you are sick and wearing one to prevent your droplets from infecting another. Also, N95 masks are also effective only if you don't touch them while wearing them. If you do they lose their efficacy.* 

*The above information is from two medical doctors as of last week.*


----------



## Winco (Aug 12, 2021)

Party over Country
Self over Country

You RWI's make me sick.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## deannalw (Aug 12, 2021)

Winco said:


> Party over Country
> Self over Country
> 
> You RWI's make me sick.




Who cares what makes you sick?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 12, 2021)

It has been proven that good masks DO work.  Otherwise, most hospital and medical workers would be sick or dead.









						Can face masks protect against COVID-19?
					

Face masks can help slow the spread of coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19). Learn about mask types, which masks to use and how to use them.




					www.mayoclinic.org
				












						N95 Respirators, Surgical Masks, Face Masks, & Barrier Face Coverings
					

N95 respirators, surgical masks, face masks, and barrier face coverings offer different levels of protection for the wearer from particles.




					www.fda.gov


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 12, 2021)

candycorn said:


> "But one solution may be hiding in plain
> sight, and it is rooted in basic high school
> physics. The largest respiratory droplets,
> which are expelled by coughing, sneezing,
> ...



While I agree with the logic of this. . . and this is what we were sold back in 2020. . . we now have empirical evidence, in the form of different nations in Europe, and different states in the US which had different approaches.

The real world data are now in.  Mask mandates do NOTHING.  The spread in all states and nations was, to a statistical average, basically the same.  There was no difference.

The states and nations which had them, had no difference in spread than the ones that did not have them.  SO?  We not only have clinical & controlled, we also have empirical studies.

Your hypothesis to impose a political control narrative are NOW BUNK.

Fauci ‘not sure’ why Texas doesn’t have COVID uptick after nixing masks​








						Fauci ‘not sure’ why Texas doesn’t have COVID uptick after nixing masks
					

It’s been some five weeks since Texas lifted its mask mandate, and there has yet to be an explosion of COVID-19 cases. It’s something Dr. Anthony Fauci can’t quite explain. &#8220…




					nypost.com


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Aug 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Don't be a DUMB FUCK ....
> 
> N95's will  reduce exposure ......
> 
> ...



You sound insane in this thread. You are all over the place. The all caps certainly doesn't make you appear any more sane, either. Just saying.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 12, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> “its looking like…”?! Like from where?!


mmm ..  it's more like a culmination of sources that you would feel obligated to disagree with, so .. eh.
.


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Aug 12, 2021)

deannalw said:


> The virus to masks is like volkswagon beetle to the Holland tunnel. It'll zip right through.
> 
> I wonder if it would work if I just duct tape my damn pillow to my face.



It's moreso that the virus is aerosolized and goes right around the masks in all directions when you breathe. There are demonstrative videos of aerosolized particles and masks online, if they haven't all bedn pulled down.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Aug 12, 2021)

AquaAthena said:


> *N95 masks work only if you are sick and wearing one to prevent your droplets from infecting another. Also, N95 masks are also effective only if you don't touch them while wearing them. If you do they lose their efficacy.
> 
> The above information is from two medical doctors as of last week.*



Lady AquaAthena  ... WOW .. so sweet to see your name... 
.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 12, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...




You don't dare say that on freakbook, twattle or upyourtube, they'll likely send a hit squad after ya. Evidence is irrelevant when it goes against the commie party orthodoxy.

.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 12, 2021)

Winco said:


> Party over Country
> Self over Country
> 
> You RWI's make me sick.


Self-determinaton over authoritarian peckerheads,  authoritarian peckerhead.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 12, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Tell you what...the next time you or anyone you love has surgery...insist nobody wears a mask.  Ok?
> 
> Are they 100% effective? No.  You do a better job of protecting yourself with proper PPE than you do without.




I haven't seen anyone in public that has proper PPE and even what they have usually isn't worn properly.

.


----------



## two_iron (Aug 12, 2021)

Masks work.

Just like putting up a chain link fence will keep the mosquitoes out of your yard.

Believe Tiny Tony.... he's a fucking stud.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> There are the vulnerable  ....
> 
> This SHIT is real ......
> 
> ...




Untrained people don't know how to properly fit an N95 and I don't see anyone offering the training.

.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 12, 2021)

candycorn said:


> "But one solution may be hiding in plain
> sight, and it is rooted in basic high school
> physics. The largest respiratory droplets,
> which are expelled by coughing, sneezing,
> ...


Taz has been wrong on COVID since the very beginning where he didn't even believe we'd hit 100k deaths.





__





						COVID-19: Hopefully Some Good News
					

While unfortunately we are still in for more pain it looks like based on new information that the latest prediction model shows U.S. deaths through August at about 81,000 which is 12,000 less than previously modeled. Also, fewer beds will be needed across the country.   Read about it here...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				






> _I never believed the 100,000 figure and I don't believe this figure either._



Oof, that was a tad off  (or is it taz off?).

He tends to just like some of the nuttier posters hang his hat on websites like city-data that nobody should take seriously. He basically linked to someone's opinion and ignored all the studies that show masks work.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 12, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Taz has been wrong on COVID since the very beginning where he didn't even believe we'd hit 100k deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The denial by like 1/2 the population is probably the saddest part of the whole covid affair. Maybe I have some of it too; I really believe the denial, at this stage, is mostly transmitted to just say something outrageous to get a rise out of people.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 13, 2021)

candycorn said:


> The denial by like 1/2 the population is probably the saddest part of the whole covid affair. Maybe I have some of it too; I really believe the denial, at this stage, is mostly transmitted to just say something outrageous to get a rise out of people.



Yeah, I think it's a lot of things. But after experiencing over 600k deaths in this country alone, knowing how our healthcare system gets stressed during peaks, the numerous studies that show masks and vaccines work, the potential for newer, deadlier variants, videos of people now wishing they got the vaccine, the nurse and doctor stories of watching people die, especially the ones who either realized they made a mistake or in the very end were dumb as dogshit insisting they didn't have COVID. After all of this you just have to realize some people are incapable of learning.

At this point, let them watch either get sick and some will die. Hard lessons, but seriously, fuck 'em, I'm so tired of this.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 13, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Nobody is talking about N95s and yes, that was discussed in the article.



I have zero tolerance for the mask brigade telling me that N95s work...NOW....after screeching at me for a year to wear a mask made out of the curtain material Aunt Lola didn't need anymore.

Stuff it. I don't care. When you're not sick YOU DON'T NEED A MASK


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 13, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> It has been proven that good masks DO work.  Otherwise, most hospital and medical workers would be sick or dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I JUST said. Don't you dare preach to us about good masks NOW. I guarantee for over a year you've been telling us to strap worthless pieces of cotton over our faces that did nothing on pain of grandma's death

We're not listening to you anymore. You're done. Discredited. 

Oh and btw? New paper out today. Vaccines not working on Delta, Antibody Dependent Enhancement coming right on up. See: Israel

This is the biggest debacle the US gov has ever undertaken and that's saying something


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 13, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> It has been proven that good masks DO work.  Otherwise, most hospital and medical workers would be sick or dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong.
Masks are used in surgery to stop bacteria, not viruses, and they only work for 15 to 20 minutes, before they dry out and have to either be washed or thrown away.
Hospitals use much more expensive filter systems for infection prevention.
They do not use the cheap masks that are available to us.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 13, 2021)

Wear your masks and get your booster!


----------



## candycorn (Aug 13, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Masks are used in surgery to stop bacteria, not viruses, and they only work for 15 to 20 minutes, before they dry out and have to either be washed or thrown away.


Comically false.


Rigby5 said:


> Hospitals use much more expensive filter systems for infection prevention.


In certain wards; yes. In most of the hospital...no.


Rigby5 said:


> They do not use the cheap masks that are available to us.


Ridiculously false.  We use the best masks available; when they're not available...we use SCBAs.  When they're not available...we'll use procedure masks.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 13, 2021)

I have heard that this Chinese weaponized virus can be spread through farts. 

Next Fauci will require everybody to wear plastic diapers or two pairs of pants.









						Can the coronavirus be spread through farts?
					

“No bare-bottom farting,” said one doctor.




					nypost.com


----------



## Samofvt (Aug 13, 2021)

candycorn said:


> We use the best masks available; when they're not available...we use SCBAs. When they're not available...we'll use procedure masks.


Just like everyone (well, everyone who can think straight after all the hype) says: cloth masks are a joke.  Would you use panty hose to protect against U-235 exposure?  Hm.  similar analogy to virus vs cloth mask...very similar.

Now for some real information, not hyperbole or theory, but real information: draw your own conclusion


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 13, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...


The alpha variant was much less contagious.  And, I have no problem using hand disinfectants made available by some places in public accommodation.  I even tend to rub some on the outside of the mask while waiting for it to dry off my hands. 

Only right-wingers would have us believe nothing is better than something. Open borders because walls don't work!


----------



## Lesh (Aug 13, 2021)

buckeye said:


> Have you ever worn a N95 mask for any length of time?
> 
> There is no way the public could ever tolerate that, let alone have that number of them available to them.


Horse shit.

I have worked 10 hour shifts wearing an N95.


----------



## Seawytch (Aug 13, 2021)

I can't believe we are still having this stupid debate when the evidence is crystal fucking clear.









						Mask Mandates Work To Slow Spread Of Coronavirus, Kansas Study Finds
					

When Kansas issued a mask mandate, 81 counties opted out. Researchers found coronavirus infection rates rose sharply in the opt-out counties, while falling in those that required masks.




					www.npr.org


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 13, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...




Thank you......

From my understanding....the N95 mask, properly fitted and maintained, used in a hospital environment, with all the other protocols and HEPA filters in the air system work.......outside in the world, no.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 13, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Tell you what...the next time you or anyone you love has surgery...insist nobody wears a mask.  Ok?
> 
> Are they 100% effective? No.  You do a better job of protecting yourself with proper PPE than you do without.




Shit head....you wear a mask during surgery to keep spit and breathable contaminates out of the open wound.....you moron.............


----------



## Lesh (Aug 13, 2021)

Masks work








						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov
				




The better the mask, the better the fit...the better they work


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 13, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Tell you what...the next time you or anyone you love has surgery...insist nobody wears a mask.  Ok?
> 
> Are they 100% effective? No.  You do a better job of protecting yourself with proper PPE than you do without.




Dumbshit...from the article...

*Surgical masks were designed to keep medical personnel from inadvertently infecting patients’ wounds, not to prevent the spread of viruses. Public-health officials’ advice in the early days of Covid-19 was consistent with that understanding.*


----------



## Hellbilly (Aug 13, 2021)

Masks help.
The vaccine helps.
Social distancing helps.
Avoiding large crowds help.
Washing your hands helps.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 13, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Dumbshit...from the article...
> 
> *Surgical masks were designed to keep medical personnel from inadvertently infecting patients’ wounds, not to prevent the spread of viruses. Public-health officials’ advice in the early days of Covid-19 was consistent with that understanding.*


That is the definition of cherrypicking ...shithead

Read the whole article

They work.

But hey...post a video of you blowing out a candle with a mask on. Wear sun glasses. No one will be able to identify you


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> That is the definition of cherrypicking ...shithead
> 
> Read the whole article
> 
> ...




I did, asshole.......you obviously didn't.....


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 13, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> Masks help.
> The vaccine helps.
> Social distancing helps.
> Avoiding large crowds help.
> Washing your hands helps.




Never going out in public again helps........holding your breath and not breathing helps......


----------



## Lesh (Aug 13, 2021)

2aguy said:


> I did, asshole.......you obviously didn't.....


Yo posted a video?

Great. Let's see it. Post it here


----------



## Lesh (Aug 13, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Never going out in public again helps........holding your breath and not breathing helps......


If only you would do that


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 13, 2021)

That was actually a very good piece in the op, though.  Too few and far between these days, unfortunately.

I'm surprised it hasn't been nixed by the machine yet.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 13, 2021)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Wear your masks and get your booster!
> 
> View attachment 525024



The images show why to NOT wear masks, as they actually accumulate and concentrate pathogens.

The mask will catch large saliva droplets, but they evaporate quickly, within 20 minutes, so then they will concentrate and release them all at once.
There is no way they will filter the virus once the sticky water droplet has evaporated.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 13, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Comically false.
> 
> In certain wards; yes. In most of the hospital...no.
> 
> Ridiculously false.  We use the best masks available; when they're not available...we use SCBAs.  When they're not available...we'll use procedure masks.



Wrong.
In infectious wards they do not just rely on cheap paper masks.
Cheap masks can no longer work after 20 minutes or so and the salavia droplets evaporate and no longer stick the virus together.
Hospitals use better masks than we can get, and they change them far more often.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 13, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Tell you what...the next time you or anyone you love has surgery...insist nobody wears a mask.  Ok?
> 
> Are they 100% effective? No.  You do a better job of protecting yourself with proper PPE than you do without.



Masks aren't worn in the OR to prevent virus exposure. They're worn to prevent sweat, facial hair from dropping into an open field.


----------



## Independentthinker (Aug 13, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> The CDC put in a little aside, that "maybe" the corona virus was somehow different than every other virus. . .
> 
> . . . but that statement was unsupported by all the research.
> 
> ...


Whoever knew that healthcare could be so complicated.


----------



## Independentthinker (Aug 13, 2021)

Missourian said:


> Surgical and cloth masks are like trying to use a tennis net as a coffee filter.
> 
> N95 and KN95 in conjunction with hand hygiene does the job... anything else is nothing but pissin' in the wind.


That's what pisses me off about the left. They have this delusion that a mask is a mask is a mask. Millions are out there with the wrong masks, not using them correctly, etc and yet it is all of those anti-maskers who are spreading the virus.


----------



## Independentthinker (Aug 13, 2021)

Winco said:


> Wow.
> The RWI stance to deny science.
> 
> Stay unmasked and risk it.
> ...


 You wrongly imply that masks work. That's the trouble with your side. Yes, if there is a lot of virus being spread in your area then it is somewhat safer to use a mask than not wearing a mask. But, you are fooling yourself if you think you are protected because you are wearing a mask. And, the fact that you and many others believe you are safe just because you have a mask on, actually spreads the virus more than staying home. During all mask mandates, cases continued to climb.


----------



## Independentthinker (Aug 13, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> "
> Former President Biden COVID-19 adviser and top epidemiologist Michael Osterholm admitted that typical paper masks are ineffective and suggested that Americans may need to switch to heavier duty N-95 masks to battle the new wave of cases in an interview on CNN Monday.
> 
> "We know today that many of the face cloth coverings that people wear are not very effective in reducing any of the virus movement in or out," Osterholm, the director of the Center for Infectious Disease Research and Policy at the University of Minnesota, said.
> ...


That's what I hate about the left. They imply that a mask is a mask is a mask. As long as you have a mask on, any old mask, the virus is being spread by the anti-maskers, not by you.


----------



## Independentthinker (Aug 13, 2021)

Lakhota said:


> It has been proven that good masks DO work.  Otherwise, most hospital and medical workers would be sick or dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except for the fact that over 200 healthcare workers in two SF area hospitals tested positive.


----------



## Independentthinker (Aug 13, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> I haven't seen anyone in public that has proper PPE and even what they have usually isn't worn properly.
> 
> .


Exactly. The left believe that a mask is a mask is a mask. As long as you are wearing one then it's not you spreading the virus it's those anti-maskers.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 13, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> In infectious wards they do not just rely on cheap paper masks.
> Cheap masks can no longer work after 20 minutes or so and the salavia droplets evaporate and no longer stick the virus together.
> Hospitals use better masks than we can get, and they change them far more often.



I'll tell the folks at the hospital where I work about your post....I'm sure we'll all have a good laugh about it.  I know I have.  

What masks do you imagine we have that you can't get?


----------



## Independentthinker (Aug 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Yeah, I think it's a lot of things. But after experiencing over 600k deaths in this country alone, knowing how our healthcare system gets stressed during peaks, the numerous studies that show masks and vaccines work, the potential for newer, deadlier variants, videos of people now wishing they got the vaccine, the nurse and doctor stories of watching people die, especially the ones who either realized they made a mistake or in the very end were dumb as dogshit insisting they didn't have COVID. After all of this you just have to realize some people are incapable of learning.
> 
> At this point, let them watch either get sick and some will die. Hard lessons, but seriously, fuck 'em, I'm so tired of this.


It depends on how you define "work". 

Masks work better than no masks. 

Masked people spread the virus because most of their masks are useless but they have a false sense of security because they have masks and the left have brainwashed them into believing masks work, even though they are spreading the virus while out with their masks when they should be home instead.

Vaccines worked against the earlier variants. Studies have shown that the vaccines are only about 50% effective at stopping Delta, Pfizer is at 42%. Now vaccines do seem to work quite well at greatly reducing hospitalizations and deaths, but they are not stopping the spread of Delta.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 13, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Masks aren't worn in the OR to prevent virus exposure. They're worn to prevent sweat, facial hair from dropping into an open field.


Yeah because we all know that the only place where people sweat is around the mouth.  

You guys are dumb.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 13, 2021)

Nope. And, no one can provide evidence they do


----------



## jc456 (Aug 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Yeah, I think it's a lot of things. But after experiencing over 600k deaths in this country alone, knowing how our healthcare system gets stressed during peaks, the numerous studies that show masks and vaccines work, the potential for newer, deadlier variants, videos of people now wishing they got the vaccine, the nurse and doctor stories of watching people die, especially the ones who either realized they made a mistake or in the very end were dumb as dogshit insisting they didn't have COVID. After all of this you just have to realize some people are incapable of learning.
> 
> At this point, let them watch either get sick and some will die. Hard lessons, but seriously, fuck 'em, I'm so tired of this.


You have zero idea how stressful anyone is


----------



## jc456 (Aug 13, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Yeah because we all know that the only place where people sweat is around the mouth.
> 
> You guys are dumb.


It’s called gowns and gloves! Wow, you’re stupid


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 13, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...



Question:  Can a mask hold in a fart? 

Exactly....so why would anyone assume a mask can hold back a virus nanometers in size?  Jesus Dims are really stupid.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 13, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> It depends on how you define "work".
> 
> Masks work better than no masks.
> 
> ...


Literally, multiple legit studies show masks work.

Also, vaccines are still working too.

Show me a study that shows vaccines are only 50% effective against serious illness and death due to later variants.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 13, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> Whoever knew that healthcare could be so complicated.


You really have no idea how far back, and how deep the corruption goes. . . 









						Rockefeller Medicine (video) - The Corbett Report
					

WATCH THIS VIDEO ON ODYSEE / YOUTUBE As Americans fret about the Obamacare website and wonder how the country became enslaved to the highest healthcare costs in the world, we turn back the pages to look at how the modern medical paradigm came together in the early 20th century, courtesy of the...




					www.corbettreport.com


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> You have zero idea how stressful anyone is



Weird, I didn't mention the stressfulness of any individual.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 13, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> You really have no idea how far back, and how deep the corruption goes. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doctors need patients


----------



## jc456 (Aug 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Weird, I didn't mention the stressfulness of any individual.


Sure you did! What’s in a hospital?

you fkers really have no brain


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Sure you did! What’s in a hospital?
> 
> you fkers really have no brain



So, stressing a healthcare system like stretching it's resources beyond what it can adequately do to service the community has nothing to do with personal stress. Retard.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Doctors need patients


Ever since government got involved in healthcare?

Not just doctors. . . but the government, Wall-street, the entire economy, tax expenditures, etc.

"17.7 percent

U.S. health care spending grew 4.6 percent in 2019, reaching $3.8 trillion or $11,582 per person. As a share of the nation's Gross Domestic Product, health spending accounted for *17.7 percent*."




__





						Historical | CMS
					

National Health Accounts by service type and funding source




					www.cms.gov
				




. . . and only projected to grow, especially if the "VAX" has long term side affects that need to be addressed and treated.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> So, stressing a healthcare system like stretching it's resources beyond what it can adequately do to service the community has nothing to do with personal stress. Retard.


What’s a resource?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> What’s a resource?


An ICU is an example.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> An ICU.


So no people huh? I’ll say it again, you have no brain


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 13, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...


Ask those godbothering republicans who have died from covid, if given the chance would they defy the best advice available. 

Why do you republicans invent these hideous scenarios purely to demonstrate your hatred if dtns, which is what this is. 
If trump had got off his lard arse when it hit, maybe we wouldn't be here. 
He was in complete control then and did nothing. Now you are pointing the finger at any cheap target you can. Go away.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> So no people huh? I’ll say it again, you have no brain


You literally can't understand that people feeling stress is not the same thing as putting stress on a system. Retard.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 13, 2021)

this whole mask thing is a big fat hoax. A HOAX!


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 13, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> this whole mask thing is a big fat hoax. A HOAX!


Pot meet kettle.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> You literally can't understand that people feeling stress is not the same thing as putting stress on a system. Retard.


Like what? You never said except icu, that’s run by people. Where’s that at btw?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Like what? You never said except icu, that’s run by people


No, the facility itself is part of the healthcare system. We could talk about not enough beds witch stresses the system too.

But, you're convinced that "stress" is only related to humans. This is a really stupid and pointless argument, even for you.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 13, 2021)

Oddball said:


> They say they don't work right on the fucking boxes they come in.
> 
> Can't any of you maskurbators read for comprehension?


"makurbator"....


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 13, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> Except for the fact that over 200 healthcare workers in two SF area hospitals tested positive.


Lakhota pls put down the Peace crack pipe...









						About 200 staff members at a San Francisco hospital and the U.C.S.F. health system have tested positive.
					

Most were breakthrough Delta infections. Two  of those infected required hospitalization.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Lesh (Aug 13, 2021)

Put on a mask and try to blow out a candle.

You can't


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 13, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Nobody is talking about N95s and yes, that was discussed in the article.


Hey dumbass .....

N95's are mask ... and part of the topic of your OP.

I am talking about them in context to your bullshit OP.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 13, 2021)

Winco said:


> Wow.
> *The RWI stance to deny science.*
> 
> Stay unmasked and risk it.
> ...


LMAO when the Party of Science Deniers try to play the Science card.

How about you post the very science you are referring to genius !!!


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 13, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Ask those godbothering republicans who have died from covid, if given the chance would they defy the best advice available.
> 
> Why do you republicans invent these hideous scenarios purely to demonstrate your hatred if dtns, which is what this is.
> If trump had got off his lard arse when it hit, maybe we wouldn't be here.
> He was in complete control then and did nothing. Now you are pointing the finger at any cheap target you can. Go away.




Are you a paid foreign liar, or do you do it for free?

.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 13, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Are you a paid foreign liar, or do you do it for free?
> 
> .


Nah ...

The Dumbass is really just that Stupid.


----------



## Winco (Aug 13, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> LMAO when the Party of Science Deniers try to play the Science card.
> 
> How about you post the very science you are referring to genius !!!


Lol
The party of science deniers is clearly the republiKKKans.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 13, 2021)

Winco said:


> Lol
> The party of science deniers is clearly the republiKKKans.


So you can’t provide it! Nice,  science denier


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...


Long story short: yes they work, and you should stop spreading harmful lies by nonscientist right wing shitgibbons.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Long story short: yes they work, and you should stop spreading harmful lies by nonscientist right wing shitgibbons


Post your evidence


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2021)

AMA: Masks are effective
Mayo clinic: masks are effective
All 50 State medical associations: Masks are effective
CDC: Masks are effective
American Society for Virology: masks are effective
Society for Epidemiologic Research: masks are effective

Nonscientist, right wing Trump appointee: masks are not effective


Oh gee, i am so confused!


----------



## Independentthinker (Aug 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Literally, multiple legit studies show masks work.
> 
> Also, vaccines are still working too.
> 
> Show me a study that shows vaccines are only 50% effective against serious illness and death due to later variants.


You are moving the goal posts now. I have said numerous times that vaccines are great at reducing hospitalizations and deaths. But, they are only 50% effective at stopping the spread of Delta or even stopping you from getting sick. People are fooling themselves if they think the vaccinated aren't spreading Delta. Therefore, vaccine passports are not needed anywhere because the vaccinated spread the virus just as much as the unvaccinated do and that is why Delta cases are rising everywhere, because the vaccinated are spreading the virus.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 13, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> You are moving the goal posts now. I have said numerous times that vaccines are great at reducing hospitalizations and deaths. But, they are only 50% effective at stopping the spread of Delta or even stopping you from getting sick. People are fooling themselves if they think the vaccinated aren't spreading Delta. Therefore, vaccine passports are not needed anywhere because the vaccinated spread the virus just as much as the unvaccinated do and that is why Delta cases are rising everywhere, because the vaccinated are spreading the virus.


I guess masks (which work) combined with vaccinations area  good idea then. Much better than doing nothing, even by your standards.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2021)

Independentthinker said:


> You are moving the goal posts now. I have said numerous times that vaccines are great at reducing hospitalizations and deaths. But, they are only 50% effective at stopping the spread of Delta or even stopping you from getting sick. People are fooling themselves if they think the vaccinated aren't spreading Delta. Therefore, vaccine passports are not needed anywhere because the vaccinated spread the virus just as much as the unvaccinated do and that is why Delta cases are rising everywhere, because the vaccinated are spreading the virus.


You just said the vaccines are 50% effective against Delta, then said that vaccinated people are spreading delta just as fast.

Better get your propaganda in order before posting again.


----------



## Burgermeister (Aug 13, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Tell you what...the next time you or anyone you love has surgery...insist nobody wears a mask.  Ok?
> 
> Are they 100% effective? No.  You do a better job of protecting yourself with proper PPE than you do without.


Great example of masker logic.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I guess masks (which work) combined with vaccinations area  good idea then. Much better than doing nothing, even by your standards.


Naw no evidence


----------



## jc456 (Aug 13, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Tell you what...the next time you or anyone you love has surgery...insist nobody wears a mask.  Ok?
> 
> Are they 100% effective? No.  You do a better job of protecting yourself with proper PPE than you do without.


The mask is for the doctor! You’re too stupid


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 13, 2021)

Winco said:


> Lol
> The party of science deniers is clearly the republiKKKans.


Dumbass .....

Americans are laughing at you Leftist sick fucks who think science is men having babies.

Common Sense SCREAMS who the Party of Science DENIERS actually is ...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2021)

Burgermeister said:


> Great example of masker logic.


I.E., actual logic.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 13, 2021)

Mask don’t work cause of freedumb


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Naw no evidence



It's already been posted.

But don't wear one, I don't care.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 13, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Are you a paid foreign liar, or do you do it for free?
> 
> .


Yes, I'm paid to tell the truth and expose the lies and bullshit ratbag republicans belch every day. Aren't you eased you asked?


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AMA: Masks are effective
> Mayo clinic: masks are effective
> All 50 State medical associations: Masks are effective
> CDC: Masks are effective
> ...




How about you provide links where that list of masks can be purchased.

.


----------



## Rocko (Aug 13, 2021)

It’s all a control tactic. The CDC wants you to wear a mask because they get off on that shit. Libertarians are the true experts when it comes to viruses. Let freedumb reign


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 13, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Yes, I'm paid to tell the truth and expose the lies and bullshit ratbag republicans belch every day. Aren't you eased you asked?




You mean a paid foreign agitator don't you? Just a typical foreign commie POS.

.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 13, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Hey dumbass .....
> 
> N95's are mask ... and part of the topic of your OP.
> 
> I am talking about them in context to your bullshit OP.



Yeah, I already pointed that out.  Might not want to call someone else a dumbass when you can't read.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> How about you provide links where that list of masks can be purchased.
> 
> .


List of masks? What in the world are you babbling about?


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 13, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> You mean a paid foreign agitator don't you? Just a typical foreign commie POS.
> 
> .



Again, I live in America.  I've travelled all over the world. Because you believe everyone who criticised republicans is a communist clearly indicares you would have barely travelled outside your state. 
You're problem is republicans think they own these forums and should never be challenged. You don't have a birth right for that but your ignorance and stupidity appears hereditary.  

Go away and digest that idiot. You don't intimidate me in the least. If you get another rush not blood to your head, take another swing at me and I'll tear you down again. 
Every time you reply I get another whack at deriding you. Get it?


----------



## Resnic (Aug 13, 2021)

My mother was a nurse for 45 years, I was one for 5 and with my scope of knowledge I would say they can help marginally. They can help prevent spread from droplets like during sneezing or violent coughing but do nothing to stop the virus itself.

Improper hand washing I would guess is the result of 85% of the spread of covid.


----------



## Fueri (Aug 13, 2021)

The only study on masks and Covid spread that I am aware of with proper RCT's showed no statistically significant benefit to masking.

That said, if you want to wear a mask go right ahead, but stop with the mandate nonsense.  The pro-maskers make the claim that it helps.  The burden of proof, therefore, is on them.  After 19 months they should produce that evidence or just STFU and let people make their own decisions.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2021)

Fueri said:


> The only study on masks and Covid spread that I am aware of with proper RCT's showed no statistically significant benefit to masking.
> 
> That said, if you want to wear a mask go right ahead, but stop with the mandate nonsense.  The pro-maskers make the claim that it helps.  The burden of proof, therefore, is on them.  After 19 months they should produce that evidence or just STFU and let people make their own decisions.


That's the thing about mandates... Nobody has to explain shit to you. And the only reason we need mandates in the first place is because people are too stupid or too stubborn to understand and do the right thing on their own.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 13, 2021)

Winco said:


> Lol
> The party of science deniers is clearly the republiKKKans.



You don't believe in science anymore than they do.  You believe in bias and dogma


----------



## jc456 (Aug 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> It's already been posted.
> 
> But don't wear one, I don't care.


You care,it eats your butt I have free will


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> List of masks? What in the world are you babbling about?






Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AMA: Masks are effective
> Mayo clinic: masks are effective
> All 50 State medical associations: Masks are effective
> CDC: Masks are effective
> ...


Simple question where do you purchase all these masks these organizations say are effective and are they referring to a specific mask?

.


----------



## Fueri (Aug 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's the thing about mandates... Nobody has to explain shit to you. And the only reason we need mandates in the first place is because people are too stupid or too stubborn to understand and do the right thing on their own.



Actually, yes they do.

These are based on a claim of efficacy.  Burden of proof is on the claimant.  This is basic shit.

Produce the evidence or STFU like the rest of the ignorant morons that have no actual scientific proof of that claim.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 13, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Simple question where do you purchase all these masks these organizations say are effective and are they referring to a specific mask?
> 
> .


They don’t understand doctors don’t wear masks for viruses


----------



## jc456 (Aug 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's the thing about mandates... Nobody has to explain shit to you. And the only reason we need mandates in the first place is because people are too stupid or too stubborn to understand and do the right thing on their own.


You mean comply or else? Wow Adolph


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 13, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Again, I live in America.  I've travelled all over the world. Because you believe everyone who criticised republicans is a communist clearly indicares you would have barely travelled outside your state.
> You're problem is republicans think they own these forums and should never be challenged. You don't have a birth right for that but your ignorance and stupidity appears hereditary.
> 
> Go away and digest that idiot. You don't intimidate me in the least. If you get another rush not blood to your head, take another swing at me and I'll tear you down again.
> Every time you reply I get another whack at deriding you. Get it?




Keep on lying commie, you were neither born or educated in the US. And if by chance you have transplanted yourself, it has no bearing on you being a foreign commie POS.

.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 13, 2021)

Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 13, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Tell you what...the next time you or anyone you love has surgery...insist nobody wears a mask.  Ok?
> 
> Are they 100% effective? No.  You do a better job of protecting yourself with proper PPE than you do without.


Yeah, because slicing open someone's body and digging around inside is the exact same fucking thing as riding next to them on an airplane.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> They don’t understand doctors don’t wear masks for viruses




Sure they do, the N95, and they are trained how to properly fit them. Yet some still get sick.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
> 
> 
> CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.
> ...




Yet direct quotes from the CDC have been censored as misinformation. Go freaking figure.

.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Simple question where do you purchase all these masks these organizations say are effective and are they referring to a specific mask?
> 
> .


What am i, your mommy?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2021)

Fueri said:


> Actually, yes they do.


Actually no, they don't. Sorry. Nobody has to explain mandates or laws to you. That's half the point. People are too stupid or unethical or irresponsible to figure it out on their own. So we pass laws and mandates. Sorry.


----------



## Burgermeister (Aug 13, 2021)

Resnic said:


> My mother was a nurse for 45 years, I was one for 5 and with my scope of knowledge I would say they can help marginally. They can help prevent spread from droplets like during sneezing or violent coughing but do nothing to stop the virus itself.
> 
> Improper hand washing I would guess is the result of 85% of the spread of covid.


Contact spread is considered a very minor contributor.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What am i, your mommy?




You made the claim, back it up bitch.

.


----------



## Winco (Aug 13, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> You don't believe in science anymore than they do.  You believe in bias and dogma


Thanks Buddy
Thanks for guessing/telling me what I believe in.


----------



## Fueri (Aug 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Actually no, they don't. Sorry. Nobody has to explain mandates or laws to you. That's half the point. People are too stupid or unethical or irresponsible to figure it out on their own. So we pass laws and mandates. Sorry.




The most hilarious part of this issue is that those that claim to have "figured it out" haven't figured out shit.  They are blindly obeying people that cannot, or will not, prove their claims and, therefore, they haven't bothered to figure out a damn thing.

The people that recognize that the evidence is lacking, as they actually looked into the basis for these things, and are asking for actual proper evidence to support these things are somehow the ignorant ones that "can't figure it out".

Priceless.


----------



## Mr. Friscus (Aug 13, 2021)

The mask is no longer about whether it works.. It's a symbol of subservience to a "greater good" in the state.  It's a symbol against individualism.  It grew while Trump was in office as an anti-Trump symbol, and is now a virtue signal


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 13, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Keep on lying commie, you were neither born or educated in the US. And if by chance you have transplanted yourself, it has no bearing on you being a foreign commie POS.
> 
> .


That's correct. If I were born an educated in the US, I would be as dumb as you. I have my mother to thank for that. 
Would you be equally as critical about Rupert Murdoch? A commie born and educated overseas? Is

Your problem is I'm a leftie and supposed to be intimidated by an ignorant buffoon like  you.





OKTexas said:


> Keep on lying commie, you were neither born or educated in the US. And if by chance you have transplanted yourself, it has no bearing on you being a foreign commie POS.
> 
> .



You're right. If I had been educated in America, I would equally as stupid and ignorant as you. 
Murdoch was born and educated in Australia. Is he a communist also now he owns fox news? 
Do you remember when tucker worked for CNN? Was he a communist then also?  You know nothing. 

You're problem is you come on here with your hate filled ignorance and expect to intimidate me. Fuck off dickhead. You dont frighten me You brain dead Republican fool.


----------



## my2¢ (Aug 13, 2021)

Beats me, but I'm contemplating getting a doctor's mirror to accompany the look.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 13, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> N95's can reduce exposure.
> 
> I do not believe they can protect you.
> 
> ...


Spare us all the emotions and make a scientifically backed argument please.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 13, 2021)

Winco said:


> Wow.
> The RWI stance to deny science.
> 
> Stay unmasked and risk it.
> ...


Never thought I'd hear a leftist refer to the science stated in the OP as right wing idiocy.

With that being said, you're an idiot.


----------



## krichton (Aug 13, 2021)

Meanwhile, ppl masked up this past flu season and lo and behold, we went from tens of millions of flu cases per year to 2000.  That's as close to a statistical eradication as you'll ever see going from one year to the next.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
> 
> 
> CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.
> ...


Yes masks work


----------



## Peace (Aug 13, 2021)

1. Cloth masks are not as effective and need to be cleaned daily and replaced in my opinion weekly and even then they will never protect you 100%.

2. Surgical Masks should be worn once and tossed, and many reuse their surgical over and over which will not prevent illness once contaminated.

3. N95 offer the best and cheapest protection but again toss after every use!

Final note:

Nothing is 100% guaranteed and many people refuse to wash with dial soap, do a safer distance and wear a face shield and disposable mask while also using sanitizer.


----------



## MinTrut (Aug 13, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...


Oh they work perfectly.

The Maskurbators & Faucists use these devices to create fear & panic, and impose their deranged will on The People.

It's really quite the 21st century success story.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> You made the claim, back it up
> 
> .


Actually,  those professional scientific societies made those claims. But you are free to go tell them they are wrong and that they have been outsmarted hy an educated slob.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2021)

Mr. Friscus said:


> The mask is no longer about whether it works.. It's a symbol of subservience to a "greater good" in the state


Only to embarrassing morons.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2021)

Fueri said:


> The most hilarious part of this issue is that those that claim to have "figured it out" haven't figured out shit.


Riiiiight. But you have. With no education, experience, or knowledge about anything relevant at all. Sure. Makes sense.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> You care,it eats your butt I have free will


You're not much more than a dittohead from the 90s.


----------



## Fueri (Aug 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Riiiiight. But you have. With no education, experience, or knowledge about anything relevant at all. Sure. Makes sense.



Your deflection is duly noted.  Point is simple.  They have not offered actual proof in the way of studies with proper controls.

Do what you want.  In my first post I said I didn't care.  Wear your talisman,  just leave everyone else out of your witch doctor nonsense.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 13, 2021)

Burgermeister said:


> Great example of masker logic.


Thanks.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 13, 2021)

TemplarKormac said:


> Spare us all the emotions and make a scientifically backed argument please.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2021)

Fueri said:


> They have not offered actual proof in the way of studies with proper controls.


To whom....you? Why would they do that? Do you think someone is going to bother to show this to you? What is this nonsense?


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 13, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> That's correct. If I were born an educated in the US, I would be as dumb as you. I have my mother to thank for that.
> Would you be equally as critical about Rupert Murdoch? A commie born and educated overseas? Is
> 
> Your problem is I'm a leftie and supposed to be intimidated by an ignorant buffoon like  you.
> ...




Are you senile as well? xiden is senile and he keeps rattling on and repeating himself, like you just did. Yeah, and I'm ignorant enough to know the word "don't" has an apostrophe in it. So carry on oh senile commie, I'm sure you'll be forgetting much more than apostrophes in the near future. ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 13, 2021)

krichton said:


> Meanwhile, ppl masked up this past flu season and lo and behold, we went from tens of millions of flu cases per year to 2000.  That's as close to a statistical eradication as you'll ever see going from one year to the next.






.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2021)

Fueri said:


> Wear your talisman, just leave everyone else out of your witch doctor nonsense.


Hmm, no, i will call out this selfish, unethical, immoral behavior when and where i feel.


----------



## Fueri (Aug 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> To whom....you? Why would they do that? Do you think someone is going to bother to show this to you? What is this nonsense?




To anyone, idiot.  They. Do. Not. Exist.

If the CDC had them that babbling loon Walensky would be on every talk show imaginable. 

Good grief.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2021)

Fueri said:


> They. Do. Not. Exist.


Pathetic lie.


----------



## Fueri (Aug 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hmm, no, i will call out this selfish, unethical, immoral behavior when and where i feel.




Go ahead with your low-information sanctimonious self.

Berate people when you have no basis.  Super intelligent.  Lol.


----------



## Fueri (Aug 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Pathetic lie.




Simple enough to prove.

Let's see it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2021)

Fueri said:


> Go ahead with your low-information sanctimonious self.
> 
> Berate people when you have no basis.  Super intelligent.  Lol.


Oh look, your coping mechanism.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 13, 2021)

Fueri said:


> Simple enough to prove.
> 
> Let's see it.


I am not your mommy.


----------



## Fueri (Aug 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I am not your mommy.




I know you cannot.  If you could you would.  If the CDC could they very certainly would.

Continue with your ignorance, which is exactly what this is.


----------



## Fueri (Aug 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, your coping mechanism.




That makes less sense than the rest of your drivel in this thread.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Actually,  those professional scientific societies made those claims. But you are free to go tell them they are wrong and that they have been outsmarted hy an educated slob.




And according to posting rules, when you attribute a statement to an individual or entity you are supposed to post a link to the source material, so the reader can get context for the statement. Like if I post xyz thinks you're a shithead commie, I would need to post a link to xyz actually saying that.  That's called backing it up. You're just not very smart, are ya?

.


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> It’s called gowns and gloves! Wow, you’re stupid


Yet he claims to work in a hospital. Likely a janitor.


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Actually,  those professional scientific societies made those claims. But you are free to go tell them they are wrong and that they have been outsmarted hy an educated slob.


Yet you supply NO links to your bullshit claims.


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 13, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hmm, no, i will call out this selfish, unethical, immoral behavior when and where i feel.


And we will laugh at you each and every time Karen.


----------



## monkrules (Aug 13, 2021)

For me, masks work incredibly well. Especially when worn by the.likes of Maxine Waters and Wendy Williams.

We've had almost none of the usual problems with our regular seasonal flu, this year. Some of the medical folks have suggested it is because of all the care we're taking with masking, washing hands, and social distancing. Maybe they're right.

I'll listen to doctors and scientists rather than political crackpots like Marjorie Taylor Greene and her ilk.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 14, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Are you senile as well? xiden is senile and he keeps rattling on and repeating himself, like you just did. Yeah, and I'm ignorant enough to know the word "don't" has an apostrophe in it. So carry on oh senile commie, I'm sure you'll be forgetting much more than apostrophes in the near future. ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .



I know when you're out of ammo when the childish insults flow and you start on someone's grammar. They fall for it every time. It don't care if you can read Chinese sign language in reverse, you're still a dickhead. 
You're just another hate filled brain dead Republican with trump defeat syndrome. 
It doesn't matter if he is senile, he's the president and that's good enough a reason for me to keep reminding you of it. 
So keep  going if you like but check my spelling as we go please. I wouldn't dare interfere with the blood flow to your atrophied brain and strain it any further.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

monkrules said:


> For me, masks work incredibly well


For what? Hiding your face? Hahaha can’t make it up


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> You're not much more than a dittohead from the 90s.


With free will that you Adolph can’t stand


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> To whom....you? Why would they do that? Do you think someone is going to bother to show this to you? What is this nonsense?


Because they work for us? You’re still stupid


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> With free will that you Adolph can’t stand


I guess the irony is lost on you.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I guess the irony is lost on you.


There’s no irony, just you upset I have free will


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> There’s no irony, just you upset I have free will



We all have free will in trusting science or not. Every time someone decides to commit suicide, take drugs or murders someone technically is practicing free will.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> We all have free will in trusting science or not. Every time someone decides to commit suicide, take drugs or murders someone technically is practicing free will.


Wow! 

then why are you interfering in it?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Wow!
> 
> then why are you interfering in it?


I'm pointing out that just baselessly claiming "free will" doesn't mean a whole lot. When you stop picking your nose give it a thought.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I'm pointing out that just baselessly claiming "free will" doesn't mean a whole lot. When you stop picking your nose give it a thought.


It’s liberty and what the country is! You just think you can yell mandate and wash your hands! Nope!


----------



## miketx (Aug 14, 2021)

Oddball said:


> They say they don't work right on the fucking boxes they come in.
> 
> Can't any of you maskurbators read for comprehension?


----------



## miketx (Aug 14, 2021)

Winco said:


> Wow.
> The RWI stance to deny science.
> 
> Stay unmasked and risk it.
> ...


Not denying science, denying lying government paid scien*tists*.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I'm pointing out that just baselessly claiming "free will" doesn't mean a whole lot


It’s everything, you’re right!


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> It’s liberty and what the country is! You just think you can yell mandate and wash your hands! Nope!



Why do you need a mandate to do what's right?

Pretty sure you follow most social norms and don't even bother to think about why, Mr. Freewill.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Why do you need a mandate to do what's right?


Well now see, you have no idea what free will is with that statement.  What you think might be right isn’t mine!! Free will, learn yourself something


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Well now see, you have no idea what free will is with that statement.  What you think might be right isn’t mine!! Free will, learn yourself something



Freewill doesn't mean you get to make up your own facts. If you are that just means you're an idiot.

Now, back to you following almost every other social norm without questioning it, why do you do that?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Pretty sure you follow most social norms and don't even bother to think about why, Mr. Freewill


When 50% say one thing and 50% days another, what’s the social norm?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Freewill doesn't mean you get to make up your own facts


It is for me to make my own judgment


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 14, 2021)

Winco said:


> Thanks Buddy
> Thanks for guessing/telling me what I believe in.


You told me what you believe in


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> When 50% say one thing and 50% days another, what’s the social norm?


Oh, so Freewill only matters in a 50/50 situation? I'm referring to social norms like not picking your nose in public, or not using the N word in front of a mixed crowd. Wearing shoes and a shirt whenever you're told to.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Now, back to you following almost every other social norm without questioning it, why do you do that


I question everyone and everything everyday. Free will. I choose what I want


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> It is for me to make my own judgment



I said facts and if you're listening to people, almost all of them not qualified to determine if masks or vaccines work and just lazily relying on pseudo-science belched into your head by the right wing echo chamber is that really freewill or just you being predictable?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I question everyone and everything everyday. Free will. I choose what I want


No you don't.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> said facts and if you're listening to people, almost all of them not qualified to determine if masks or vaccines work and instead just lazily


Now see, your facts aren’t mine. Again, free will


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> No you don't.


Yep! I question your intelligence right now


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Now see, your facts aren’t mine. Again, free will



My entire post for you to reply to:

I said facts and if you're listening to people, almost all of them not qualified to determine if masks or vaccines work and just lazily relying on pseudo-science belched into your head by the right wing echo chamber is that really freewill or just you being predictable?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Yep! I question your intelligence right now


You're not qualified and I don't care.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Oh, so Freewill only matters in a 50/50 situation? I'm referring to social norms like not picking your nose in public, or not using the N word in front of a mixed crowd. Wearing shoes and a shirt whenever you're told to.


Why do you do that?  Social norms are made by society!  When you learn how to be reasonable human, you’ll understand


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> You're not qualified and I don't care.


See, free will allows me to judge you based on your behavior! Conclusion made


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Why do you do that?  Social norms are made by society!  When you learn how to be reasonable human, you’ll understand


You missed the point. You follow social norms and don't use free will or even bother to question them.

Your "freewill" argument is basically whatever the right wing echo chamber tells you to do and believe in then that's what you are.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> My entire post for you to reply to:
> 
> I said facts and if you're listening to people, almost all of them not qualified to determine if masks or vaccines work and just lazily relying on pseudo-science belched into your head by the right wing echo chamber is that really freewill or just you being predictable?


Why should I reply?  I don’t agree and you have no facts


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> You missed the point. You follow social norms and don't use free will or even bother to question them.


Then why are there criminals?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Why should I reply?  I don’t agree and you have no facts


About masks and vaccines? They've been posted all over this board, they are all over the internet but you won't even bother to entertain yourself with them because you can't think outside your wingnut bubble and instead will listen to virtually anybody who is not qualified as long as they 1. fit in that bubble, 2. make you feel like you have freewill because they tell you everyone else are sheep. You didn't invent that thought, it was given to you.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Then why are there criminals?



I keep forgetting how I have to lower the bar.

I'm referring to you following rules set by society and you don't even question them. However If the wingnut echo chamber told you that you have the right to go to McDonalds shirtless you'd probably believe it without hesitancy.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> About masks and vaccines


What about them? Masks don’t stop viruses fact!
Vaccine isn’t working fact! So facts are on my side, so you need to agree with me! Right?


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> What about them? Masks don’t stop viruses fact!
> Vaccine isn’t working fact! So facts are on my side, so you need to agree with me! Right?


Again, dipshit, my entire post:

_About masks and vaccines? They've been posted all over this board, they are all over the internet but you won't even bother to entertain yourself with them because you can't think outside your wingnut bubble and instead will listen to virtually anybody who is not qualified as long as they 1. fit in that bubble, 2. make you feel like you have freewill because they tell you everyone else are sheep. You didn't invent that thought, it was given to you._

Thanks for demonstrating my point.


----------



## Pellinore (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm not responding to everyone, so I'll just put this out there.

Yes, masks work.  They work a lot.  All but the crackpottiest of loons agree.  

The cheap masks are better than nothing to keep you from breathing it in, but that is not what they're made for.  The N95's and masks with filters and so on are better at that, but the main purpose of masks are to keep you from passing it on to other people.  

One of the biggest problem with Covid from the start is how many asymptomatic people can have it but not know it.  That means you, the reader, every one of you, could have no idea that it is coursing through your system right now.  The masks are there mostly to stop your nasty droplets and aerosols and whatever potentially-Covid-ridden explusions spew out of you from getting to other people.

Think of them as if we were all walking around, pissing on each other.  I can get some protection by wearing pants, but the best way to keep your piss from getting on my leg is for you to wear them.  It works like that.

Outdoors, it's usually no big deal.  In many shops, no worries.  But it's not hard to buy a package of decent masks off of Amazon and keep one in your pocket.  If there's a sign on the door or if your Governor or Mayor has used their legal powers to set a ban, then just wear the mask.  You and your God-given rights will be just fine.


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 14, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I keep forgetting how I have to lower the bar.
> 
> I'm referring to you following rules set by society and you don't even question them. However If the wingnut echo chamber told you that you have the right to go to McDonalds shirtless you'd probably believe it without hesitancy.


Didn’t society create laws? What’s the difference that you didn’t answer?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

Pellinore said:


> Yes, masks work. They work a lot. All but the crackpottiest of loons agree


Nope, don’t stop viruses! You should do better research


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Again, dipshit, my entire post:
> 
> _About masks and vaccines? They've been posted all over this board, they are all over the internet but you won't even bother to entertain yourself with them because you can't think outside your wingnut bubble and instead will listen to virtually anybody who is not qualified as long as they 1. fit in that bubble, 2. make you feel like you have freewill because they tell you everyone else are sheep. You didn't invent that thought, it was given to you._
> 
> Thanks for demonstrating my point.


Accept you have no evidence


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Accept you have no evidence


Again, it's posted. You won't even read it.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Didn’t society create laws? What’s the difference that you didn’t answer?


You're told to wear shoes, you wear shoes. If a restaurant requires a suit and tie, you wear a suit and tie or in your case you just don't go. God forbid an establishment requires a mask....well, you probably wear that as well.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

Pellinore said:


> I'm not responding to everyone, so I'll just put this out there.
> 
> Yes, masks work.  They work a lot.  All but the crackpottiest of loons agree.
> 
> ...











						Masks, gloves don't stop coronavirus spread: experts
					

Wearing masks and gloves as a precaution against coronavirus is ineffective, unnecessary for the vast majority of people, and may even spread infections faster, experts said Tuesday.




					medicalxpress.com


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Again, it's posted. You won't even read it.


Nothing is posted defending your position!









						Masks, gloves don't stop coronavirus spread: experts
					

Wearing masks and gloves as a precaution against coronavirus is ineffective, unnecessary for the vast majority of people, and may even spread infections faster, experts said Tuesday.




					medicalxpress.com


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> You're told to wear shoes, you wear shoes. If a restaurant requires a suit and tie, you wear a suit and tie or in your case you just don't go. God forbid an establishment requires a mask....well, you probably wear that as well.


Again, you didn’t answer, so I’ll take that as your surrender


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Masks, gloves don't stop coronavirus spread: experts
> 
> 
> Wearing masks and gloves as a precaution against coronavirus is ineffective, unnecessary for the vast majority of people, and may even spread infections faster, experts said Tuesday.
> ...


You're article is from March of 2020 when it wasn't yet known how contagious COVID was.









						Top health officials have changed their minds about face mask guidance -- but for good reason
					

First, health officials said we shouldn't wear face masks. Now, many are saying we must wear masks if we want to protect the economy, reopen more schools and save tens of thousands of lives.




					www.cnn.com
				




This is how brainwashed you are. You belive what the WHO said in February and March of 2020 only because that tracks with the wingnut cabal but won't listen to what the WHO is saying today. That's not free will, that's being lead by the nose by wingnut propaganda.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Again, you didn’t answer, so I’ll take that as your surrender


I did, I gave you an example of a social rule that is not a law and you're punting.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I did, I gave you an example of a social rule that is not a law and you're punting.


Nope


----------



## sartre play (Aug 14, 2021)

The best defense is staying home as much as possible, staying 6 feet away from other people, and masks help also. People have been covering there mouth & nose when confronted with anything air born. check out hospitals, fire dept, any place where chemicals are in the air. We use to carry hankies to cover our cough or put our hand over our mouth to not spread our germs. Nothing is a guarantee. Making an effort if nothing else is the polite thing to do. To many dead people wish you had.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 14, 2021)

Fueri said:


> I know you cannot. If you could you would. If the CDC could they very certainly would.


Don't forget the other professional medical societies i listed. Yep, all lying, just to hopefully control a bunch of idiot rednecks. Seems legit. You sound smart.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 14, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> And according to posting rules, when you attribute a statement to an individual or entity you are supposed to post a link to the source material, so the reader can get context for the statement


Then report me, crybaby. Nobody spoonfed me the info. And i certainly am not doing the exercise of spoonfeeding it to you so that your dumb ass can shit on it. What a waste of time that would be. I could source it all, and you would still be an uneducated slob who thinks he has outsmarted professional medical societies because he read some white wing blogs.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I know when you're out of ammo when the childish insults flow and you start on someone's grammar. They fall for it every time. It don't care if you can read Chinese sign language in reverse, you're still a dickhead.
> You're just another hate filled brain dead Republican with trump defeat syndrome.
> It doesn't matter if he is senile, he's the president and that's good enough a reason for me to keep reminding you of it.
> So keep  going if you like but check my spelling as we go please. I wouldn't dare interfere with the blood flow to your atrophied brain and strain it any further.






Colin norris said:


> I know when you're out of ammo when the childish insults flow


Projecting much. 

.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 14, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then report me, crybaby. Nobody spoonfed me the info. And i certainly am not doing the exercise of spoonfeeding it to you so that your dumb ass can shit on it. What a waste of time that would be. I could source it all, and you would still be an uneducated slob who thinks he has outsmarted professional medical societies because he read some white wing blogs.




So you just pulled it out of you commie ass. GOT IT!!!!!!!!   

.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 14, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> So you just pulled it out of you commie ass. GOT IT!!!!!!!!
> 
> .


Trump cultist logic, on parade.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 14, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...


Masks have no scientific findings to show they work.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 14, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> Masks have no scientific findings to show they work.


Wow! So all those professional medical societies are composed of liars or incompetent scientists. But you outsmarted them, yes sir.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 14, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Trump cultist logic, on parade.




See post 221.

.


----------



## Pellinore (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Masks, gloves don't stop coronavirus spread: experts
> 
> 
> Wearing masks and gloves as a precaution against coronavirus is ineffective, unnecessary for the vast majority of people, and may even spread infections faster, experts said Tuesday.
> ...


That article is from March of 2020.  A lot of questions have been answered since, and in fact your EXACT SAME SOURCE just printed this just a few weeks ago.

*"Masks help stop the spread of the coronavirus. They're a literal layer between you and any virus in the air and can help prevent infection."*









						Here's why the CDC recommends wearing masks indoors even if you've been fully vaccinated against COVID-19
					

Vaccinated people need to mask up again, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. On July 27, 2021, the CDC recommended that everyone in areas with high COVID-19 infection rates wear masks in public indoor spaces, regardless of vaccination status.




					medicalxpress.com


----------



## Burgermeister (Aug 14, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Wow! So all those professional medical societies are composed of liars or incompetent scientists. But you outsmarted them, yes sir.


The appeal to authority is strong with this one.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 14, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Wow! So all those professional medical societies are composed of liars or incompetent scientists. But you outsmarted them, yes sir.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

Pellinore said:


> That article is from March of 2020.  A lot of questions have been answered since, and in fact your EXACT SAME SOURCE just printed this just a few weeks ago.
> 
> *"Masks help stop the spread of the coronavirus. They're a literal layer between you and any virus in the air and can help prevent infection."*
> 
> ...


No, masks were fking never designed to stop viruses!! Ever


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 14, 2021)

Burgermeister said:


> The appeal to authority is strong with this one.


That's right!  Being a non scientist who has done no research, I generally defer to the experts, not idiots on youtube or on message boards. You choose a different path. That is very stupid, of course. Maybe this will help you realize the stupidity of your ways: Notice how you ONLY do this when the experts don't agree with your silly fantasies and political fetishes? 

You trust the experts... right up until they contradict your fetishes and fantasies and what you  WANT to be true,.. Then, suddenly, trusting the experts is "appeal to authority". A silly con... you are conning yourself, making it even easier for the con artists.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 14, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> View attachment 525596


That isn't evidence. It's a poster. One specialist observed people for 10 years? Oh my, thus the global scientific community are hacks? Give me a break.  If anything, you just posted an excellent reason not to believe rogue morons who write articles like the one that made you start a thread.

Guess how we learned cigarettes are harmful? Actual, good science. The idea that masks slow transmission of viruses carried in droplets is not and never will be in dispute. Ever. Enjoy the snake oil parade.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's right! Being a non scientist who has done no research, I generally defer to the experts, not idiots on youtube or on message boards


Name your expert


----------



## Fueri (Aug 14, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Don't forget the other professional medical societies i listed. Yep, all lying, just to hopefully control a bunch of idiot rednecks. Seems legit. You sound smart.




I never said any of them were lying.  None, however, has produced a study with proper controls, which is what I said.  Observational glop is not not that.  Models are not that.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 14, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Projecting much.
> 
> .



There again is exactly what I'm saying and you don't have the smarts to realise it. 
You're out of ammo so the temptation to have another swing is to great so you do it again. 
You're not real smart.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> There again is exactly what I'm saying and you don't have the smarts to realise it.
> You're out of ammo so the temptation to have another swing is to great so you do it again.
> You're not real smart.


Projecting says it all!


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> There again is exactly what I'm saying and you don't have the smarts to realise it.
> You're out of ammo so the temptation to have another swing is to great so you do it again.
> You're not real smart.




I guess you can't see the irony of using childish name calling to accuse me of childish name calling. Of course you being a retarded foreign commie, you've proven there are many things that are beyond you. Perhaps you should move back to the slums of London.

.


----------



## monkrules (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> For what? Hiding your face? Hahaha can’t make it up


Wow, the sense of humor of a twelve year old.

Well, at least it explains your reasoning level.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

monkrules said:


> Wow, the sense of humor of a twelve year old.
> 
> Well, at least it explains your reasoning level.


Why do you wear it then


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 14, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> I guess you can't see the irony of using childish name calling to accuse me of childish name calling. Of course you being a retarded foreign commie, you've proven there are many things that are beyond you. Perhaps you should move back to the slums of London.
> 
> .


I wouldn't have called it irony. More lime your out of ammo. And again, you divert to the familiar commie accusation which again is exactly what I've been saying. 
Again, I live here dickhead and lived in other countries but Britain isn't one. 
That's just another pathetic swipe at me thinking I enjoyed colonial rule. 

Give up mate. You have nothing but hatred because I pinged you. You're like a petulant child whining all the time. Grow up.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I wouldn't have called it irony. More lime your out of ammo. And again, you divert to the familiar commie accusation which again is exactly what I've been saying.
> Again, I live here dickhead and lived in other countries but Britain isn't one.
> That's just another pathetic swipe at me thinking I enjoyed colonial rule.
> 
> Give up mate. You have nothing but hatred because I pinged you. You're like a petulant child whining all the time. Grow up.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


>


There it is again. More childish swipes.  You've  got no comprehension of what I'm saying. 
Every time you reply I get another whack at you.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I wouldn't have called it irony. More lime your out of ammo. And again, you divert to the familiar commie accusation which again is exactly what I've been saying.
> Again, I live here dickhead and lived in other countries but Britain isn't one.
> That's just another pathetic swipe at me thinking I enjoyed colonial rule.
> 
> Give up mate. You have nothing but hatred because I pinged you. You're like a petulant child whining all the time. Grow up.




Do you have an American English translation for this line?


Colin norris said:


> More lime your out of ammo.




.


----------



## badbob85037 (Aug 14, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...


As well a putting your hand over your mouth when you cough. A placebo for people like Joe and other idiot tyrants.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 15, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Do you have an American English translation for this line?
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes. I do although I was hesitant to use it.  It's actually code exchanged between me and the ,CCP.  It means I'm now talking to a complete idiot in America, one if 200 million of them that thinks he's a reservoir of intelligence when debating. If fact he's just another xenophobic blockhead who thinks the sun comes up to shine on him. Some how he thinks America is the greatest country on earth and they rule the world and should never be criticised. 

This is the reply they sent me. 
Xi said let the stupid prick believe it. 

I hope that is translated enough for an imbecile cretin like you to  understand although I doubt you could read it. 
Please check my spelling. I don't want to torture your  brain with thought. 

Aren't you pleased you tried to be a smart arse? I'm all over you like a cheap suit. You cannot wear me down with your childish crap. Grow up you boofhead.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 15, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Yes. I do although I was hesitant to use it.  It's actually code exchanged between me and the ,CCP.  It means I'm now talking to a complete idiot in America, one if 200 million of them that thinks he's a reservoir of intelligence when debating. If fact he's just another xenophobic blockhead who thinks the sun comes up to shine on him. Some how he thinks America is the greatest country on earth and they rule the world and should never be criticised.
> 
> This is the reply they sent me.
> Xi said let the stupid prick believe it.
> ...


There you go!


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 15, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Yes. I do although I was hesitant to use it.  It's actually code exchanged between me and the ,CCP.  It means I'm now talking to a complete idiot in America, one if 200 million of them that thinks he's a reservoir of intelligence when debating. If fact he's just another xenophobic blockhead who thinks the sun comes up to shine on him. Some how he thinks America is the greatest country on earth and they rule the world and should never be criticised.
> 
> This is the reply they sent me.
> Xi said let the stupid prick believe it.
> ...




LMAO, all that just because you're not smart enough to proof read your posts. Carry on commie.

.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 15, 2021)

Short answer...no
Long answer...only in the minds of the gullible


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 15, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Short answer...no
> Long answer...only in the minds of the gullible


Walls are even less effective, except in the minds of the even more gullible, even fantastical.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 15, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Walls are even less effective, except in the minds of the even more gullible, even fantastical.


Keep telling yourself that! Hahaha hahaha. What year did your brain fall out?


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 15, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Keep telling yourself that! Hahaha hahaha. What year did your brain fall out?


Proof, right-wingers only know how to parrot like good Russian tools instead of come up with any valid arguments for rebuttal.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 15, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Proof, right-wingers only know how to parrot like good Russian tools instead of come up with any valid arguments for rebuttal.


Name a country with walls that failed?


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 15, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Name a country with walls that failed?


The Berlin Wall did nothing for Germany.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 15, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> LMAO, all that just because you're not smart enough to proof read your posts. Carry on commie.
> 
> .



Oh.  I thought you were indicating I am of low intelligence.  My reply proved that to be wrong. 
Admit It.  You can't match it with me. You're a typical dumbass American. No education, humour or wit. 
You're so easy to take the Mickey out if you it's like taking  wheat from blind chickens. 
Have another go.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 15, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Oh.  I thought you were indicating I am of low intelligence.  My reply proved that to be wrong.
> Admit It.  You can't match it with me. You're a typical dumbass American. No education, humour or wit.
> You're so easy to take the Mickey out if you it's like taking  wheat from blind chickens.
> Have another go.


And you still didn’t proof your post


----------



## Nostra (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## OKTexas (Aug 15, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Oh.  I thought you were indicating I am of low intelligence.  My reply proved that to be wrong.
> Admit It.  You can't match it with me. You're a typical dumbass American. No education, humour or wit.
> You're so easy to take the Mickey out if you it's like taking  wheat from blind chickens.
> Have another go.




And you're still incapable of completing a 4 line post without multiple errors.   

.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 15, 2021)

Nostra said:


> View attachment 526150


Only in right-wing fantasy.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 15, 2021)

jc456 said:


> And you still didn’t proof your post


You're reply proved  it.





OKTexas said:


> And you're still incapable of completing a 4 line post without multiple errors.
> 
> .



So that's how you judge if my post is worthy of respect.  You're out of ammo when you bring that up.  Youre beaten.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 15, 2021)

Here is another study (analyzing studies) that concludes wearing a mask IS beneficial in reducing transmission:









						An evidence review of face masks against COVID-19
					

The science around the use of masks by the public to impede COVID-19 transmission is advancing rapidly. In this narrative review, we develop an analytical framework to examine mask usage, synthesizing the relevant literature to inform multiple areas: population impact, transmission...




					www.pnas.org


----------



## Nostra (Aug 15, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Here is another study (analyzing studies) that concludes wearing a mask IS beneficial in reducing transmission:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Staying in your Mom's basement reduces transmission too.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 15, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Staying in your Mom's basement reduces transmission too.


Let me know how that works for you.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 15, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Let me know how that works for you.


I'm not the one pissing my Depends because someone isn't vaccinated like you, Buttercup.

I'm living life as a normal person.  You should try it.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 15, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Hell no they don't work. That fucking imp Fauci even said so...before he said they do...then two do better.




If mandatory masks actually worked, Corona Virus would be just a pleasant memory after a year and a half of this bullshit.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 15, 2021)

...of course, masks work better than Nothing.  Why are right-wingers so unethical and false to the teachings of Jesus the Christ?


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 15, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Staying in your Mom's basement reduces transmission too.


Grow up.  That's a pathetic rebuttal . 
You have no defense so out comes the childish put downs. Why do you bother.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 15, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...


Then shut up and don't wear one.

See you in the morgue.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 15, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Hell no they don't work. That fucking imp Fauci even said so...before he said they do...then two do better.


Then shut up and don't wear one.
Why try to kill others with your stupidity.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 15, 2021)

Oddball said:


> They say they don't work right on the fucking boxes they come in.
> 
> Can't any of you maskurbators read for comprehension?


Then shut up and don't wear one.
Let all those fools doing the masks and distancing and washing die for their ignorance.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 15, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Apples and submarines.
> 
> Surgical masks are made for the specific job, are used in sterile rooms with negative pressurization, and only have an effective lifespan of 30 minutes or less.
> 
> The common off-the-shelf face diaper is 100% useless, and it says so  on the side of the box.


Show us.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 15, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You're reply proved  it.
> 
> So that's how you judge if my post is worthy of respect.  You're out of ammo when you bring that up.  Youre beaten.




Nah, that's how I judge a consistent fuck up. One that can't seem to learn from their own mistakes Yet you try to puff yourself up while playing the victim card. And speaking of ammo, you've provided me with several years supply. Now run along and see if you can find your apostrophe key. LMAO

.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 15, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Nah, that's how I judge a consistent fuck up. One that can't seem to learn from their own mistakes Yet you try to puff yourself up while playing the victim card. And speaking of ammo, you've provided me with several years supply. Now run along and see if you can find your apostrophe key. LMAO
> 
> .



You've got nothing comrade. 
Use some of that ammo and see if you can prove me wrong. I'll wait here.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 16, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Nah, that's how I judge a consistent fuck up. One that can't seem to learn from their own mistakes Yet you try to puff yourself up while playing the victim card. And speaking of ammo, you've provided me with several years supply. Now run along and see if you can find your apostrophe key. LMAO
> 
> .


Right-wingers have nothing but right-wing fantasy not any wisdom learned from historical mistakes.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 16, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Right-wingers have nothing but right-wing fantasy not any wisdom learned from historical mistakes.




Yep, I see you're still running with the irrelevant. Carry on commie.

.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 16, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.



Do Masks Work?​
Answer: Yes!


----------



## Rhistory (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes and N95 masks are the best choice here PERIOD


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 16, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Then shut up and don't wear one.
> Why try to kill others with your stupidity.



Go put your face diaper on...ya fuckin drone.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 16, 2021)

I particularly like this read.  So, the anti-wuhan folks have been saying death certificates can't be trusted on deaths due to wuhan, and this gem comes out from the other side.  Folks,  if talking out both sides of one's mouth wasn't demofks greatest talent, I don't know how else to demonstrate that.  But, here you go.









						Those Dying Post-Vaccine: Where Are The Autopsies? | Citizens Journal
					

By Jane M. Orient, M.D. Note: Dr. Orient is executive director of the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons, AAPS. In this age of supposed scientific medicine and a pandemic, we are relying on death certificates for statistics on the cause of death, even though they are known to be...




					www.citizensjournal.us
				




_In this age of supposed scientific medicine and a pandemic, we are relying on death certificates for statistics on the cause of death, even though they are known to be extremely unreliable._

BTW, it is exactly what I have said since the first wuhan death was declared.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 16, 2021)

Rhistory said:


> Yes and N95 masks are the best choice here PERIOD


masks don't stop viruses.  ask any doctor.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 16, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You're reply proved it.


I know.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 16, 2021)

zaangalewa said:


> Do Masks Work?​
> Answer: Yes!


nope, they don't stop viruses.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 16, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Then shut up and don't wear one.
> Why try to kill others with your stupidity.


you still think non sick people kill others.  Well they sort of do, car accident, shootings, etc.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 16, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Show us.











						PolitiFact - Mask box label is legitimate, but people are misinterpreting it
					

Online rumors continue to claim that different face masks are ineffective in protecting against the spread of COVID-19.




					www.politifact.com
				




and politifact trying to say it doesn't say what it says.  dudes and dudettes.  this is fking hilarious.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 16, 2021)

...better than Nothing as the right-wing would have us believe.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 16, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Go put your face diaper on...ya fuckin drone.


Gladly.
Whenever my fully vaccinated self enters a place with increased risk, mask up.

NOT to worry though.
I'm sure the children you kill by refusing to practice simple safety protocols will never have grown up to support Trump anyway.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 16, 2021)

jc456 said:


> PolitiFact - Mask box label is legitimate, but people are misinterpreting it
> 
> 
> Online rumors continue to claim that different face masks are ineffective in protecting against the spread of COVID-19.
> ...


People are placing the health of their family on a translation from Chinese to English?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

It's like noe of these fools ever bought something off the internet.

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 16, 2021)

jc456 said:


> you still think non sick people kill others.  Well they sort of do, car accident, shootings, etc.


ASYMPTOMATIC 

Just cause your nose ain't running don't mean you ain't sick.
And, w/o the mask, if you're sick, you're spreading
and killing your friends, family, and children.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 16, 2021)

jc456 said:


> masks don't stop viruses.  ask any doctor.


I have...and they all support mask use...in fact insist on it


----------



## DukeU (Aug 16, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Gladly.
> Whenever my fully vaccinated self enters a place with increased risk, mask up.


If the mask works why the vaccine? If the vaccine works, why the mask?


----------



## Lesh (Aug 16, 2021)

DukeU said:


> If the mask works why the vaccine? If the vaccine works, why the mask?


If seat belts work...why have air bags . Why have speed limits?

Yes masks work









						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Lesh (Aug 16, 2021)

Filtration for Wearer Protection​Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns. The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts, in some cases filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron .14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35

Top of Page
Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.


An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
In a study of 124 Beijing households with > 1 laboratory-confirmed case of SARS-CoV-2 infection, mask use by the index patient and family contacts before the index patient developed symptoms reduced secondary transmission within the households by 79%.37
A retrospective case-control study from Thailand documented that, among more than 1,000 persons interviewed as part of contact tracing investigations, those who reported having always worn a mask during high-risk exposures experienced a greater than 70% reduced risk of acquiring infection compared with persons who did not wear masks under these circumstances.38
A study of an outbreak aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt, an environment notable for congregate living quarters and close working environments, found that use of face coverings on-board was associated with a 70% reduced risk.39
Investigations involving infected passengers aboard flights longer than 10 hours strongly suggest that masking prevented in-flight transmissions, as demonstrated by the absence of infection developing in other passengers and crew in the 14 days following exposure.40,41
At least ten studies have confirmed the benefit of universal masking in community level analyses: in a unified hospital system,42 a  German city,43 two U.S. states,44, 45 a panel of 15 U.S. states and Washington, D.C.,46, 47 as well as both Canada48 and the U.S. 49-51 nationally. Each analysis demonstrated that, following directives from organizational and political leadership for universal masking, new infections fell significantly. Two of these studies46, 47 and an additional analysis of data from 200 countries that included the U.S.51 also demonstrated reductions in mortality. Another 10-site study showed reductions in hospitalization growth rates following mask mandate implementation 49. A separate series of cross-sectional surveys in the U.S. suggested that a 10% increase in self-reported mask wearing tripled the likelihood of stopping community transmission.53 An economic analysis using U.S. data found that, given these effects, increasing universal masking by 15% could prevent the need for lockdowns and reduce associated losses of up to $1 trillion or about 5% of gross domestic product.47


----------



## DukeU (Aug 16, 2021)

Lesh said:


> If seat belts work...why have air bags . Why have speed limits?
> 
> Yes masks work


Exactly. Too damn many mandates from our government.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 16, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Tell you what...the next time you or anyone you love has surgery...insist nobody wears a mask.  Ok?
> 
> Are they 100% effective? No.  You do a better job of protecting yourself with proper PPE than you do without.


If your surgeon shows up in a fucking neck gator you better get another surgeon.


----------



## DukeU (Aug 16, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Yes masks work


So, wear yours and you are safe right?


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 16, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Gladly.
> Whenever my fully vaccinated self enters a place with increased risk, mask up.
> 
> NOT to worry though.
> I'm sure the children you kill by refusing to practice simple safety protocols will never have grown up to support Trump anyway.


Fuck em...daddy needs lebensraum. 
Now go put your face diaper on so you don't risk a case of the sniffles...pussy.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 16, 2021)

Winco said:


> Of course Masks Work.
> You RWI's are disposable.


Sure they work--bandits have been using them to rob honest folks for years. 
For stopping covid?  Only in your dreams, according to the Annals of Internal Medicine.








						Study: Masks Fail to Filter Virus in Coughing COVID-19 Patients
					

About that mask recommendation...




					www.medpagetoday.com
				



The authors pointed to earlier research showing particles 0.04 to 0.2 μm "can penetrate surgical masks." For the coronavirus responsible for SARS, particles were estimated to be within that range at 0.08 to 0.14 μm, they said.


"Assuming that SARS-CoV-2 has a similar size, surgical masks are unlikely to effectively filter this virus," they wrote. "The size and concentrations of SARS-CoV-2 in aerosols generated during coughing are unknown."

Try again, moron.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 16, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> I'm talking about N95's ...
> 
> You got a problem with it?


start your own thread about n95 then. 

this isn't about that. 

got a problem with that?


----------



## Nostra (Aug 16, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Grow up.  That's a pathetic rebuttal .
> You have no defense so out comes the childish put downs. Why do you bother.


I don’t need a defense, Stupid.  If you are vaccinated and strap a face diaper on good for you.  If you do that then claim I have to do the same so you feel safe you are free to STFU.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 16, 2021)

iceberg said:


> start your own thread about n95 then.
> 
> this isn't about that.
> 
> got a problem with that?


Go Fuck Yourself.

This thread is about mask including N95 mask.

Got a problem with that?


----------



## Winco (Aug 16, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Sure they work--bandits have been using them to rob honest folks for years.
> For stopping covid?  Only in your dreams, according to the Annals of Internal Medicine.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 16, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...


It’s never been about the masks or their effectiveness. This entire clown show is to virtue signal and make people wear a mask like you do because that shows how much better you are as a person than the one that says these are worthless and takes it off.

Effective was never the goal. It’s a sign that you’re on the right side. It just makes you a better more progressive person. And as a bonus it gives you a visual notification about who to hate. It’s that non-masker who is the problem.

We could have done the same mitigation of the Wuhan virus with bunny ears. Same result.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 16, 2021)

Winco said:


> View attachment 526834


That's fucking stupid.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 16, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Go Fuck Yourself.
> 
> This thread is about mask including N95 mask.
> 
> Got a problem with that?


what a dick.


----------



## Winco (Aug 16, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> That's fucking stupid.


Did you just get schooled?

A mask doesn't stop everything, but to say it stops NOTHING is the stupid part, ya moron.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 16, 2021)

Winco said:


> View attachment 526834


Did it never dawn on you that maybe people aren’t running around pissing on each other?


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 16, 2021)

Winco said:


> Did you just get schooled?
> 
> A mask doesn't stop everything, but to say it stops NOTHING is the stupid part, ya moron.


_"But now, if the one peeing at you also wears pants, the pipi *remains only with him* and you will not get wet"_

Dumbass ......


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 16, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> _"But now, if the one peeing at you also wears pants, the pipi *remains only with him* and you will not get wet"_
> 
> Dumbass ......


You may not know this. If it’s news to you then I’m happy I helped. Viruses are much smaller than a urine stream. You can easily side step some lunatic trying to pee on you. Women are notorious for being poor piss spreaders. If someone is trying to pee on you, just move. That person is fucking crazy but it doesn’t mean we should all leave the house in wet suits.

Luckily not getting COVID is much easier than running around avoiding people pissing on you. Be healthy and get the vaccine if you want added protection.


----------



## Winco (Aug 16, 2021)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Did it never dawn on you that maybe people aren’t running around pissing on each other?


No SHit Sherlock.

Do masks stop some of the 'spray' or not?   
I say YES.  
It's better than nothing.  
FACT.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 16, 2021)

Missouri_Mike said:


> You may not know this. If it’s news to you then I’m happy I helped. Viruses are much smaller than a urine stream. You can easily side step some lunatic trying to pee on you. Women are notorious for being poor piss spreaders. If someone is trying to pee on you, just move. That person is fucking crazy but it doesn’t mean we should all leave the house in wet suits.
> 
> Luckily not getting COVID is much easier than running around avoiding people pissing on you. Be healthy and get the vaccine if you want added protection.


I am well aware just how small the virus is and that mask cannot fully protect anyone.

I also understand that the vaccine will not protect you either.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 16, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Grow up.  That's a pathetic rebuttal .
> You have no defense so out comes the childish put downs. Why do you bother.





Nostra said:


> I don’t need a defense, Stupid.  If you are vaccinated and strap a face diaper on good for you.  If you do that then claim I have to do the same so you feel safe you are free to STFU.



Of course you don't although a sliver of intelligence  would help. 

You scream about patriots but your prepared to infect  innocent people because uncle Joe encourages it. 
You are pathetic to let your politics take precedence over your health. 
That show dumb you republicans are. 

How's that reinstatement of trump going? Any closer comrade? 
You dumb prick.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 16, 2021)

Winco said:


> No SHit Sherlock.
> 
> Do masks stop some of the 'spray' or not?
> I say YES.
> ...


Here in the Midwest we always keep a can of shark spray when we hit the lake. Better safe than sorry. We make fun of the idiot shark spreaders without a can of the repellent. They will rue the day they should have had shark repellent.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 16, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Of course you don't although a sliver of intelligence  would help.
> 
> You scream about patriots but your prepared to infect  innocent people because uncle Joe encourages it.
> You are pathetic to let your politics take precedence over your health.
> ...


LMAO .... at the Irony ....

You Stupid Leftist Fucks have no clue what is really going on here.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 16, 2021)

I have provided all sorts of evidence that supports the fact that mask wearing not only protects the people around the wearer but also the wearer himself.

You have chosen to ignore it.

Again...if you doubt what I have posted.

Put on a a mask and try to blow out a candle.

You CAN'T do it


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Aug 16, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> I am well aware just how small the virus is and that mask cannot fully protect anyone.
> 
> I also understand that the vaccine will not protect you either.


So if you know the vaccine isn’t foolproof and the masks aren’t either. Why are you demanding them both to be mandatory?


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 16, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I have provided all sorts of evidence that supports the fact that mask wearing not only protects the people around the wearer but also the wearer himself.
> 
> You have chosen to ignore it.
> 
> ...


Damn you Leftist are fucking stupid ......

Blowing a candle out .... seriously .......

WTF ........


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 16, 2021)

Winco said:


> View attachment 526834


Put a fire hose behind those pants and both of you are going to get inundated which is a much better analogy.  Neither are appropriate as we are not talking about water.  We are talking about an airborne virus of .08 micrometers and you are using a mask that filters particles over 20 times that size.  That is like using chain link fencing to filter out flies.  Now what do you think?


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 16, 2021)

Missouri_Mike said:


> So if you know the vaccine isn’t foolproof and the masks aren’t either. *Why are you demanding them both to be mandatory?*


I am not.

Since you obviously have missed some of my post allow me to summarize it for you.

Mask can help reduce exposure, but not stop it.

Vaccines .... who the fuck knows .... it appears they do not help at all and maybe even make the symptoms worse for those who have break through infections.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 16, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Put a fire hose behind those pants and both of you are going to get inundated which is a much better analogy.  Neither are appropriate as we are not talking about water.  We are talking about an airborne virus of .08 micrometers and you are using a mask that filters particles over 20 times that size.  That is like using chain link fencing to filter out flies.  Now what do you think?


Again. Try putting on a mask and blowing out a candle. You should be able to do it if what you say is accurate.,...but you can't


----------



## Winco (Aug 16, 2021)

Missouri_Mike said:


> So if you know the vaccine isn’t foolproof and the masks aren’t either. Why are you demanding them both to be mandatory?


Just like a football helmet won't stop you from getting a concussion, but I advise you wear one when playing football.

Dumbass SOB, quit being stubborn and playing politics.
That's ALL you're doing.

But you and your gang of RWI's continue to bond over this.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 16, 2021)

Winco said:


> View attachment 526834


I was gonna reply to this that I really feel sorry for you….but all I can come up with is………


BAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAAHA!


----------



## Winco (Aug 16, 2021)

Nostra said:


> I was gonna reply to this that I really feel sorry for you….but all I can come up with is………
> 
> 
> BAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAAHA!


Hurt your feel feels?


----------



## Nostra (Aug 16, 2021)

Winco said:


> Just like a football helmet won't stop you from getting a concussion, but I advise you wear one when playing football.
> 
> Dumbass SOB, quit being stubborn and playing politics.
> That's ALL you're doing.
> ...


So you want everyone to wear a football helmet so you do not get a concussion?



Cuz, that’s what you are asking of others.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 16, 2021)

Winco said:


> Hurt your feel feels?


Try a new non dumbassery response to getting owned.


----------



## Winco (Aug 16, 2021)

Nostra said:


> So you want everyone to wear a football helmet so you do not get a concussion?
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz, that’s what you are asking of others.


So what you're saying is, Nostra is too much of a pussy to play the game of football.
Cuz, If you were in the game, you'd be wearing a helmet.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 16, 2021)

Winco said:


> So what you're saying is, Nostra is too much of a pussy to play the game of football.
> Cuz, If you were in the game, you'd be wearing a helmet.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 16, 2021)

If masks are effective in preventing illness, will the next step be to make mask use permanent?  After all, even after Corona Virus is just a pleasant memory, there are other viruses and pathogens out there both old and new.   And if it can reduce the chance of getting a bug even minimally, why not enforce it at least among the Hoi Polloi?

This is where we are heading, this is where the lib elite wants to take our society.

There is an advantage to be exposed to pathogens, of course. Building up natural immunity helps the immune system.  Keeping people hermetically sealed in masks helps to prevent that.  Further, the problems with masking up little kids is a problem as watching people is how they learn to speak themselves. If all the adults are wearing masks, it leaves them a bit clueless.


----------



## Samofvt (Aug 17, 2021)

Seawytch said:


> I can't believe we are still having this stupid debate when the evidence is crystal fucking clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking clear is right: the mask mandate DOUBLED the infection rate in the counties that participated: before mandate: 40:60 ( 2:3 - controll:subject) After mandate: 118:310 (1:3 - controll:subject).  This means the control group (no mask mandate) cut their incidence in HALF compared to the group that were forced to wear masks.

A math error this huge means whoever published the conclusion needs their license to practice education revoked.  or maybe 2+2 = 5... oh yeah, right.


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 17, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter if they work. Mandates equal control. And leftists love control.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 17, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> LMAO .... at the Irony ....
> 
> You Stupid Leftist Fucks have no clue what is really going on here.



The problem is I know exactly what's going on and you didn't realise that. So out comes the obligatory leftist fuck accusations as if republicans have a mortgage on intelligence. 

You're big mouth always get you into trouble. Have you right wing know all's ever thought of thinking before you belch out lies and eventually get pinged  for it. I do it ever day on here and you never learn. Youre all paranoid about the left. You hate them all for no reason. 
The lot of you are fucked in the head.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 17, 2021)

DukeU said:


> If the mask works why the vaccine? If the vaccine works, why the mask?


As has been CLEARLY demonstrated:

The stupidity of those fighting masks and vaccines has allowed the COVID virus to  evolve again and again.

The vaccines are very effective against the original version and is effective at reducing the complications from other versions.
BUT vaccinated people can still catch and spread all versions of the virus.
SO, the mask is used to protect idiots who refuse the vaccine.

To simplify, just for you:

The vaccine protects the intelligent (ME).  The masks protect the stupid (YOU).


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 17, 2021)

SmokeALib said:


> It doesn't matter if they work. Mandates equal control. And leftists love control.


SO LET ME GET THIS STRAIGHT...

You would rather die than have masks or vaccines mandated?
Do you feel the same about the polio vaccine? Measles, mumps, diphtheria?
How about Scarlett fever?

ANd

Says the people wanting a personal view of every woman's vagina.


----------



## DukeU (Aug 17, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> The vaccine protects the intelligent (ME). The masks protect the stupid (YOU)


I don't want or need you to protect me, no thanks.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 17, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Fuck em...daddy needs lebensraum.
> Now go put your face diaper on so you don't risk a case of the sniffles...pussy.


As expected.  You are, indeed, dumb as a sack of shit.

Masks, dumbass, do not protect the wearer.  The protect dumbasses like you.
You're welcome, dumbass.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 17, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> The problem is I know exactly what's going on and you didn't realise that. So out comes the obligatory leftist fuck accusations as if republicans have a mortgage on intelligence.
> 
> You're big mouth always get you into trouble. Have you right wing know all's ever thought of thinking before you belch out lies and eventually get pinged  for it. I do it ever day on here and you never learn. Youre all paranoid about the left. You hate them all for no reason.
> The lot of you are fucked in the head.


You know “exactly what’s going on”?

OK, tell us how many more infections there will be.

And deaths.

Surely you didn’t just lie to all of us.

Give us the exact numbers Colin norris


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 17, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Hell no they don't work. That fucking imp Fauci even said so...before he said they do...then two do better.


He only said that to save them for professionals at the very beginning of the problem. Everybody knows it including the people that brain wash you with this baloney. Masks work from 20% for a crummy cloth one to 95% for a surgical one.


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 17, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> As expected.  You are, indeed, dumb as a sack of shit.
> 
> Masks, dumbass, do not protect the wearer.  The protect dumbasses like you.
> You're welcome, dumbass.


They are 20% to 95% effective, from crummy cloth 1 to surgical one. You are of course totally missinformed by babbling idiot pundits. The whole world thinks you are nuts. Change the channel dumb ass.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 17, 2021)

SmokeALib said:


> It doesn't matter if they work. Mandates equal control. And leftists love control.


Right-wingers only love control at the border?


----------



## francoHFW (Aug 17, 2021)

Winco said:


> Wow.
> The RWI stance to deny science.
> 
> Stay unmasked and risk it.
> ...


Don't forget communism lol


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 17, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> SO LET ME GET THIS STRAIGHT...
> 
> You would rather die than have masks or vaccines mandated?
> Do you feel the same about the polio vaccine? Measles, mumps, diphtheria?
> ...


I don't think you quite got all your groceries bagged...


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 17, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> SO LET ME GET THIS STRAIGHT...
> 
> You would rather die than have masks or vaccines mandated?
> Do you feel the same about the polio vaccine? Measles, mumps, diphtheria?
> ...




The Corona Virus has a death rate of approx. 0.04% .   Catching the bug is hardly a death sentence.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 18, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> The Corona Virus has a death rate of approx. 0.04% .   Catching the bug is hardly a death sentence.


Out of the entire population maybe,

But if you get it...the death rate if you get it is 2%


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 18, 2021)

DukeU said:


> I don't want or need you to protect me, no thanks.


Please be sure to tell that to the hospital staff.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 18, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> They are 20% to 95% effective, from crummy cloth 1 to surgical one. You are of course totally missinformed by babbling idiot pundits. The whole world thinks you are nuts. Change the channel dumb ass.


$20 bucks is better than zero bucks.

what channel tells you that zero is more than 20 or 95?


and how stupid are you that you think 20% protection os worse than zero.

Man, the Tiny Brains are running rampant here.


----------



## DukeU (Aug 18, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Please be sure to tell that to the hospital staff.


That would require me to be at the hospital......... I'm not.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 18, 2021)

SmokeALib said:


> I don't think you quite got all your groceries bagged...


Then bag em up shorty.

Your Tiny Mind is qualified for nothing else.
Well, there is the poop throwing.  So...


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 18, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> The Corona Virus has a death rate of approx. 0.04% .   Catching the bug is hardly a death sentence.


Really?
Tell that to the people dying in those 100% full hospitals.


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 18, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Really?
> Tell that to the people dying in those 100% full hospitals.





Dadoalex said:


> Then bag em up shorty.
> 
> Your Tiny Mind is qualified for nothing else.
> Well, there is the poop throwing.  So...


I doubt I could throw you very far. You worthless leftist traitors catch a lot of wind.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 19, 2021)

DukeU said:


> That would require me to be at the hospital......... I'm not.


TICK-TOCK
My fool
TICK-TOCK


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 19, 2021)

SmokeALib said:


> I doubt I could throw you very far. You worthless leftist traitors catch a lot of wind.


You couldn't throw me at all.
While I realize you surround yourself and your mind with crap
It's understandable that your Tiny Mind cannot discern the difference.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 19, 2021)

skye said:


> No....but let alone masks....
> 
> do vaccines work?



Evidently not


----------



## DukeU (Aug 20, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> TICK-TOCK
> My fool
> TICK-TOCK


----------



## jc456 (Aug 20, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> It's already been posted.
> 
> But don't wear one, I don't care.


no it hasn't.  That's just a demofk ploy in here.  you've personally not posted one iota of evidence masks work.  there are no studies.  The make of masks forbids it to stop a smaller virus particle.  you're just not scientific enough to understand.  So you parrot the platform.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 20, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Evidently not


Dude, when these idiots wish to fall back to a failed procedure of masks after vaccination, tells one all one needs to know.  BTW, for what it's worth, I continue to frequent restaurants and grocery stores, still haven't seen one sick person, over the course of the seventeen months.  Not one.  Where are they? Even went to a baseball game with 20,000 and not one sick person.  everyone enjoying themselves there.  Sorry, hoax is the word.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Aug 20, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> "
> Former President Biden COVID-19 adviser and top epidemiologist Michael Osterholm admitted that typical paper masks are ineffective and suggested that Americans may need to switch to heavier duty N-95 masks to battle the new wave of cases in an interview on CNN Monday.
> 
> "We know today that many of the face cloth coverings that people wear are not very effective in reducing any of the virus movement in or out," Osterholm, the director of the Center for Infectious Disease Research and Policy at the University of Minnesota, said.
> ...


Which is boggling because the n95, the one mask that is likely the only effective mask is the one nobody could get ahold of when this all began, and the one they kept telling us we needed to not go out and buy so the medical industry would have enough. 

Thats great, but, rather than leading people to believe that they could wear "a mask" to be safe, they should have ramped up production of n95 masks. 

The cloth, bedazzled, and fashion designed masks you see people wearing do nothing, and may actually be more of a health hazard that wearing nothing, if not changed frequently and washed properly.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 20, 2021)

ThisIsMe said:


> Which is boggling because the n95, the one mask that is likely the only effective mask is the one nobody could get ahold of when this all began, and the one they kept telling us we needed to not go out and buy so the medical industry would have enough.
> 
> Thats great, but, rather than leading people to believe that they could wear "a mask" to be safe, they should have ramped up production of n95 masks.
> 
> The cloth, bedazzled, and fashion designed masks you see people wearing do nothing, and may actually be more of a health hazard that wearing nothing, if not changed frequently and washed properly.


no mask is capable of stopping the virus.  Masks weren't designed to stop viruses.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 20, 2021)

jc456 said:


> no it hasn't.  That's just a demofk ploy in here.  you've personally not posted one iota of evidence masks work.  there are no studies.  The make of masks forbids it to stop a smaller virus particle.  you're just not scientific enough to understand.  So you parrot the platform.


Its been posted and the studies are all over the internet. Normally I believe posters should post links to sources that back up their arguments however this content has been posted multiple times
 At this point you might as well be asking me to post a link to a source that demonstrates grass is green.

Either you're a fucking moron, a liar who claims to have never seen any of these studies or you simply ignore links when they are posted.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 20, 2021)

From the CDC

Filtration for Wearer Protection​Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns. The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts, in some cases filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron .14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35

Top of Page
Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.


An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
In a study of 124 Beijing households with > 1 laboratory-confirmed case of SARS-CoV-2 infection, mask use by the index patient and family contacts before the index patient developed symptoms reduced secondary transmission within the households by 79%.37
A retrospective case-control study from Thailand documented that, among more than 1,000 persons interviewed as part of contact tracing investigations, those who reported having always worn a mask during high-risk exposures experienced a greater than 70% reduced risk of acquiring infection compared with persons who did not wear masks under these circumstances.38
A study of an outbreak aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt, an environment notable for congregate living quarters and close working environments, found that use of face coverings on-board was associated with a 70% reduced risk.39
Investigations involving infected passengers aboard flights longer than 10 hours strongly suggest that masking prevented in-flight transmissions, as demonstrated by the absence of infection developing in other passengers and crew in the 14 days following exposure.40,41
At least ten studies have confirmed the benefit of universal masking in community level analyses: in a unified hospital system,42 a  German city,43 two U.S. states,44, 45 a panel of 15 U.S. states and Washington, D.C.,46, 47 as well as both Canada48 and the U.S. 49-51 nationally. Each analysis demonstrated that, following directives from organizational and political leadership for universal masking, new infections fell significantly. Two of these studies46, 47 and an additional analysis of data from 200 countries that included the U.S.51 also demonstrated reductions in mortality. Another 10-site study showed reductions in hospitalization growth rates following mask mandate implementation 49. A separate series of cross-sectional surveys in the U.S. suggested that a 10% increase in self-reported mask wearing tripled the likelihood of stopping community transmission.53 An economic analysis using U.S. data found that, given these effects, increasing universal masking by 15% could prevent the need for lockdowns and reduce associated losses of up to $1 trillion or about 5% of gross domestic product.47


----------



## Lesh (Aug 20, 2021)

And that's just protecting for the person wearing the mask.

They have even a greater effectiveness of protecting others from any virus YOU may have from infecting them


----------



## jc456 (Aug 20, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Its been posted and the studies are all over the internet. Normally I believe posters should post links to sources that back up their arguments however this content has been posted multiple times
> At this point you might as well be asking me to post a link to a source that demonstrates grass is green.
> 
> Either you're a fucking moron, a liar who claims to have never seen any of these studies or you simply ignore links when they are posted.


masks were never made with intentions of stopping viruses.  PERIOD


----------



## jc456 (Aug 20, 2021)

Lesh said:


> And that's just protecting for the person wearing the mask.
> 
> They have even a greater effectiveness of protecting others from any virus YOU may have from infecting them


nope, they were never made with intentions of stopping viruses.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 20, 2021)

Lesh said:


> From the CDC
> 
> Filtration for Wearer Protection​Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns. The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts, in some cases filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron .14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35
> 
> ...


no studies to say masks work.  none, your own links says so.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 20, 2021)

ThisIsMe said:


> Which is boggling because the n95, the one mask that is likely the only effective mask is the one nobody could get ahold of when this all began, and the one they kept telling us we needed to not go out and buy so the medical industry would have enough.
> 
> Thats great, but, rather than leading people to believe that they could wear "a mask" to be safe, they should have ramped up production of n95 masks.
> 
> The cloth, bedazzled, and fashion designed masks you see people wearing do nothing, and may actually be more of a health hazard that wearing nothing, if not changed frequently and washed properly.


masks were never made to wear over and over again.  the misinformation on this subject from Demofks is outrageous.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 20, 2021)

jc456 said:


> no studies to say masks work. none, your own links says so.


You better reread what I posted then stupid...or define what you think "works" means


jc456 said:


> masks were never made to wear over and over again.


No one said they were ya fukkin moron


----------



## Lesh (Aug 20, 2021)

Lesh said:


> From the CDC
> 
> Filtration for Wearer Protection​*Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns. *The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts, in some cases *filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron .*14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35
> 
> ...


Read it again jerk off


----------



## jc456 (Aug 20, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Read it again jerk off


I did, from your link

Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.

That isn't scientific or anything,  that's jerry rigging uncontrolled life.  Too fking funny.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 20, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I did, from your link
> 
> Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.
> 
> That isn't scientific or anything,  that's jerry rigging uncontrolled life.  Too fking funny.


Cause real world observations  are worthless??


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 20, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.



Short story is that you are spreading bs.

Put on a mask, try to blow out a candle and then talk to these guys about how wrong they've been doing it all their professional life:


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 20, 2021)

skye said:


> No....but let alone masks....
> 
> do vaccines work?


Course they don't you dumb ****. That's why there are annual breakouts of smallpox, diphtheria, German measles, polio et al. Some motherfuckers are just too dumb to breathe..


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 20, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Course they don't you dumb ****. That's why there are annual breakouts of smallpox, diphtheria, German measles, polio et al. Some motherfuckers are just too dumb to breathe..


Now now, take it easy on our resident cosmetics expert.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 20, 2021)

DukeU said:


> View attachment 528370


An appropriate ending.


----------



## DukeU (Aug 20, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> An appropriate ending


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 20, 2021)

DukeU said:


> View attachment 528637


Makes as much sense as your other posts.


----------



## DukeU (Aug 20, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Makes as much sense as your other posts.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 20, 2021)

DukeU said:


> View attachment 528664


Just give up turd.

You have been shown to not only be wrong but stupidly wrong


----------



## DukeU (Aug 20, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Just give up turd.
> 
> You have been shown to not only be wrong but stupidly wrong



I have given up.......... Covid mania is a hoax.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 20, 2021)

DukeU said:


> I have given up.......... Covid mania is a hoax.


But wait.

No Trumpers are claiming that covid is a hoax!

Huh?


----------



## iceberg (Aug 20, 2021)

Lesh said:


> But wait.
> 
> No Trumpers are claiming that covid is a hoax!
> 
> Huh?


they not saying you have an ounce of common sense either.

and?


----------



## DukeU (Aug 20, 2021)

Lesh said:


> But wait.
> 
> No Trumpers are claiming that covid is a hoax!
> 
> Huh?



Not surprised you can't read.   

Covid *mania*


----------



## Lesh (Aug 20, 2021)

DukeU said:


> Not surprised you can't read.
> 
> Covid *mania*


You mean concern for a virus that has killed well over six hundred thousand Americans in less than two years...and is gaining strength?


----------



## DukeU (Aug 20, 2021)

Lesh said:


> You mean concern for a virus that has killed well over six hundred thousand Americans in less than two years...and is gaining strength?



^^^^^

See what I mean.
​Covid mania......


----------



## Lesh (Aug 20, 2021)

DukeU said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> See what I mean.
> ​Covid mania......
> ...


No. No I don't see that and no one with a brain does either


----------



## DukeU (Aug 20, 2021)

Lesh said:


> No. No I don't see that and no one with a brain does either



More and More Doctors Warning Against COVID Shots | The ...​
MASSIVE! Top Doctor Warns about COVID Vaccine (DISTURBING ...​
32 Doctors from 11 Countries Warn against Taking the COVID ...​
Another prominent scientist speaks against the covid vaccine​
The Majority of American Physicians Remain Unvaccinated ...​
AstraZeneca *vaccine*: *Doctors complain of ‘gag’ over* COVID ...​
COVID-19: *Scientists, doctors* demand rollback of *vaccine* ...​
*Doctors* now warn *about permanent damage and cardiovascular* ...​
*Covid Vaccine is a dangerous sham*. | The Liberty Ledger​
COVID *Vaccine* Shots Kill Thousands And Send Even More ...​


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 20, 2021)

Bennett: Vaccine refusers are endangering the entire country
					

PM warns another lockdown is possible if one million holdouts aren't immunized, says aim is 'to have an open and safe country'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 21, 2021)

DukeU said:


> More and More Doctors Warning Against COVID Shots | The ...​
> MASSIVE! Top Doctor Warns about COVID Vaccine (DISTURBING ...​
> 32 Doctors from 11 Countries Warn against Taking the COVID ...​
> Another prominent scientist speaks against the covid vaccine​
> ...


Hey nutter,  from the source your link uses:

AMA survey shows over 96% of doctors fully vaccinated against COVID-19​
AMA is a serious, non-partisan MEDICAL organization.


On the other hand - The Association of American Physicians and Surgeons (AAPS) is a *conservative non-profit association* that promotes medical disinformation, such as HIV/AIDS denialism, the abortion-breast cancer hypothesis, vaccine and autism connections, and homosexuality reducing life expectancy.

Their survey is of the nutbags that read their tripe.


----------



## Pellinore (Aug 21, 2021)

DukeU said:


> More and More Doctors Warning Against COVID Shots | The ...​
> MASSIVE! Top Doctor Warns about COVID Vaccine (DISTURBING ...​
> 32 Doctors from 11 Countries Warn against Taking the COVID ...​
> Another prominent scientist speaks against the covid vaccine​
> ...



None of these sources are reliable.  They range from blogs to outright disinformation sites.

Just take the first one.  It is from the conservative Liberty Loft who says that VAERS says that 3848 deaths are due to the vaccine.  As evidence, they point to Vaccine Impact (a subsidiary of a tropical coconut advocacy site) who says the same.  As evidence, Vaccine Impact points to the CDC, which ... doesn't say that.  The CDC says that VAERS shows that 3848 people have died after having gotten the vaccine, but says specifically that nothing shows that they died FROM the vaccine.  Vaccine Impact made up the part about the virus causing the deaths, and Liberty Loft agreed with it because their existence relies on pro-right-wing news, and saying that the vaccine sucks (for whatever reason) appeals to conservatives.  That's just the first one on your list of links.

After that, we get some sites from outside the country, a few Michael Savage blogs, and links to other places I'm too tired to dissect, with names such as The Burning Platform, The Liberty Ledger, and Christianity Today.  These are not reliable sources.


----------



## DukeU (Aug 21, 2021)

antontoo said:


> AMA survey shows over 96% of doctors fully vaccinated against COVID-19


Hey there anti-science person.


Of the 300 surveyed.


----------



## DukeU (Aug 21, 2021)

Pellinore said:


> None of these sources are reliable.



I know right. Why will the MSM not report on these things?


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## krichton (Aug 21, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> .











						Flu cases plummeted during the 2020-2021 season, CDC says
					

With social distancing measures in place due to the COVID-19 pandemic, confirmed cases of influenza plummeted during the 2020-2021 flu season.




					www.wtkr.com


----------



## jc456 (Aug 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Cause real world observations  are worthless??


Hahaha it doesn’t have any control. Zip


----------



## jc456 (Aug 21, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


>


Because…….. people can’t stop viruses .


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 21, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Because…….. people can’t stop viruses .


Just as I described.

We can't be 100% perfectly effective, so there's no reason to try at all.

Incredible.


----------



## kaz (Aug 21, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> N95's can reduce exposure.
> 
> Do not buy into the HYPE ...
> 
> On either side ...



You think that's the question?

Do masks work?   I mean not the ones anyone wears.   Ones that no one is wearing and if you did you can't breathe.   And it's summer, you'll be hot has hell.  You can't do anything strenuous in them, you'd pass out.  Do those masks work?

That's seriously what you thought the question was?


----------



## kaz (Aug 21, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Tell you what...the next time you or anyone you love has surgery...insist nobody wears a mask.  Ok?
> 
> Are they 100% effective? No.  You do a better job of protecting yourself with proper PPE than you do without.



Another total moron who thinks the question is about medical masks that no one is wearing, not the ones we are.   So you seriously believe everyone is wearing masks that you LITERALLY WEAR IN SURGURY?   That's the question?  No, it isn't, fucking moron.

How stupid are you? Seriously, how stupid?


----------



## kaz (Aug 21, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Just as I described.
> 
> We can't be 100% perfectly effective, so there's no reason to try at all.
> 
> Incredible.



Masks don't work, it isn't about trying.

And here's how trying works.

I want to wear a mask to "try."

Here's how it doesn't work.

I am going to force YOU to wear a mask.  

That isn't trying, that's you being a fascist


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 21, 2021)

kaz said:


> Masks don't work, it isn't about trying.
> 
> And here's how trying works.
> 
> ...


I'm not forcing you to do anything, drama queen.

What a victim.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 21, 2021)

...yes, better than anti-masks.


----------



## kaz (Aug 21, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> I'm not forcing you to do anything, drama queen.
> 
> What a victim.



Awww, mac is crying ... again.    Pull down your dress, your twat is showing.

It really upsets you when people respond to your posts without permission, huh Queen Mac?


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 21, 2021)

kaz said:


> Awww, mac is crying ... again.    Pull down your dress, your twat is showing.
> 
> It really upsets you when people respond to your posts without permission, huh Queen Mac?


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 21, 2021)

kaz said:


> You think that's the question?
> 
> Do masks work?   I mean not the ones anyone wears.   Ones that no one is wearing and if you did you can't breathe.   And it's summer, you'll be hot has hell.  You can't do anything strenuous in them, you'd pass out.  Do those masks work?
> 
> That's seriously what you thought the question was?


WTF are you posting about?

My comment was not a question or even a response to a question.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 21, 2021)

kaz said:


> Masks don't work, it isn't about trying.
> 
> And here's how trying works.
> 
> ...


_The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia._

That includes pandemic protection.  Only right-wingers are just plain false patriots.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 21, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Just as I described.
> 
> We can't be 100% perfectly effective, so there's no reason to try at all.
> 
> Incredible.


Yep. One can wear baggies and still get a virus! Masks can’t, vaccines can’t. Herd immunity can stall it.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 21, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Yep. One can wear baggies and still get a virus! Masks can’t, vaccines can’t. Herd immunity can stall it.


Masks are better than nothing.  And, is herd immunity why red States with the lowest vaccination rates are having the most problems?  

A booster shot (vaccine) is in the works for those relying on the miracles of modern science not right-wing fantasy.


----------



## kaz (Aug 21, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


>



Poor Mac, little girl, so emotional.   Cry, cry,  there there get it all out


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 21, 2021)

...yes.  Masks can help protect children under twelve from the pathogen.  Remember when right-wingers were proclaiming children were immune?  That only happens in right-wing fantasy not in the real Voting World.


----------



## kaz (Aug 21, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> WTF are you posting about?
> 
> My comment was not a question or even a response to a question.



You referred to N95's and said don't buy into the hype on either side.

Masks don't work, not the ones anyone wears.  That there are such a thing as medical masks that do work that no one is or should wear generally in public is irrelevant.

Here's how you know that's what I was talking about, I accurately quoted and addressed that point.

No, masks don't work.    That isn't a "side"


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 21, 2021)

kaz said:


> You referred to N95's and said don't buy into the hype on either side.
> 
> Masks don't work, not the ones anyone wears.  That there are such a thing as medical masks that do work that no one is or should wear generally in public is irrelevant.
> 
> ...


I posted N95's can reduce exposure.

That is a fact.

I never claimed they "worked".


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 21, 2021)

krichton said:


> Flu cases plummeted during the 2020-2021 season, CDC says
> 
> 
> With social distancing measures in place due to the COVID-19 pandemic, confirmed cases of influenza plummeted during the 2020-2021 flu season.
> ...



_Final 2019/20 Flu Numbers_​_The final data on flu season 2019/2020 was released by the CDC in April as COVID-19 continued to spread throughout the United States.

Between October 1, 2019 and April 4, 2020, the flu resulted in:_

_39 to 56 million illnesses_
_410,000 to 740,000 hospitalizations_
_24,000 to 62,000 deaths_
_195 pediatric deaths_
_





						Flu Season Numbers for 2020/21
					

This year's flu season was more unique that any year before because of COVID-19. Here are the final 2020/21 flu season numbers and final flu season numbers for 2019/20.




					hive.rochesterregional.org
				



_
So you're trying to sell that the CDC could go from giving very broad flu number ranges one year to very exacting numbers the next. Would you be interested in some nice sea side property in AZ as well?

.


----------



## kaz (Aug 21, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> I posted N95's can reduce exposure.
> 
> That is a fact.
> 
> I never claimed they "worked".



That doesn't contradict what I said, does it?   I didn't disagree with that.  In fact I specifically addressed it


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 21, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> ...yes.  Masks can help protect children under twelve from the pathogen.  Remember when right-wingers were proclaiming children were immune?  That only happens in right-wing fantasy not in the real Voting World.




Children under 12 are more likely to die at the hands of their parents than from covid.

.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 21, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Masks are better than nothing.  And, is herd immunity why red States with the lowest vaccination rates are having the most problems?
> 
> A booster shot (vaccine) is in the works for those relying on the miracles of modern science not right-wing fantasy.


Masks are nothing.

i thought you fkers did science?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 21, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Just as I described.
> 
> We can't be 100% perfectly effective, so there's no reason to try at all.
> 
> Incredible.


You obviously don’t do science


----------



## ThisIsMe (Aug 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> And that's just protecting for the person wearing the mask.
> 
> They have even a greater effectiveness of protecting others from any virus YOU may have from infecting them


Really? After all that time of them telling us that wearing a mask didn't protect you, it was to protect other people. Now they are saying the masks protect the wearer? Its no wonder nobody believes anything they say. They change their story every week.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 21, 2021)

ThisIsMe said:


> Really? After all that time of them telling us that wearing a mask didn't protect you, it was to protect other people.


They do that REALLY well but they also protect the wearer

From the CDC

Filtration for Wearer Protection​Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns. The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts, in some cases filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron .14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35

Top of Page
Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.


An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
In a study of 124 Beijing households with > 1 laboratory-confirmed case of SARS-CoV-2 infection, mask use by the index patient and family contacts before the index patient developed symptoms reduced secondary transmission within the households by 79%.37
A retrospective case-control study from Thailand documented that, among more than 1,000 persons interviewed as part of contact tracing investigations, those who reported having always worn a mask during high-risk exposures experienced a greater than 70% reduced risk of acquiring infection compared with persons who did not wear masks under these circumstances.38
A study of an outbreak aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt, an environment notable for congregate living quarters and close working environments, found that use of face coverings on-board was associated with a 70% reduced risk.39
Investigations involving infected passengers aboard flights longer than 10 hours strongly suggest that masking prevented in-flight transmissions, as demonstrated by the absence of infection developing in other passengers and crew in the 14 days following exposure.40,41
At least ten studies have confirmed the benefit of universal masking in community level analyses: in a unified hospital system,42 a German city,43 two U.S. states,44, 45 a panel of 15 U.S. states and Washington, D.C.,46, 47 as well as both Canada48 and the U.S. 49-51 nationally. Each analysis demonstrated that, following directives from organizational and political leadership for universal masking, new infections fell significantly. Two of these studies46, 47 and an additional analysis of data from 200 countries that included the U.S.51 also demonstrated reductions in mortality. Another 10-site study showed reductions in hospitalization growth rates following mask mandate implementation 49. A separate series of cross-sectional surveys in the U.S. suggested that a 10% increase in self-reported mask wearing tripled the likelihood of stopping community transmission.53 An economic analysis using U.S. data found that, given these effects, increasing universal masking by 15% could prevent the need for lockdowns and reduce associated losses of up to $1 trillion or about 5% of gross domestic product.47


----------



## jc456 (Aug 21, 2021)

Hey all you fking mask lovers….









						N95 Respirators, Surgical Masks, Face Masks, & Barrier Face Coverings
					

N95 respirators, surgical masks, face masks, and barrier face coverings offer different levels of protection for the wearer from particles.




					www.fda.gov
				




While a surgical mask may be effective in blocking splashes and large-particle droplets, a face mask, by design, does not filter or block very small particles in the air that may be transmitted by coughs, sneezes, or certain medical procedures. Surgical masks also do not provide complete protection from germs and other contaminants because of the loose fit between the surface of the mask and your face


----------



## Lesh (Aug 21, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Hey all you fking mask lovers….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read above your last post retard


----------



## ThisIsMe (Aug 21, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> _The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia._
> 
> That includes pandemic protection.  Only right-wingers are just plain false patriots.





danielpalos said:


> _The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia._
> 
> That includes pandemic protection.  Only right-wingers are just plain false patriots.


I've seen you post this repeatedly. This is not part of the constitution of the u.s. and not part of any federal charter. It is a clause in the NY state constitution, as far as I can tell, and is not applicable to anyone except the residents of that state. And it is in regards to that states guns rights clauses.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Aug 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> They do that REALLY well but they also protect the wearer
> 
> From the CDC
> 
> ...


Sure, they are saying that NOW, but back in the past, their reasoning was that it was only for the protection of others. 

Sure, I could understand that things will change as new science comes out, but this is the cdc, this is ALL they do. They really didn't know, back then, that a mask could protect the wearer? They are just figuring that out now?

Didn't they say that N95 was the really only effective mask? Now they are saying that those cloth masks that people are making at home are effective at stopping viruses?


----------



## Lesh (Aug 21, 2021)

ThisIsMe said:


> Sure, they are saying that NOW, but back in the past, their reasoning was that it was only for the protection of others.
> 
> Sure, I could understand that things will change as new science comes out, but this is the cdc, this is ALL they do. They really didn't know, back then, that a mask could protect the wearer? They are just figuring that out now?
> 
> Didn't they say that N95 was the really only effective mask? Now they are saying that those cloth masks that people are making at home are effective at stopping viruses?


From the beginning they said that masks combined with social distancing will greatly reduce the spread of the virus. They said that masks give SOME protection to the wearer but that the most important use was to prevent asymptomatic spread (which was scary as shit)

Turns out on closer examination they DO protect the wearer a lot more than previously thought.  That makes you feel lied to? You're an idiot

From the CDC

Filtration for Wearer Protection​Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns. The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts, in some cases filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron .14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35

Top of Page
Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.


An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
In a study of 124 Beijing households with > 1 laboratory-confirmed case of SARS-CoV-2 infection, mask use by the index patient and family contacts before the index patient developed symptoms reduced secondary transmission within the households by 79%.37
A retrospective case-control study from Thailand documented that, among more than 1,000 persons interviewed as part of contact tracing investigations, those who reported having always worn a mask during high-risk exposures experienced a greater than 70% reduced risk of acquiring infection compared with persons who did not wear masks under these circumstances.38
A study of an outbreak aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt, an environment notable for congregate living quarters and close working environments, found that use of face coverings on-board was associated with a 70% reduced risk.39
Investigations involving infected passengers aboard flights longer than 10 hours strongly suggest that masking prevented in-flight transmissions, as demonstrated by the absence of infection developing in other passengers and crew in the 14 days following exposure.40,41
At least ten studies have confirmed the benefit of universal masking in community level analyses: in a unified hospital system,42 a German city,43 two U.S. states,44, 45 a panel of 15 U.S. states and Washington, D.C.,46, 47 as well as both Canada48 and the U.S. 49-51 nationally. Each analysis demonstrated that, following directives from organizational and political leadership for universal masking, new infections fell significantly. Two of these studies46, 47 and an additional analysis of data from 200 countries that included the U.S.51 also demonstrated reductions in mortality. Another 10-site study showed reductions in hospitalization growth rates following mask mandate implementation 49. A separate series of cross-sectional surveys in the U.S. suggested that a 10% increase in self-reported mask wearing tripled the likelihood of stopping community transmission.53 An economic analysis using U.S. data found that, given these effects, increasing universal masking by 15% could prevent the need for lockdowns and reduce associated losses of up to $1 trillion or about 5% of gross domestic product.47


----------



## ThisIsMe (Aug 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> From the beginning they said that masks combined with social distancing will greatly reduce the spread of the virus. They said that masks give SOME protection to the wearer but that the most important use was to prevent asymptomatic spread (which was scary as shit)
> 
> Turns out on closer examination they DO protect the wearer a lot more than previously thought.  That makes you feel lied to? You're an idiot
> 
> ...





> Turns out on closer examination they DO protect the wearer a lot more than previously thought. That makes you feel lied to? You're an idiot



No, I don't feel lied to, but 





> Turns out on closer examination they DO protect the wearer a lot more than previously thought.


 this is what I'm talking about. The cdc, and all of these medical professionals, virologists, etc, who spend their lives researching viral issues and prevention, and they say "oops, guess those masks DO work better than we thought"...I kinda figured they should know if masks protect against viruses, and even if they didn't for THIS virus, you would have thought they would have been able to find that out very quickly.

Its just that, in this whole thing, they tend to flip flop a lot on what they feel is the best course of action. Heck, even Fauci changed his story a couple of times on mask wearing.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Read above your last post retard


Why? FDA says what I posted!


----------



## jc456 (Aug 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> From the beginning they said that masks combined with social distancing will greatly reduce the spread of the virus. They said that masks give SOME protection to the wearer but that the most important use was to prevent asymptomatic spread (which was scary as shit)
> 
> Turns out on closer examination they DO protect the wearer a lot more than previously thought.  That makes you feel lied to? You're an idiot
> 
> ...


Except….the fda says 

While a surgical mask may be effective in blocking splashes and large-particle droplets, a face mask, by design, does not filter or block very small particles in the air that may be transmitted by coughs, sneezes, or certain medical procedures. Surgical masks also do not provide complete protection from germs and other contaminants because of the loose fit between the surface of the mask and your face


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 21, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Hey all you fking mask lovers….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viruses don't travel on their own, right-wingers.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 21, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Viruses don't travel on their own, right-wingers.


And it’s documented masks don’t stop them


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 21, 2021)

jc456 said:


> And it’s documented masks don’t stop them


It is even more documented that masks are better than nothing at reducing the spread.


----------



## krichton (Aug 21, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> _Final 2019/20 Flu Numbers_​_The final data on flu season 2019/2020 was released by the CDC in April as COVID-19 continued to spread throughout the United States.
> 
> Between October 1, 2019 and April 4, 2020, the flu resulted in:_
> 
> ...



Can I ask you to answer a simple question.  Which job to count or estimate would be easier?  When you have 292 deaths and 2124 cases of the flu, or when you have tens of millions of cases and hundreds of thousands of hospitalizations leading to tens of thousands of deaths?  Go!


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 21, 2021)

DukeU said:


> View attachment 528664


Try making sense.
Telling the truth.
Takes few words and needs less explanation.


----------



## DukeU (Aug 21, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Try making sense.
> Telling the truth.
> Takes few words and needs less explanation.



Ok, simple........... No mask and no vaccination, and no problems.


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 21, 2021)

DukeU said:


> Ok, simple........... No mask and no vaccination, and no problems.



Umm yes there is a problem dummy - Covid-19.


----------



## DukeU (Aug 21, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Umm yes there is a problem dummy - Covid-19.



I was speaking about myself, dummy.


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 21, 2021)

DukeU said:


> I was speaking about myself, dummy.


Even if  unmasked, unvaccinated, self-absorbed nuts like you don't end up in the hospital yourself you are still likely to catch Covid at some point and spread it to others.

From public policy perspective no-vancination and no-masking in the face of a deadly pandemic is the height of stupidity.


----------



## Toro (Aug 21, 2021)

A friend of mine who is a distributor of masks and cleaning chemicals to hospitals and other medical institutions, and has been for 25 years, said to me that the N-95 and KN-95 masks are "bullet-proof."


----------



## DukeU (Aug 21, 2021)

antontoo said:


> and spread it to others.



Try to absorb this.......


CDC report shows vaccinated people can spread COVID-19 ...​


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 21, 2021)

DukeU said:


> Try to absorb this.......
> 
> 
> CDC report shows vaccinated people can spread COVID-19 ...​



Exactly, hence the renewed guidance for masking in crowded places, even for vaccinated. Right?


----------



## DukeU (Aug 21, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Hence the renewed calls for masking, even for vaccinated. Duh?


Get vaccinated.................Put your masks on...............Vaccinations................Masks................


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 21, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Exactly, hence the renewed guidance for masking in crowded places, even for vaccinated. Right?


The only difference is the unvaccinated can have worse adverse symptoms and more likely to have the pathogen "evolve" by trying to rely on "natural herd immunity".  India already proved it. 

And, 









						Bennett: Vaccine refusers are endangering the entire country
					

PM warns another lockdown is possible if one million holdouts aren't immunized, says aim is 'to have an open and safe country'




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## jc456 (Aug 21, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Exactly, hence the renewed guidance for masking in crowded places, even for vaccinated. Right?


Masks don’t stop viruses


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 21, 2021)

krichton said:


> Can I ask you to answer a simple question.  Which job to count or estimate would be easier?  When you have 292 deaths and 2124 cases of the flu, or when you have tens of millions of cases and hundreds of thousands of hospitalizations leading to tens of thousands of deaths?  Go!




Obviously they can't do either with any real accuracy. From your link:

 (though the true number of people who contracted the flu was likely higher).

How about you attach a number to "likely higher". And give us a number of flu deaths that were listed a "presumed covid", you know the hospitals and doctors have a monetary motive for listing cases as covid and not the flu, right? I don't believe a damn thing that comes out of the CDC or WHO mouths.

.


----------



## krichton (Aug 21, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Obviously they can't do either with any real accuracy. From your link:
> 
> (though the true number of people who contracted the flu was likely higher).
> 
> ...


Nope.  That is a cooked up conspiracy theory by the creative geniuses who brought us the wonderful comedies of,  "The Vaccines are meant to Depopulate Earth!" and " The Vaccines Magnetize Us" and "The Vaccines Contain 5G microchips!"  

You do realize that there's covid cases all over the planet right?  Are all the hospitals in the world working with the cdc for profit?  Listen to yourself.  You sound like every other loon in a straight jacket.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 21, 2021)

krichton said:


> Nope.  That is a cooked up conspiracy theory by the creative geniuses who brought us the wonderful comedies of,  "The Vaccines are meant to Depopulate Earth!" and " The Vaccines Magnetize Us" and "The Vaccines Contain 5G microchips!"
> 
> You do realize that there's covid cases all over the planet right?  Are all the hospitals in the world working with the cdc for profit?  Listen to yourself.  You sound like every other loon in a straight jacket.



Wrong.
If you look at other countries, they are not relying on masks.
They went on full quarantine for 2 weeks.
That is all it takes to end it.
But we decided to not do full quarantine.
That leaves only the other choice, which is herd immunity by deliberate variolation.
There is no third course.
Wearing masks only prevents herd immunity, so only kills more people.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 21, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...



Of course they work. 

The simple question here is: If you sneeze into the air with the coronavirus, what's the chances someone else will get it?

If you sneeze into a mask, what are the chances someone else will get it? 

If two people are wearing masks, the chances are much, much lower.

Masks do not offer 100% protection. But then in the real world it's not 100% or nothing. 

People still need to do other things, like wash their hands (which they should be doing anyway if they're not dirty pigs)


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 22, 2021)

frigidweirdo said:


> Of course they work.
> 
> The simple question here is: If you sneeze into the air with the coronavirus, what's the chances someone else will get it?
> 
> ...



I have seen 5 people wearing masks, sneeze.
Every single one of them has raised the mask.
Nobody wants to or is going to continue wearing a mask they have sneezed into.
So then no, mask definitely do NOT work
With coughing or breathing, the mask only temporarily captures saliva droplet because they are sticky at first.
But once the saliva evaporates, they the virus is free to float.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 22, 2021)

krichton said:


> Nope.  That is a cooked up conspiracy theory by the creative geniuses who brought us the wonderful comedies of,  "The Vaccines are meant to Depopulate Earth!" and " The Vaccines Magnetize Us" and "The Vaccines Contain 5G microchips!"
> 
> You do realize that there's covid cases all over the planet right?  Are all the hospitals in the world working with the cdc for profit?  Listen to yourself.  You sound like every other loon in a straight jacket.



The fact remains that flu can kill over 60k per month, while covid has been killing only 30k per month, so is much less deadly.
The fact covid has not gone away in a year and a half if our own fault, since we are "flattening the curve" and preventing it from ending.

The rest of the planet is irrelevant, since they were also ignorant and likely to make the same mistakes.
But they did a much stricter quarantine, so then had a different strategy.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 22, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> I have seen 5 people wearing masks, sneeze.
> Every single one of them has raised the mask.
> Nobody wants to or is going to continue wearing a mask they have sneezed into.
> So then no, mask definitely do NOT work
> ...



The question here is whether masks work or not.

If people misuse their masks, then of course they won't work.

Stick the mask up your a-hole and expect it to stop the spread of the coronavirus???? No 

So, it's not "do masks work?" it's "Do human's work?" and the answer is "there are too many stupid people". 

How does the virus "float"? Are you suggesting that once the coronavirus dries, it suddenly takes flight?


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 22, 2021)

krichton said:


> Nope.  That is a cooked up conspiracy theory by the creative geniuses who brought us the wonderful comedies of,  "The Vaccines are meant to Depopulate Earth!" and " The Vaccines Magnetize Us" and "The Vaccines Contain 5G microchips!"
> 
> You do realize that there's covid cases all over the planet right?  Are all the hospitals in the world working with the cdc for profit?  Listen to yourself.  You sound like every other loon in a straight jacket.




_Are hospitals paid more to care for coronavirus patients?

*Yes*, hospitals get an *additional 20% for Medicare patients treated for COVID-19*, the disease caused by the coronavirus._









						Q&A: Do hospitals get paid more for COVID-19 patients?
					

Everyone on Facebook or Twitter seems to know someone who knows someone who’s got the real scoop about the...



					www.dispatch.com
				




BTW are those chips nuclear powered?

.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 22, 2021)

God can't hear your prayers through masks, my friends


----------



## krichton (Aug 22, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> _Are hospitals paid more to care for coronavirus patients?
> 
> *Yes*, hospitals get an *additional 20% for Medicare patients treated for COVID-19*, the disease caused by the coronavirus._
> 
> ...


That wasn't your claim.  Your claim was that hospitals were deliberately falsifying medical records and claiming patients have covid even when they don't and treating them as if they have covid.   This is easily one of the dumber conspiracy theories i've heard.  Are hospitals falsifying positive covid tests too?  Is everyone from doctors and nurses all in on the conspiracy?  We know the hospital gets extra funding for treating medicare covid patients but what do these ppl get?  Do all the doctors and nurses get something slipped under the table in order to go along with it all?  At what point did you stop thinking for yourself?


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 22, 2021)

DukeU said:


> Get vaccinated.................Put your masks on...............Vaccinations................Masks................



No dummy, the reason we need masks is because we have 25-30% of adults unvaccinated and at a significant enough danger of ending up at a hospital.

If everyone was vaccinated we'd be pretty much going along with business as usual.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 22, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> The fact remains that flu can kill over 60k per month


"CAN"?

Anything CAN happen...but usually doesn't

A particularly BAD flu year kills 60,000. And you claim in a month?

Stop fucking lying you Kremlin troll


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 22, 2021)

krichton said:


> That wasn't your claim.  Your claim was that hospitals were deliberately falsifying medical records and claiming patients have covid even when they don't and treating them as if they have covid.   This is easily one of the dumber conspiracy theories i've heard.  Are hospitals falsifying positive covid tests too?  Is everyone from doctors and nurses all in on the conspiracy?  We know the hospital gets extra funding for treating medicare covid patients but what do these ppl get?  Do all the doctors and nurses get something slipped under the table in order to go along with it all?  At what point did you stop thinking for yourself?




So you're one of those illiterate commies. Or is it dementia like your dear leader? You might want to go back and read what I actually said, instead of trying to put words in my mouth.

BTW, it's not just medicare patients that get the increased reimbursements, but anyone who's care was based on medicare rates.

.


----------



## xyz (Aug 22, 2021)

Just look at South Korea, Japan and Taiwan. They had the situation under control better before vaccines were available.

But it's not just masks, it's also people taking the whole thing seriously and doing other things like washing your hands and being more careful.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 22, 2021)

frigidweirdo said:


> The question here is whether masks work or not.
> 
> If people misuse their masks, then of course they won't work.
> 
> ...



YES!
As soon as the saliva dries up and no longer sticks the virus together and to the cloth, it floats up on the air, due to is microscopically small size and lack of weight.
Air pressure through the cloth immediately makes it airborne.
After the first 20 minute delay, then the mask does absolutely nothing at all, except for if the person is coughing or sneezing, in which case range is slightly reduced.  But in hallways for example, range is irrelevant.  People are going to walk exactly where others previously walked.  So reducing range does no good at all.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 22, 2021)

xyz said:


> Just look at South Korea, Japan and Taiwan. They had the situation under control better before vaccines were available.
> 
> But it's not just masks, it's also people taking the whole thing seriously and doing other things like washing your hands and being more careful.



Full quarantine can work, but it was not used in South Korea, Japan, and Taiwan because full quarantine would have totally ended it last March.
It had to be herd immunity that ended it in South Korea, Japan, and Taiwan.
What is preventing it from ending in the US is "flattening the curve".
That prevents herd immunity and keeps any epidemic going forever.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 22, 2021)

Lesh said:


> "CAN"?
> 
> Anything CAN happen...but usually doesn't
> 
> ...



A bad flu only lasts a month.
With covid, we took a disease with a  very low lethality, and deliberately made it last forever, by "flattening the curve".
By the month, covid is minor.
We just made its months infinite.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 22, 2021)

antontoo said:


> No dummy, the reason we need masks is because we have 25-30% of adults unvaccinated and at a significant enough danger of ending up at a hospital.
> 
> If everyone was vaccinated we'd be pretty much going along with business as usual.



Wrong, since these fake vaccines are not FDA approved, they could cause species extinction.
They do not cause the immune system to identify the covid virus, but only a particular spike protein.
That means they make our immune system attack anything with the same spike protein, like our own exosomes.
And they will fail to cause the immune system to attack covid if its spike protein changes in any way.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 22, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> A bad flu only lasts a month.
> With covid, we took a disease with a  very low lethality, and deliberately made it last forever, by "flattening the curve".
> By the month, covid is minor.
> We just made its months infinite.


Bullshit. The flu season only lasts a month?

Just shut the fuck  up you Kremlin freak


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 22, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong, since these fake vaccines are not FDA approved, they could cause species extinction.
> They do not cause the immune system to identify the covid virus, but only a particular spike protein.
> That means they make our immune system attack anything with the same spike protein, like our own exosomes.
> And they will fail to cause the immune system to attack covid if its spike protein changes in any way.



Almost all Covid-19 patients in our hospitals are unvaccinated.

Not bad for what nutters like you describe as "fake vaccine".


----------



## krichton (Aug 22, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> So you're one of those illiterate commies. Or is it dementia like your dear leader? You might want to go back and read what I actually said, instead of trying to put words in my mouth.
> 
> BTW, it's not just medicare patients that get the increased reimbursements, but anyone who's care was based on medicare rates.
> 
> .





> *How about you attach a number to "likely higher". And give us a number of flu deaths that were listed a "presumed covid", you know the hospitals and doctors have a monetary motive for listing cases as covid and not the flu, right? I don't believe a damn thing that comes out of the CDC or WHO mouths.*



^^^^  The above quote was from you.   I don't need to put words in your mouth, the stupid comes straight out of you at absolutely no effort on my part.  I was simply calling you out for your stupidity.   Even the first idiot who started this conspiracy has completely backtracked on this claim, because even he knows it's stupid.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 22, 2021)

krichton said:


> Nope.  That is a cooked up conspiracy theory by the creative geniuses who brought us the wonderful comedies of,  "The Vaccines are meant to Depopulate Earth!" and " The Vaccines Magnetize Us" and "The Vaccines Contain 5G microchips!"
> 
> You do realize that there's covid cases all over the planet right?  Are all the hospitals in the world working with the cdc for profit?  Listen to yourself.  You sound like every other loon in a straight jacket.


Why are vaccinated getting hospitalized and wearing masks?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 22, 2021)

krichton said:


> ^^^^  The above quote was from you.   I don't need to put words in your mouth, the stupid comes straight out of you at absolutely no effort on my part.  I was simply calling you out for your stupidity.   Even the first idiot who started this conspiracy has completely backtracked on this claim, because even he knows it's stupid.


Which part of his quote are you referring to?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 22, 2021)

krichton said:


> That wasn't your claim.  Your claim was that hospitals were deliberately falsifying medical records and claiming patients have covid even when they don't and treating them as if they have covid.   This is easily one of the dumber conspiracy theories i've heard.  Are hospitals falsifying positive covid tests too?  Is everyone from doctors and nurses all in on the conspiracy?  We know the hospital gets extra funding for treating medicare covid patients but what do these ppl get?  Do all the doctors and nurses get something slipped under the table in order to go along with it all?  At what point did you stop thinking for yourself?



There have been many documented cases of death obviously not caused by Rona being recorded as Rona.  My personal favorite is the guy who died in a motorcycle crash WITH RONA…ruled a death FROM RONA.

communist logic


----------



## Lesh (Aug 22, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> My personal favorite is the guy who died in a motorcycle crash WITH RONA…ruled a death FROM RONA.


Which was corrected in like...five minutes...which is why we know about it


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 22, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> YES!
> As soon as the saliva dries up and no longer sticks the virus together and to the cloth, it floats up on the air, due to is microscopically small size and lack of weight.
> Air pressure through the cloth immediately makes it airborne.
> After the first 20 minute delay, then the mask does absolutely nothing at all, except for if the person is coughing or sneezing, in which case range is slightly reduced.  But in hallways for example, range is irrelevant.  People are going to walk exactly where others previously walked.  So reducing range does no good at all.



Any evidence for this?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 22, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Which was corrected in like...five minutes...which is why we know about it



Why was it lied about in the first place?









						Man who died in motorcycle crash counted as COVID-19 death in Florida: Report
					

A man who died in a motorcycle crash was counted as a COVID-19 death in Florida, according to a new report fromFOX 35 Orlando. According to the report, Orange County Health Officer Dr. Raul Pino was asked whether two coronavirus victims in their 20s had any underlying medical conditions that...




					cbs12.com


----------



## Lesh (Aug 22, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> Why was it lied about in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the fuck knows what happened but they fixed it in like five minutes


----------



## dudmuck (Aug 22, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> Why was it lied about in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						VERIFY: No, COVID-19 deaths are not being inflated by car crash deaths
					

Comment sections are flooded with claims that the U.S. is inflating COVID-19 death counts. The experts say that's not true -- and here's why.




					www.wusa9.com


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 22, 2021)

...yes.  Better than nothing.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 22, 2021)

frigidweirdo said:


> Any evidence for this?


Sure, fda says it so!


----------



## jc456 (Aug 22, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Who the fuck knows what happened but they fixed it in like five minutes


Five minutes!!!! Hahaha haha


----------



## krichton (Aug 22, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Why are vaccinated getting hospitalized and wearing masks?











						See the Data on Breakthrough Covid Hospitalizations and Deaths by State (Published 2021)
					

Coronavirus cases that send vaccinated people to the hospital or cause death have been relatively rare, a New York Times analysis of state data shows.



					www.nytimes.com
				




Tell me how many vaccinated are being hospitalized and dying, especially compared to unvaccinated


----------



## krichton (Aug 22, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> There have been many documented cases of death obviously not caused by Rona being recorded as Rona.  My personal favorite is the guy who died in a motorcycle crash WITH RONA…ruled a death FROM RONA.
> 
> communist logic


Many?  Ok, link to all the "many" cases of death attributed to covid, which was not. Go.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 22, 2021)

krichton said:


> ^^^^  The above quote was from you.   I don't need to put words in your mouth, the stupid comes straight out of you at absolutely no effort on my part.  I was simply calling you out for your stupidity.   Even the first idiot who started this conspiracy has completely backtracked on this claim, because even he knows it's stupid.




You have yet to point to anything I said that wasn't true.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 22, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> VERIFY: No, COVID-19 deaths are not being inflated by car crash deaths
> 
> 
> Comment sections are flooded with claims that the U.S. is inflating COVID-19 death counts. The experts say that's not true -- and here's why.
> ...




Now that's funny, the stupid fucking cartoonist has about as much education on weapons as most of you commies. LMAO

.


----------



## krichton (Aug 23, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> You have yet to point to anything I said that wasn't true.
> 
> .


I don't need to do anything.  It's your claim, the burden of proof is on the person making it.  If you say pigs can fly, then prove it!


----------



## DBA (Aug 23, 2021)

krichton said:


> Many?  Ok, link to all the "many" cases of death attributed to covid, which was not. Go.



This is like the mantra of the left requiring the right to show millions of cases of voter fraud to prove their case.  Imagine a judge or jury requiring that thousands of marked dollars must be recovered from a suspected bank robber to prove his guilt despite the fact that he was in position of 5 marked bills, was seen running from the scene and was ID’ed by all the bank employers. 

 If any deaths were being incorrectly contributed to COVID, which they clearly were, coupled with the fact that hospitals were being reimbursed by the feds for COVID patients a reasonable assumption can be made that there were more than just a couple. Given the stark decrease in deaths OTHER than COVID coupled with stories like this, common sense should prevail.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 23, 2021)

DBA said:


> This is like the mantra of the left requiring the right to show millions of cases of voter fraud to prove their case.  Imagine a judge or jury requiring that thousands of marked dollars must be recovered from a suspected bank robber to prove his guilt despite the fact that he was in position of 5 marked bills, was seen running from the scene and was ID’ed by all the bank employers.
> 
> If any deaths were being incorrectly contributed to COVID, which they clearly were, coupled with the fact that hospitals were being reimbursed by the feds for COVID patients a reasonable assumption can be made that there were more than just a couple. Given the stark decrease in deaths OTHER than COVID coupled with stories like this, common sense should prevail.


In other words...you CAN'T document your bullshit claims


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...



Yes they are effective if used properly. They are not 100%. But if you're going into the food store to pick up some items yes a mask will help prevent transmission. However, if you're hanging out indoors for an extended period of time in one spot with no circulation and in a crowd no it won't be very helpful.

An example of it not working is the douchebag I witnessed take his mask off indoors because he didn't want to sneeze into his mask. Sneezing and coughing is exactly what the mask is for. It's so you don't project your germs across the room.

Another example of it not working is these douchebag school board members that want kids to mask all day but will allow them to take it off in a packed cafeteria to eat. Not to mention wearing a mask 6 hours a day in a room full of 30 kids is pretty ineffective anyway.

It really comes down to common sense. The mask will help if I'm walking through a store to shop. But it helps if someone else isn't coughing and sneezing at me without a mask or without covering up (that's just common courtesy anyway). The mask will be useless for kids in school all day, not to mention detrimental. They really needed to extend the hybrid option.

So yes, I mask when picking up carry out or grocery shopping. I do not mask outdoors. If I do eat out I request outdoor seating. I do think making people mask on a 5 hour plane flight is ridiculous because at that point your already exposed with or without the mask. Just common sense really.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 23, 2021)

krichton said:


> See the Data on Breakthrough Covid Hospitalizations and Deaths by State (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Coronavirus cases that send vaccinated people to the hospital or cause death have been relatively rare, a New York Times analysis of state data shows.
> ...


why does that matter?  why are people with vaccines being hospitalized? you can't cause you know the vaccine is shit.  shit, shit, shit.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 23, 2021)

Fang said:


> Yes they are effective if used properly. They are not 100%. But if you're going into the food store to pick up some items yes a mask will help prevent transmission. However, if you're hanging out indoors for an extended period of time in one spot with no circulation and in a crowd no it won't be very helpful.
> 
> An example of it not working is the douchebag I witnessed take his mask off indoors because he didn't want to sneeze into his mask. Sneezing and coughing is exactly what the mask is for. It's so you don't project your germs across the room.
> 
> ...


why does the fda post they don't stop viruses?  you should read my links I posted in here.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 23, 2021)

krichton said:


> Many?  Ok, link to all the "many" cases of death attributed to covid, which was not. Go.


oh for fk sake, are you really that fking lazy?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 23, 2021)

Lesh said:


> In other words...you CAN'T document your bullshit claims


are you as lazy as the other demofk?


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 23, 2021)

krichton said:


> I don't need to do anything.  It's your claim, the burden of proof is on the person making it.  If you say pigs can fly, then prove it!




I provided a link you commie freak. Run along, you're a waste of oxygen.

.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 23, 2021)

DukeU said:


> Ok, simple........... No mask and no vaccination, and no problems.


Working well in Alabama, Texas, and Florida.


----------



## DukeU (Aug 23, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Working well in Alabama, Texas, and Florida.


And New York.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 23, 2021)

Florida infections...over 20,000 per day. Deaths over 100

NY...just over 4,000. Deaths in the low teens. Similar populations

You really wanna go there?


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 23, 2021)

DukeU said:


> And New York.
> 
> 
> View attachment 529958



Damn Duke, you sure seem to like those eggs landing right on your face:

*1. *NY has higher vaccination rates while our infections and deaths are a small % of Florida's.

*2.* Concert entry *requires proof of vaccination*.


----------



## DukeU (Aug 23, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Damn Duke, you sure seem to like those eggs landing right on your face:
> 
> *1. *NY has higher vaccination rates while our infections and deaths are a small % of Florida's.
> 
> *2.* Concert entry *requires proof of vaccination*.



Not paying attention eh?


Vaccinated People Are Spreading the Covid-19 Delta Variant​
CDC: Data Shows Vaccinated People Can Spread The Delta ...​


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 23, 2021)

DukeU said:


> Not paying attention eh?
> 
> 
> Vaccinated People Are Spreading the Covid-19 Delta Variant​
> CDC: Data Shows Vaccinated People Can Spread The Delta ...​


No Duke it's you who is not paying attention if you think you can lump NY with whats now going on in Florida.

Completely clueless.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 23, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Florida infections...over 20,000 per day. Deaths over 100
> 
> NY...just over 4,000. Deaths in the low teens. Similar populations
> 
> You really wanna go there?


As noted


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 23, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...



For all the godbotherers who suggest they don't need protection because God will protect them, I remind them of Pascalls wager,  why take the chance.


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 23, 2021)

Lesh said:


> As noted


It got worse - for past two weeks Florida has been averagaing 200 Covid deaths a day.


----------



## DukeU (Aug 23, 2021)

antontoo said:


> No Duke it's you who is not paying attention if you think you can lump NY with whats now going on in Florida.
> 
> Completely clueless.


LOL

Have you been to Florida or are you just spewing what your masters tell you? I have family members who live there. Have also been to Florida recently, didn't see anything different than what's going on in the rest of the country.

But you go right ahead with your lies.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 23, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Working well in Alabama, Texas, and Florida.


It is. You know nothing. Are you there?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 23, 2021)

antontoo said:


> It got worse - for past two weeks Florida has been averagaing 200 Covid deaths a day.


Bullshit you don’t have any personal info


----------



## skye (Aug 23, 2021)

this...


----------



## krichton (Aug 23, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> I provided a link you commie freak. Run along, you're a waste of oxygen.
> 
> .



Here's an excerpt from your own link   Funny how it completely contradicts your conspiracy theory claim that hospitals are making out like bandits by claiming flu cases as covid so they make extra money from the government.  



> *The higher Medicare rate stirred controversy in April after Republican Sen. Scott Jensen, a Minnesota doctor, speculated on Fox News that the additional money might inspire hospital administrators to make it look like routine pneumonia cases were COVID-19 cases.
> 
> Months later, though, the higher payouts don’t appear to have been a windfall for hospitals.
> 
> ...



This is what being a nutter conspiracy theorist gets you.  It makes you dumber.


----------



## krichton (Aug 23, 2021)

skye said:


> this...
> 
> 
> View attachment 530010



Now i know where you go for your facts and information, memes posted on facebook.


----------



## skye (Aug 23, 2021)

krichton said:


> Now i know where you go for your facts and information, memes posted on facebook.



you don't know shit.


----------



## krichton (Aug 23, 2021)

jc456 said:


> oh for fk sake, are you really that fking lazy?



I'll tell you what i told the other nutter I was debating.  If it's your loony claim then you have to prove it.   That's just basic logic.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 23, 2021)

krichton said:


> I'll tell you what i told the other nutter I was debating.  If it's your loony claim then you have to prove it.   That's just basic logic.


So you are lazy


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 23, 2021)

krichton said:


> Here's an excerpt from your own link   Funny how it completely contradicts your conspiracy theory claim that hospitals are making out like bandits by claiming flu cases as covid so they make extra money from the government.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what being a nutter conspiracy theorist gets you.  It makes you dumber.




Perhaps you can get a 5th grader to explain what a monetary motive is and how you just proved it exists using information I provided to you. LMAO

.


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2021)

jc456 said:


> why does the fda post they don't stop viruses?  you should read my links I posted in here.



Because they aren't 100%. But they do reduce the risk if used properly as I pointed out.


----------



## krichton (Aug 24, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> Perhaps you can get a 5th grader to explain what a monetary motive is and how you just proved it exists using information I provided to you. LMAO
> 
> .


Perhaps you can get a 3rd grader to explain to you that a monetary motive doesn't actually exist when there's no way for you to make money off of it.   Thanks for providing the link proving that and contradicting your claim btw.


----------



## krichton (Aug 24, 2021)

jc456 said:


> So you are lazy



No, you are simply too dumb to understand the logical fallacy of attempting to get others to prove your own loony claims, which no one else with any kind of intelligence believes in but you.


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2021)

Masks are placebos.

pla·ce·bo
/pləˈsēbō/

_noun_
noun: *placebo*; plural noun: *placebos*

a harmless pill, medicine, or procedure prescribed more for the psychological benefit to the patient than for any physiological effect.
"his Aunt Beatrice had been kept alive on sympathy and placebos for thirty years"
a substance that has no therapeutic effect, used as a control in testing new drugs.
a measure designed merely to calm or please someone.
"pacified by the placebos of the previous year, they claimed a moral victory"


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 24, 2021)

Masks DO NOT WORK.....and Democrat communists PROVE every day they KNOW masks do not work.

Its all over their actions.  If masks worked and mandates should be nationwide.....WHY THE FUCK ARE THE RULING COMMUIST ELITES NOT WEARING MASKS?


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 24, 2021)

Masks must work better than Nothing especially when there are not enough morals to go around on the right-wing to depend on any miracles.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 24, 2021)

krichton said:


> I'll tell you what i told the other nutter I was debating.  If it's your loony claim then you have to prove it.   That's just basic logic.


Why don’t you abide by your own rules then?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 24, 2021)

Fang said:


> Because they aren't 100%. But they do reduce the risk if used properly as I pointed out.


No they don’t


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 24, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Masks must work better than Nothing especially when there are not enough morals to go around on the right-wing to depend on any miracles.



Why are the ruling elite in blue states not wearing masks?


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 24, 2021)

Fang said:


> Because they aren't 100%. But they do reduce the risk if used properly as I pointed out.



True, but no one uses them properly.
For example, once masks have been worn over a half hour, they start to dry out and release any virus they might have filtered out as a saliva droplet.
I also have never seen anyone sneeze into a mask, and they all pull it down.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 24, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Masks must work better than Nothing especially when there are not enough morals to go around on the right-wing to depend on any miracles.



Better than nothing is not nearly as good or effective as a real strategy that works quickly, such as either full quarantine, or the opposite, where you do deliberate variolation of volunteers least likely to die.
Flattening the curve is the worst possible strategy because it keeps the epidemic going forever, killing the largest number of people.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 24, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> True, but no one uses them properly.
> For example, once masks have been worn over a half hour, they start to dry out and release any virus they might have filtered out as a saliva droplet.
> I also have never seen anyone sneeze into a mask, and they all pull it down.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 24, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Tell you what...the next time you or anyone you love has surgery...insist nobody wears a mask.  Ok?
> 
> Are they 100% effective? No.  You do a better job of protecting yourself with proper PPE than you do without.


*The purpose of a mask in surgery is to prevent infection from the surgeon opening up someone's body.  Otherwise for all intents and purposes they do absolutely nothing but filter out a little dust.  Masks are useless against a virus.*


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 24, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Better than nothing is not nearly as good or effective as a real strategy that works quickly, such as either full quarantine, or the opposite, where you do deliberate variolation of volunteers least likely to die.
> Flattening the curve is the worst possible strategy because it keeps the epidemic going forever, killing the largest number of people.


How many of the unvaccinated are wearing masks?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 24, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> How many of the unvaccinated are wearing masks?


Not me, they don’t do anything against a virus


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 24, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Not me, they don’t do anything against a virus


So what.  Are you unvaccinated as well?


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> True, but no one uses them properly.
> For example, once masks have been worn over a half hour, they start to dry out and release any virus they might have filtered out as a saliva droplet.
> I also have never seen anyone sneeze into a mask, and they all pull it down.



Oh tell me about. I’ve witnessed several people defeat the purpose of the mask by removing it just before they sneeze. Your right about the amount of time also which is why making kids mask 6 hours in school is just ridiculous. They can take it off at lunch anyway. It’s just common sense that seems to have eluded most people in a position of power.

So in regards to the OP the masks do work if used properly in the right setting, but as you pointed out masks are not used properly.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 24, 2021)

Fang said:


> Oh tell me about. I’ve witnessed several people defeat the purpose of the mask by removing it just before they sneeze. Your right about the amount of time also which is why making kids mask 6 hours in school is just ridiculous. They can take it off at lunch anyway. It’s just common sense that seems to have eluded most people in a position of power.
> 
> So in regards to the OP the masks do work if used properly in the right setting, but as you pointed out masks are not used properly.


Because some people don't use masks properly doesn't mean they shouldn't be used.

That's like saying there should be no seatbelt laws because you saw someone wearing his improperly


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 24, 2021)

DukeU said:


> And New York.
> 
> 
> View attachment 529958


Yeah!
look at all those vaccinated mask wearing people.


----------



## DukeU (Aug 24, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Yeah!
> look at all those vaccinated mask wearing people.


...............Spreading the virus.


CDC: Data Shows Vaccinated People Can Spread The Delta ...​

Oh, and..................."most did not wear masks once they entered, however"


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 24, 2021)

jc456 said:


> It is. You know nothing. Are you there?


Sorry, no room at the ICU.
I always check that before taking a trip to Stupidsburg.


----------



## Circe (Aug 24, 2021)

The Original Tree said:


> *The purpose of a mask in surgery is to prevent infection from the surgeon opening up someone's body.  Otherwise for all intents and purposes they do absolutely nothing but filter out a little dust.  Masks are useless against a virus.*


They are for protection against bacteria in surgery; bacteria are a thousand times larger than viruses. When masks were started up in hospitals, viruses had not been discovered; too small to see even in microscopes.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 24, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> How many of the unvaccinated are wearing masks?



The smallest death toll with such a non-lethal epidemic, is if all those most likely to survive, simply deliberately get infected in order to acquire immunity, in order to protect the vulnerable.  
The ONLY time masks are ever a good idea is if the epidemic is so lethal that full quarantine should be used instead.


----------



## Circe (Aug 24, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> The smallest death toll with such a non-lethal epidemic, is if all those most likely to survive, simply deliberately get infected in order to acquire immunity, in order to protect the vulnerable.
> The ONLY time masks are ever a good idea is if the epidemic is so lethal that full quarantine should be used instead.


Smallpox? But that was a virus too, and masks definitely don't work against smallpox. They made it extinct with vaccination and quarantines, right. The lethality was way too high to try for population immunity with that one, or plague, or Ebola ---- within the lifetimes of many of us we did use population immunity for most of the so-called "childhood" (endemic) viral diseases. Had to: no alternative.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 25, 2021)

The Original Tree said:


> *The purpose of a mask in surgery is to prevent infection from the surgeon opening up someone's body.  *


Proof that masks work.  Thanks.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 25, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> So what.  Are you unvaccinated as well?


why would I do that when my immune system has protected me for seventeen months?  That seems ridiculous.  And the effectivity percentage of a vaccine has dropped to 60% effective.  wow.  Look at all you sucka's


----------



## jc456 (Aug 25, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Proof that masks work.  Thanks.


the patients don't have viruses when they  have surgery.  you're still confused at bacteria vs virus.  you should be ashamed of yourself.

And you call yourself educated.  ha


----------



## jc456 (Aug 25, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Sorry, no room at the ICU.
> I always check that before taking a trip to Stupidsburg.


you should leave stupidsburg then.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 25, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Yeah!
> look at all those vaccinated mask wearing people.


they're really stupid.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 25, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Proof that masks work.  Thanks.



No, the concern from surgical infection is bacteria, not viral.
You could spray covid all over an open operation incision, and the patient would not get covid.
Covid can not survive in blood.
The ph of 7.4 is too high, and kills covid on contact.

Masks only work until the saliva starts to evaporate, after about 20 minutes.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 25, 2021)

jc456 said:


> why would I do that when my immune system has protected me for seventeen months?  That seems ridiculous.  And the effectivity percentage of a vaccine has dropped to 60% effective.  wow.  Look at all you sucka's


It is still mostly the unvaccinated in hospitals.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 25, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> It is still mostly the unvaccinated in hospitals.


nope, not today.  you can't post numbers to say differently.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 25, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> No, the concern from surgical infection is bacteria, not viral.
> You could spray covid all over an open operation incision, and the patient would not get covid.
> Covid can not survive in blood.
> The ph of 7.4 is too high, and kills covid on contact.
> ...


and people touch them and plant the virus all over the place, it is the worst spreader of the virus. That's why counts didn't stop increasing after mandating them.  To fail over and over like governors continue to do is insanity.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 25, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> It is still mostly the unvaccinated in hospitals.



And such a small % is in the hospital that it really does not reflect on our reality.
If I got covid, the last thing I would do is go to a hospital.
It is almost like a death sentence, since hospitals are treating it like pneumonia, and it isn't at all like pneumonia.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## danielpalos (Aug 25, 2021)

jc456 said:


> nope, not today.  you can't post numbers to say differently.


Being unvaccinated is worse than being vaccinated.  Your odds are worse being unvaxxed.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 25, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> And such a small % is in the hospital that it really does not reflect on our reality.
> If I got covid, the last thing I would do is go to a hospital.
> It is almost like a death sentence, since hospitals are treating it like pneumonia, and it isn't at all like pneumonia.


Is that why some hospitals are running out of capacity?


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 25, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Being unvaccinated is worse than being vaccinated.  Your odds are worse being unvaxxed.



You can't say that for sure because we do not know what the long range effects are going to be yet, just like with Thalidomide.
The covid virus harms  no one, so all the harm is really autoimmune, by our own immune system over reacting.
The vaccines can easily greatly increase that in the future.


----------



## Rigby5 (Aug 25, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Is that why some hospitals are running out of capacity?



All hospitals always try to run at maximum capacity.
But covid only requires hospitalization if you are experiencing an autoimmune response making it difficult to breath.
And then you have to be in the ICU only.
So then there is no way that covid could possibly ever cause a hospital to over flow.
And besides, FEMA has hundreds of mobile emergency ICU facilities that have not once yet been called for.
Very few people under 70 are even being hospitalized at all.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 25, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Is that why some hospitals are running out of capacity?



Which hospitals?


----------



## ChemEngineer (Aug 25, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> N95's can reduce exposure.
> 
> Do not buy into the HYPE ...
> 
> On either side ...


My dentist was wearing a KN95 mask and asked me the diameter of the Covid virus.  
I replied "0.1 micron."
He said "This mask only filters down to 2 microns." (20 times the size of a virus)

SO NO, it does nothing.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Aug 25, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> There are the vulnerable  ....
> 
> This SHIT is real ......
> 
> ...



YOU are invenerable.

(He obviously meant to say "vulnerable" but frightened sheep are easily confused.)
(venerable
[ˈven(ə)rəb(ə)l]

ADJECTIVE

accorded a great deal of respect, especially because of age, wisdom, or character.)


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Which hospitals?


Mostly in red States.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 25, 2021)

DukeU said:


> ...............Spreading the virus.
> 
> 
> CDC: Data Shows Vaccinated People Can Spread The Delta ...​
> ...


Spreading as little as possible as opposed to your plan



Alabama positivity 20.3%
NY Positivity rate 4.1%
Now look at all THOSE masks.

But why the delta?  20% v 4%
My goodness, there must be a cause.
But, as always, here to save the day is YOUR Dado with a theory.
We know the GOP is populated primarily by Tiny Minded "conservatives"
Now having a tiny mind inside a human sized skull results in a cavernous cranial cavity.
The virus seeks out this cavity in which to hide while it takes over.
So, Alabama and other Red states have far more covid infections because
there's is just so much room inside those Tiny Tiny Minds.


----------



## DukeU (Aug 25, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> But why the delta? 20% v 4%
> My goodness, there must be a cause.
> *But, as always, here to save the day is YOUR Dado with a theory.*
> We know the GOP is populated primarily by Tiny Minded "conservatives"
> ...



The failed theories surrounding covid are piling up.

Vaccinated People Are Spreading the Covid-19 Delta Variant​
Disease Expert Tells CNN: Most Masks Don't Really Work ...​


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 25, 2021)

jc456 said:


> you should leave stupidsburg then.


Obviously, reading's a problem for you.

Expected but still...


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 25, 2021)

jc456 said:


> they're really stupid.


4% vs 21%
That's the positivity rate.

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jc456 (Aug 25, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Being unvaccinated is worse than being vaccinated.  Your odds are worse being unvaxxed.


Based on what?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 25, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Obviously, reading's a problem for you.
> 
> Expected but still...


Well, you are in your stupidburg


----------



## jc456 (Aug 25, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> 4% vs 21%
> That's the positivity rate.
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHA


Why is there 4%? Ahaha

why is your vaccine failing?

And why are they spreading to unvaccinated?


----------



## ChemEngineer (Aug 25, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Based on what?


Danielpalos and his Leftist Comrades prefer fear and virtue posturing to medical science.
How many links have they been shown that the vaccines are KILLING THOUSANDS and NOT PREVENTING COVID and still they insist their nonsense posture.  That is why I have him on ignore and suggest you do likewise.  * Brandolini's Law.*


----------



## Lesh (Aug 25, 2021)

DukeU said:


> The failed theories surrounding covid are piling up.
> 
> Vaccinated People Are Spreading the Covid-19 Delta Variant​
> Disease Expert Tells CNN: Most Masks Don't Really Work ...​


Here's what he actually said

At the outset, I want to make several points crystal clear:


I support the wearing of cloth face coverings (masks) by the general public.
Stop citing CIDRAP and me as grounds to not wear masks, whether mandated or not.
Don't, however, use the wearing of cloth face coverings as an excuse to decrease other crucial, likely more effective, protective steps, like physical distancing
Also, don't use poorly conducted studies to support a contention that wearing cloth face coverings will drive the pandemic into the ground. But even if they reduce infection risk somewhat, wearing them can be important.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## jc456 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I support the wearing of cloth face coverings (masks) by the general public.


if one isn't infected what does this do?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 26, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> View attachment 530821





jc456 said:


> Hey all you fking mask lovers….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Aug 26, 2021)

Also, 








						Masks Don’t Stop Viruses – The Proof
					

Here is the ABC report on it from Good Morning America. Notice the Doctor at the end states the fact the a Vir...




					wsau.com
				




Disposable medical masks (also known as surgical masks) are loose-fitting devices that were designed to be worn by medical personnel to protect accidental contamination of patient wounds, and to protect the wearer against splashes or sprays of bodily fluids (_36_). There is limited evidence for their effectiveness in preventing influenza virus transmission either when worn by the infected person for source control or when worn by uninfected persons to reduce exposure. Our systematic review found no significant effect of face masks on transmission of laboratory-confirmed influenza.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 26, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...



get this shirt pronto


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 26, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Well, you are in your stupidburg


Not mine.
Your god of gods'...DuhDumbAss.
Fall on your knees before him!
King of the mandate.
Fall on your knees
Most likely because you're dying from covid.

I hear DuhDumbAss is banning masks for Halloween.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 26, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Why is there 4%? Ahaha
> 
> why is your vaccine failing?
> 
> And why are they spreading to unvaccinated?


BECAUSE FOOL
Even in NY morons like you refuse the vaccine.

Gawod you are stupid!


----------



## dudmuck (Aug 27, 2021)

ChemEngineer said:


> Danielpalos and his Leftist Comrades prefer fear and virtue posturing to medical science.
> How many links have they been shown that the vaccines are KILLING THOUSANDS and NOT PREVENTING COVID and still they insist their nonsense posture.  That is why I have him on ignore and suggest you do likewise.  * Brandolini's Law.*


the vaccines killing thousands doesnt pass a fact check.  Additionally, the vaccines have been shown to reduce infection chance by five times, and 29x reduction in hospitalization chance.
And on the subject of masks, there is the death of this anti masker, which is another case in point for masks.  Brandolini wasnt able to save that guy.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> BECAUSE FOOL
> Even in NY morons like you refuse the vaccine.
> 
> Gawod you are stupid!


oh fk no, you don't get to blame unvaccinated for the vaccinate spreading wuhan.  Nope,  they were vaccinated, they have magic fking juice, they ought to be fking exempt from any exposure.  To say otherwise devalues the vaccine.  Are you suggesting the vaccine's are shit?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> the vaccines killing thousands doesnt pass a fact check.  Additionally, the vaccines have been shown to reduce infection chance by five times, and 29x reduction in hospitalization chance.
> And on the subject of masks, there is the death of this anti masker, which is another case in point for masks.  Brandolini wasnt able to save that guy.


prove it.


----------



## budboomer (Aug 27, 2021)

You can answer this question with another question.
If masks work, why don't they work?


----------



## dudmuck (Aug 27, 2021)

jc456 said:


> prove it.


it was already proved, but apparently you cant read the links i provided, so here again









						Fact Check-VAERS data does not prove over 2,000 deaths due to COVID-19 vaccines in July 2021
					

Reports stemming from a false news video that the U.S. Vaccine Adverse Event System (VAERS) reporting system recorded a sharp increase in deaths due to COVID-19 vaccinations in July 2021 are untrue. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) representatives confirmed...




					www.reuters.com
				












						Unvaccinated people over 29 times more likely to be hospitalized with Covid, CDC report finds
					

The study of over 40,000 Covid-19 cases in Los Angeles County also found that unvaccinated people were nearly five times more likely to be infected.




					www.nbcnews.com
				












						Texas Anti-Mask 'Freedom Rally' Organizer Fighting For His Life With COVID-19
					

His pregnant wife said this week that the hospital was "out of options" for her husband.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## boedicca (Aug 27, 2021)

No.

Any other questions?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> it was already proved, but apparently you cant read the links i provided, so here again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's not proof.  Reuters is your proof?  hahahahahahahaahahahaha.  The CDC says so.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 27, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> it was already proved, but apparently you cant read the links i provided, so here again
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						How Many Have Died From COVID Vaccines?
					

Each year, more than 165 million Americans get the flu shot. There were 85 reported deaths following influenza vaccination in 2017; 119 deaths in 2018; and 203 deaths in 2019Between mid-December 20…




					undercurrents723949620.wordpress.com
				




How Many Have Died From COVID Vaccines?​_Between mid-December 2020, when the first COVID-19 shots were rolled out, and April 23, 2021, at which point between 95 million and 100 million Americans had received their COVID-19 shots, there were 3,544 reported deaths following COVID vaccination.2,
9 The Defender April 30, 2021_









						‘We Made a Big Mistake’ — COVID Vaccine Spike Protein Travels From Injection Site, Can Cause Organ Damage
					

Research obtained by a group of scientists shows the COVID vaccine spike protein can travel from the injection site and accumulate in organs and tissues including the spleen, bone marrow, the liver, adrenal glands and in “quite high concentrations” in the ovaries.




					childrenshealthdefense.org
				




_Research obtained by a group of scientists shows the COVID vaccine spike protein can travel from the injection site and accumulate in organs and tissues including the spleen, bone marrow, the liver, adrenal glands and in “quite high concentrations” in the ovaries._


----------



## dudmuck (Aug 27, 2021)

jc456 said:


> that's not proof.  Reuters is your proof?  hahahahahahahaahahahaha.  The CDC says so.


no need to depend on reuters, its the cdc itself:

_As stated here by the CDC, “Reports of death to VAERS following vaccination do not necessarily mean the vaccine caused the death.”_

also as pointed out by doctor Dana Mazo, the importance of distinguishing between association and causation when looking at post-vaccine death records.

_“The idea is that we are vaccinating millions of people,” Mazo said, “and, unfortunately, when you look at 96 million people, some of them might die, and they would have died if they hadn’t been vaccinated.”_


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 27, 2021)

Surgeons have been wearing masks for over 100 years now, what is that?


----------



## ChemEngineer (Aug 27, 2021)

One of the more sophisticated masks is the KN95.  It filters down to 2 microns.
The Covid virus is 0.1 micron and goes through every mask like a chain link fence.

Netherlands did a study and confirmed that there is NO DIFFERENCE in infection rates
whether people wear masks or not.

Covid is NOT a fatal disease.  It is readily cured for most people with Ivermectin.

Panic and fear are widespread among the Left, who love to be afraid. First it was Global Warming which they changed to "Climate Change."   

Then it was "Orange Man."  Now it's Covid.  Panic, fear and ignorance are a terrible combination but Leftists adore them.









						Covid Panic is Overblown
					






					CovidFacts.blogspot.com


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 27, 2021)

Shareprofit said:


> Surgeons have been wearing masks for over 100 years now, what is that?


In a specific setting, with specific training on how to properly use said mask, frequently changing that mask and in a 100 percent controlled environment.

Not one single element that is present when telling the public to use a mask in relation to COVID.

Further, the effectiveness of masks themselves is not relevant to the efficacy of having the public at large do so or mandates that they do so.  I see, quite literally, nothing establishing that masking has any efficacy whatsoever.  To come up with a mountain of evidence should be a walk in the park - the entire 330 million Americans are conducting it at this very moment and yet none of the data even suggests that masks for the public have any efficacy.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 27, 2021)

I have posted ON THIS THREAD. Studies that show that even cloth masks protect the wearer.

That better masks protect more completely.

That they protect OTHERS very well

Do I need to post it again?


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 27, 2021)

FA_Q2 said:


> In a specific setting, with specific training on how to properly use said mask, frequently changing that mask and in a 100 percent controlled environment.
> 
> Not one single element that is present when telling the public to use a mask in relation to COVID.
> 
> Further, the effectiveness of masks themselves is not relevant to the efficacy of having the public at large do so or mandates that they do so.  I see, quite literally, nothing establishing that masking has any efficacy whatsoever.  To come up with a mountain of evidence should be a walk in the park - the entire 330 million Americans are conducting it at this very moment and yet none of the data even suggests that masks for the public have any efficacy.


Wearing a mask doesn't reduce my freedom why would anyone think being sensible does. BTW masks do prevent spreading and receiving water droplets so yes they are very effective in preventing the spread of covid.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Aug 27, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...




I don't care what your shitty city journal dot org says.









						Should Masking Last Beyond The Pandemic? Flu And Colds Are Down, Spurring A Debate
					

Hospitalizations are down 62% for childhood respiratory illnesses, a study shows. Masking and physical distancing are keeping a variety of viruses in check, but will these behaviors last?




					www.npr.org
				












						Why the Flu Season Almost Disappeared This Year
					

Flu season has been mild this year, thanks to the measures used to contain COVID-19, such as mask wearing, physical distancing, and school closures.




					www.healthline.com
				




All you're doing, dickhead, is making the virus spread, idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 27, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> I don't care what your shitty city journal dot org says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have adult wear masks but why kids? Why outside? Doesn't follow the science.


----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Blaine Sweeter (Aug 27, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> have adult wear masks but why kids? Why outside? Doesn't follow the science.



Sharp rise in cases amongst kids and teens because of the Delta variant.









						Nearly 94,000 Kids Got COVID-19 Last Week. They Were 15% Of All New Cases
					

Cases among children have been steadily growing, but the numbers appear to show that severe illness, hospitalization and death are rare in children infected with the coronavirus.




					www.npr.org


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 27, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Sharp rise in cases amongst kids and teens because of the Delta variant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why outside? Are they rising outside?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 27, 2021)

Blaine Sweeter said:


> Sharp rise in cases amongst kids and teens because of the Delta variant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From your own link:

*But the numbers appear to show that severe illness, hospitalization and death are rare in children infected with the coronavirus.


"I'm not seeing any patterns that suggest the virus is more virulent or more serious or more severe in children than it was before this variant appeared," Maldonado added.*


The cure cannot be worse than the disease


----------



## Lesh (Aug 27, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why outside? Are they rising outside?


Outside of WHAt? 
WTF are you babbling about now?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 27, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Outside of WHAt?
> WTF are you babbling about now?


Why do kids need to wear masks outside?

Keep up, Jew hater.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 27, 2021)

jc456 said:


> oh fk no, you don't get to blame unvaccinated for the vaccinate spreading wuhan.  Nope,  they were vaccinated, they have magic fking juice, they ought to be fking exempt from any exposure.  To say otherwise devalues the vaccine.  Are you suggesting the vaccine's are shit?


Got reading?

And you lie.
Since last year we've know the best vaccine protection is about 94% with most in the 70-80%


----------



## Lesh (Aug 27, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why do kids need to wear masks outside?
> 
> Keep up, Jew hater.


I don’t hate Jews. Just you


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 27, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I don’t hate Jews. Just you


You hate someone on a message board? LOL

So easily triggered


----------



## Lesh (Aug 27, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You hate someone on a message board? LOL
> 
> So easily triggered


Oh well. You earned it


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 27, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Oh well. You earned it


I consider it a badge of honor when dealing with trash like you. Thank you.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 27, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I have posted ON THIS THREAD. Studies that show that even cloth masks protect the wearer.
> 
> That better masks protect more completely.
> 
> ...


A post number is nice.  I have not read all 30 pages of the thread.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I have posted ON THIS THREAD. Studies that show that even cloth masks protect the wearer.
> 
> That better masks protect more completely.
> 
> ...


Why does the cdc and fda say you’re wrong? Thought you follow science? You trust them with a vaccine and say they are stupid with masks! Outstanding stupidity dude


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2021)

FA_Q2 said:


> A post number is nice.  I have not read all 30 pages of the thread.


She never posted it. Fda says she’s wrong


----------



## Lesh (Aug 28, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Why does the cdc and fda say you’re wrong? Thought you follow science? You trust them with a vaccine and say they are stupid with masks! Outstanding stupidity dude


They do not


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2021)

Lesh said:


> They do not


I posted it in here! Go read it.

more  evidence you don’t do science!


----------



## Lesh (Aug 28, 2021)

FA_Q2 said:


> A post number is nice. I have not read all 30 pages of the thread.


I'll do better than that









						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Lesh (Aug 28, 2021)

Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.


An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
In a study of 124 Beijing households with > 1 laboratory-confirmed case of SARS-CoV-2 infection, mask use by the index patient and family contacts before the index patient developed symptoms reduced secondary transmission within the households by 79%.37
A retrospective case-control study from Thailand documented that, among more than 1,000 persons interviewed as part of contact tracing investigations, those who reported having always worn a mask during high-risk exposures experienced a greater than 70% reduced risk of acquiring infection compared with persons who did not wear masks under these circumstances.38
A study of an outbreak aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt, an environment notable for congregate living quarters and close working environments, found that use of face coverings on-board was associated with a 70% reduced risk.39
Investigations involving infected passengers aboard flights longer than 10 hours strongly suggest that masking prevented in-flight transmissions, as demonstrated by the absence of infection developing in other passengers and crew in the 14 days following exposure.40,41


----------



## Lesh (Aug 28, 2021)

At least ten studies have confirmed the benefit of universal masking in community level analyses: in a unified hospital system,42 a  German city,43 two U.S. states,44, 45 a panel of 15 U.S. states and Washington, D.C.,46, 47 as well as both Canada48 and the U.S. 49-51 nationally. Each analysis demonstrated that, following directives from organizational and political leadership for universal masking, new infections fell significantly. Two of these studies46, 47 and an additional analysis of data from 200 countries that included the U.S.51 also demonstrated reductions in mortality. Another 10-site study showed reductions in hospitalization growth rates following mask mandate implementation 49. A separate series of cross-sectional surveys in the U.S. suggested that a 10% increase in self-reported mask wearing tripled the likelihood of stopping community transmission.53 An economic analysis using U.S. data found that, given these effects, increasing universal masking by 15% could prevent the need for lockdowns and reduce associated losses of up to $1 trillion or about 5% of gross domestic product.47

Two studies have been improperly characterized by some sources as showing that surgical or cloth masks offer no benefit. A community-based randomized control trial in Denmark during 2020 assessed whether the use of surgical masks reduced the SARS-CoV-2 infection rate among wearers (personal protection) by more than 50%. Findings were inconclusive,54 most likely because the actual reduction in infections was lower. The study was too small (i.e., enrolled about 0.1% of the population) to assess whether masks could decrease transmission from wearers to others (source control). A second study of 14 hospitals in Vietnam during 2015 found that cloth masks were inferior to surgical masks for protection against clinical upper respiratory illness or laboratory-confirmed viral infection.55 The study had a number of limitations including the lack of a true control (no mask) group for comparison, limited source control as hospitalized patients and staff were not masked, unblinded study arm assignments potentially biasing self-reporting of illness, and the washing and re-use of cloth masks by users introducing the risk of infection from self-washing. A follow up study in 2020 found that healthcare workers whose cloth masks were laundered by the hospital were protected equally as well as those that wore medical masks.56


----------



## Lesh (Aug 28, 2021)

Filtration for Wearer Protection​Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns. The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts, in some cases filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron .14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 28, 2021)

try it!


----------



## jc456 (Aug 28, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> try it!


Why? I like to breathe.

curious, does your underwear stop farts?


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 28, 2021)

i don't fart. i am God.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 28, 2021)

...yes, better than nothing.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I'll do better than that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the reference list:
1 and 2 are on asymptomatic transmission, not the efficacy of masking. 

3 is a study in a controlled environment that does nothing to address the efficacy of mask wearing as a public measure but rather direct reading of droplets in a laboratory setting.  It does not even involve actual breathing but spraying masks.


			https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/02786826.2020.1862409
		


4 - At least involves people but, again, in a laboratory setting and no investigation as to the efficacy of mandates or use as a public health measure.








						Low-cost measurement of face mask efficacy for filtering expelled droplets during speech - PubMed
					

Mandates for mask use in public during the recent coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic, worsened by global shortage of commercial supplies, have led to widespread use of homemade masks and mask alternatives. It is assumed that wearing such masks reduces the likelihood for an infected...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




5 - same as 3 - simulated coughs.  Yet again, nothing on efficacy of mandates or use as a public health measure.




__





						Visualizing the effectiveness of face masks in obstructing respiratory jets
					





					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




6 - Oh look, same as 3, controlled laboratory environment with nothing on efficacy of mandates or use as a public health measure.  They could not even be bothered to write up an abstract for this one.  Are we seeing a pattern yet?




__





						Face coverings and mask to minimise droplet dispersion and aerosolisation: a video case study | Thorax
					





					thorax.bmj.com
				




7 - Another one the same as 3.








						Testing the efficacy of homemade masks: would they protect in an influenza pandemic? - PubMed
					

Our findings suggest that a homemade mask should only be considered as a last resort to prevent droplet transmission from infected individuals, but it would be better than no protection.




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




8 - yet again, laboratory setting.  Nothing on efficacy of mandates or use as a public health measure.








						Respiratory virus shedding in exhaled breath and efficacy of face masks - PubMed
					

We identified seasonal human coronaviruses, influenza viruses and rhinoviruses in exhaled breath and coughs of children and adults with acute respiratory illness. Surgical face masks significantly reduced detection of influenza virus RNA in respiratory droplets and coronavirus RNA in aerosols...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




9 - You guessed it, another laboratory test that does not even investigate actual impacts.  This one uses a mannequin as well, not even testing a person.




__





						Face Coverings and Respiratory Tract Droplet Dispersion
					

Respiratory droplets are the primary transmission route for SARS-CoV-2. Evidence suggests that virus transmission can be reduced by face coverings, but robust evidence for how mask usage might affect safe distancing parameters is lacking. Accordingly, we investigate the effectiveness of surgical...




					www.medrxiv.org
				




10 - Another laboratory test.  On singing.  With a mask....  lol.


			https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/02786826.2020.1812502
		


I could continue but you get the picture.  The studies are all of the same cloth - controlled settings to measure droplets with no indication that such protection works in the real world.  Their efficacy in a laboratory setting is how you set up a hypothesis that mask wearing and mandates MIGHT help prevent the spread, not how you prove they do.

So...
your link is absolutely irrelevant to my statement which was, to make the point again, testing has been done in a controlled setting and there is no evidence that masks or mask mandates work as a public health measure.  More specifically, they do not work here.  This is, to be quite frank, asininely obvious to anyone that has bothered paying attention at all.  The actual real world outcomes have had virtually no bearing on mask wearing, mask mandates or lockdowns whatsoever.  Those locations that have gone above CDC guidelines have fared no better in general than those that utterly ignored them.  The reasons are blatantly obvious, the public does not wear a mask in the manner that these controlled studies are examining, Americans largely do not cooperate when they are told what to do and no one is actually using masks as they are intended ie. using them multiple times, changing them out constantly, ensuring they do not get damp, properly fitting them and, the most asinine of all and something we see CONTINUIOUSLY:






Wearing the god damn thing in a manner that is not covering where most of your breath comes out of.
I will state again, where is this 'mountain of evidence' that masks actually work.  Not that they may work.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I have posted ON THIS THREAD. Studies that show that even cloth masks protect the wearer.
> 
> That better masks protect more completely.
> 
> ...


Call the CDC and tell them you dispute their studies


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why do kids need to wear masks outside?
> 
> Keep up, Jew hater.


Be accurate. Azog hater


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Got reading?
> 
> And you lie.
> Since last year we've know the best vaccine protection is about 94% with most in the 70-80%


As opposed to 0% for unvaxxed


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Call the CDC and tell them you dispute their studies


....

So no then.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

FA_Q2 said:


> ....
> 
> So no then.


No what?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> No what?


On the response to that post.  Though you quoted yourself I assumed it was targeted at me (as the original seemed so as well.  If that is not the case then I was mistaken.  If it is the case then I was referring to my post above yours.


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 29, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Fuck off little boy ...
> 
> I am well fucking aware of what wearing the N95 is all about ....
> 
> ...


Good shot; wrong target. Read it again!!!

Greg


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

FA_Q2 said:


> ....
> 
> So no then.


I repeat...no what? Your cryptic response is useless


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I repeat...no what? Your cryptic response is useless


The question I posed to you.  The very last statement in my post regarding your CDC link and why it is not applicable to my point.


"I will state again, where is this 'mountain of evidence' that masks actually work. Not that they may work."


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.
> 
> 
> An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
> ...


You wanted real world studies. The CDC has done that

They also did lab experiments. 

None of course is good enough for you...because in truth...nothing would been good enough since you have you mind made up


----------



## FA_Q2 (Aug 29, 2021)

Lesh said:


> You wanted real world studies. The CDC has done that
> 
> They also did lab experiments.
> 
> None of course is good enough for you...because in truth...nothing would been good enough since you have you mind made up


So, back to my statement you seem to not be able to understand, no you do not have any evidence.  

I want studies OF THE REAL WORLD.  Because that is the standard.  Sorry that you cannot do a study in a controlled environment, with strict settings and boundaries and then extrapolate that to environments that do not match the study whatsoever and then claim they are facts.  That is not how studies or science works.  The links provided, the ones I went through one by one, all do one thing - establish that masks CAN be effective.  Now, when implemented in the real world it turns out that reality does not seem to agree with the laboratory for a whole host of reasons.    

Go on though, post a link with zero actual investigation of what it says and then run to an appeal to authority fallacy.  That is not an indication that I made up my mind or that nothing is sufficient to change my stance on the issue, it is an indication that YOU have made up your mind and are unwilling to even engage.  Just 'go call the CDC.'


Where are the damn studies that show it is effective IN THE REAL WORLD.  I can't find a single one that does not rely on a counter factual or that looks at extremely small slices of time rather than overall effectiveness.  They just are not there.

If the best you can do is demanding the CDC says so then I guess you are basing your position on rather specious grounds.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

FA_Q2 said:


> I want studies OF THE REAL WORLD.


You were presented with them. I'll repost them. You won't care


FA_Q2 said:


> Sorry that you cannot do a study in a controlled environment, with strict settings and boundaries and then extrapolate that to environments that do not match the study whatsoever and then claim they are facts.


WHAT?


FA_Q2 said:


> That is not how studies or science works.


Yea it is. But you got BOTH


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2021)

Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.


An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
In a study of 124 Beijing households with > 1 laboratory-confirmed case of SARS-CoV-2 infection, mask use by the index patient and family contacts before the index patient developed symptoms reduced secondary transmission within the households by 79%.37
A retrospective case-control study from Thailand documented that, among more than 1,000 persons interviewed as part of contact tracing investigations, those who reported having always worn a mask during high-risk exposures experienced a greater than 70% reduced risk of acquiring infection compared with persons who did not wear masks under these circumstances.38
A study of an outbreak aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt, an environment notable for congregate living quarters and close working environments, found that use of face coverings on-board was associated with a 70% reduced risk.39
Investigations involving infected passengers aboard flights longer than 10 hours strongly suggest that masking prevented in-flight transmissions, as demonstrated by the absence of infection developing in other passengers and crew in the 14 days following exposure.40,41
At least ten studies have confirmed the benefit of universal masking in community level analyses: in a unified hospital system,42 a  German city,43 two U.S. states,44, 45 a panel of 15 U.S. states and Washington, D.C.,46, 47 as well as both Canada48 and the U.S. 49-51 nationally. Each analysis demonstrated that, following directives from organizational and political leadership for universal masking, new infections fell significantly. Two of these studies46, 47 and an additional analysis of data from 200 countries that included the U.S.51 also demonstrated reductions in mortality. Another 10-site study showed reductions in hospitalization growth rates following mask mandate implementation 49. A separate series of cross-sectional surveys in the U.S. suggested that a 10% increase in self-reported mask wearing tripled the likelihood of stopping community transmission.53 An economic analysis using U.S. data found that, given these effects, increasing universal masking by 15% could prevent the need for lockdowns and reduce associated losses of up to $1 trillion or about 5% of gross domestic product.47


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 29, 2021)

gtopa1 said:


> Good shot; wrong target. Read it again!!!
> 
> Greg


See comment #30


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 29, 2021)

...yes, better than nothing as right-wingers seem to believe.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 29, 2021)

...border walls work even less.  Ignore the border walls.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 29, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> ...border walls work even less.  Ignore the border walls.


I think I would rather just ignore you and your dumbass comments.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 29, 2021)

basquebromance said:


> i don't fart. i am God.


God farts, so you aren’t


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 30, 2021)

Lesh said:


> As opposed to 0% for unvaxxed


Say it with me Brother...BUT THE HAVE THEIR FAITH!!!


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Say it with me Brother...BUT THE HAVE THEIR FAITH!!!


Look at the Jim joneser


----------



## Rumpboogie (Aug 31, 2021)

If you believe a mask that you can piss through will stop a virus, you are stupid beyond belief.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 31, 2021)

Better masks at lower cost!


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Say it with me Brother...BUT THE HAVE THEIR FAITH!!!


so, does your underwear keep in the smell from a fart?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Better masks at lower cost!


that still allow a smelly fart through.  OOPs.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 31, 2021)

jc456 said:


> that still allow a smelly fart through.  OOPs.


It is your fantasy.  I would prefer women trying to addict me to their crack instead.


----------



## Lesh (Aug 31, 2021)

Rancid said:


> If you believe a mask that you can piss through will stop a virus, you are stupid beyond belief.


If you’re pissing through it you are definitely wearing it wrong


----------



## Rumpboogie (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesh said:


> If you’re pissing through it you are definitely wearing it wrong


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 31, 2021)

*"Do Masks Work?"*

Only if you wear them!


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 31, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Look at the Jim joneser


I see you're still here.
Obviously you've lost your faith.
Got the vax.
Gave up the stupid.

Or not.

Personally I win either way.
You die, I win.
You stop eating Trump Turds for breakfast, I win.

Didya know
The vote gap in Georgia was smaller than the number of voters Trump killed off.
Texas was close, FL was close...Elections next year and on your side?
DeathSantis and Gaetz the Child Molester.

Gonna be a good year.


----------



## Dadoalex (Aug 31, 2021)

jc456 said:


> so, does your underwear keep in the smell from a fart?


I dunno...
Since you're used to sniffing Trump farts perhaps you know more than I?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> I dunno...
> Since you're used to sniffing Trump farts perhaps you know more than I?


Never near the man, that must have been you


----------



## jc456 (Aug 31, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> I see you're still here.
> Obviously you've lost your faith.
> Got the vax.
> Gave up the stupid.
> ...


You got jabbed and wear a mask you’re so scared!!!! BOO.

you Jim jonesing


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 2, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...


great find, great article, great thread


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 2, 2021)

Masks are causing staph infections in children.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Never near the man, that must have been you


Prove it!


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> You got jabbed and wear a mask you’re so scared!!!! BOO.
> 
> you Jim jonesing


Seems I had the courage to do what is right to protect my family, friends, neighbors.
Where's your nutsack?


----------



## HappyJoy (Sep 2, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Masks are causing staph infections in children.


No, they don't. Stop getting your medical advice from  Dr. facebook.









						Fact Check: NO Evidence That Face Masks Cause Staph Infections | Lead Stories
					

Do face masks worn to prevent the spread of the novel coronavirus cause staphylococcus, or staph infections? No, that's not...




					leadstories.com
				












						Wearing masks does not cause lung infections, loss of consciousness
					

CLAIM: Wearing a mask can cause staphylococcus, serious lung infections and loss of consciousness due to restricted airflow.  AP’S ASSESSMENT: Partly false. Masks do not restrict airflow or cause serious lung infections. Wearing a dirty mask with an open wound could lead to a staph infection but...




					apnews.com


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 2, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Ask those godbothering republicans who have died from covid, if given the chance would they defy the best advice available.
> 
> Why do you republicans invent these hideous scenarios purely to demonstrate your hatred if dtns, which is what this is.
> If trump had got off his lard arse when it hit, maybe we wouldn't be here.
> He was in complete control then and did nothing. Now you are pointing the finger at any cheap target you can. Go away.


Democrat open borders are letting in all the varients. The new strains resistant to the vaccine. Guess you better go hide under your bed and thank the Biden administration for making you less safe.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 2, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> No, they don't. Stop getting your medical advice from  Dr. facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Masks do NOT restrict airflow.  Uh huh 








						Oregon HS coach demands end to mask mandate after athlete collapses: 'We're talking about oxygen needs'
					

A high school track coach in Oregon is calling for an end to mandated mask-wearing during competition after one of his athletes collapsed from what he believes to be an "oxygen deficit."




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 2, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Masks do NOT restrict airflow.  Uh huh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on the mask and the type of activity. If you're walking, then a normal mask won't restrict airflow. The problem when you're breathing heavily can be that the mask ends up in your mouth, if you're not breathing heavily, it won't do that.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 2, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> Democrat open borders are letting in all the varients. The new strains resistant to the vaccine. Guess you better go hide under your bed and thank the Biden administration for making you less safe.



Maybe, one day, you'll figure out that both sides are doing you over.


----------



## HappyJoy (Sep 2, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Masks do NOT restrict airflow.  Uh huh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An athlete who ran the 4th fastest race in the country while wearing a mask. She then collapses at the finish line as though that never happens.

Less than compelling but the coach is only referring to outside sports. Also doesn't directly relate to staph infections which is what I was responding to, but whatever.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 2, 2021)

frigidweirdo said:


> Maybe, one day, you'll figure out that both sides are doing you over.


I have no illusions that Republicans actually do anything. They are weak and never push back.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 2, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> An athlete who ran the 4th fastest race in the country while wearing a mask. She then collapses at the finish line as though that never happens.
> 
> Less than compelling but the coach is only referring to outside sports. Also doesn't directly relate to staph infections which is what I was responding to, but whatever.


It is entirely a coincidence that so many children that wear masks all day get staph infections.


----------



## HappyJoy (Sep 2, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> It is entirely a coincidence that so many children that wear masks all day get staph infections.


How many?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 2, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Seems I had the courage to do what is right to protect my family, friends, neighbors.
> Where's your nutsack?


You did what you wanted, fk dude, me too and it chuffs your ass. Jim joneser


----------



## g5000 (Sep 2, 2021)

Missourian said:


> Surgical and cloth masks are like trying to use a tennis net as a coffee filter.
> 
> N95 and KN95 in conjunction with hand hygiene does the job... anything else is nothing but pissin' in the wind.


Actually surgical masks are very effective.

Even the OP link admits this:
_The study found that those in the cloth-mask group were 13 times more likely (2.28 percent to 0.17 percent) to develop an influenza-like illness than those in the surgical-mask group—_*a statistically significant difference*_. The trial also lab-tested penetration rates and found that while surgical masks were “poor” at preventing the penetration of particles—letting 44 percent through—cloth masks were “extremely poor,” letting 97 percent through. (N95 hospital respirators let 0.1 percent through.)_


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 2, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> How many?


Lately, every time I hear about a sick kid, it's a staph infection around the mouth, usually with strep also.  I have two great grandkids in the hospital now with staph and strep.  Was it caused by 8 hours a day of wearing a mask?


----------



## HappyJoy (Sep 2, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lately, every time I hear about a sick kid, it's a staph infection around the mouth, usually with strep also.  I have two great grandkids in the hospital now with staph and strep.  Was it caused by 8 hours a day of wearing a mask?


Your personal recollections don't mean squat. How many? Come on, lush, try to win one for a change.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 2, 2021)

Still with this shit?









						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov
				




Do I need to post everything it says?

I can of course. Done it about FIVE fucking timers on this thread


----------



## Missourian (Sep 2, 2021)

g5000 said:


> Actually surgical masks are very effective.


I suppose that depends on your definition of effective.  56% is not what I would define as effective.  I'd define that as "better than nothing".  And that 56% would be a mask worn perfectly.  I suspect in a real world scenario it would be more akin to 30%...and 0% if you leave your nose hanging out.

Expressed as a probability... two out of every three breaths would contain virus.  Or, under lab conditions...a little less than every other breath.  Those aren't exactly stellar odds...

...but better than nothing.


----------



## Markle (Sep 2, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> Tell you what...the next time you or anyone you love has surgery...insist nobody wears a mask. Ok?
> 
> Are they 100% effective? No. You do a better job of protecting yourself with proper PPE than you do without.


I can't understand why you are so proud of your ignorance concerning the use of masks and the transmission of a VIRUS.

NO ONE wears a mask in an operating room to prevent the transmission of a virus.  They are worn to prevent the transmission of germs and bacteria.  Both of which are hundreds if not thousands of times larger than a virus.  Why is that so difficult for you to accept?


----------



## Markle (Sep 2, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
> 
> 
> CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.
> ...


Put on a mask, strike a match to light that candle, and tell us you can't smell smoke from the match.  If you can't smell the smoke, you're protected against a virus.

*Difference between a virus and bacteria*


----------



## Lesh (Sep 2, 2021)

Markle said:


> Put on a mask, strike a match to light that candle, and tell us you can't smell smoke from the match.  If you can't smell the smoke, you're protected against a virus.
> 
> *Difference between a virus and bacteria*


Do the same and try to blow OUT that candle. You can't


----------



## jc456 (Sep 2, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Do the same and try to blow OUT that candle. You can't


You still don’t get what a virus is. Sad


----------



## Lesh (Sep 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> You still don’t get what a virus is. Sad


It's what has KILLED 650,000 Americans


----------



## Markle (Sep 2, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Call the CDC and tell them you dispute their studies


They don't have any studies proving that masks, bought and used on the street, cloth masks, do anything to stop the transmission of the Coronavirus.  Even you know that to be true.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 2, 2021)

Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov
				




They do indeed.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 2, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...



You're citing a "review of the evidence" in an online magazine as your source.  Why not go with actual scientists and actual data? Not some blogger in a magazine.

This is confirmation bias at it's finest.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 2, 2021)

Lesh said:


> It's what has KILLED 650,000 Americans


Nope, show me the autopsies


----------



## Lesh (Sep 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Nope, show me the autopsies


Look in the refrigerated trucks Governor Covid had to bring in to handle all the bodies in Florida


----------



## Markle (Sep 2, 2021)

Rancid said:


> View attachment 533275





Lesh said:


> Do the same and try to blow OUT that candle. You can't


Trying desperately to compare apples and artichokes.  That's so foolish, I'm amazed that you would post it more than once.


----------



## Markle (Sep 2, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Look in the refrigerated trucks Governor Covid had to bring in to handle all the bodies in Florida








covid-19 deaths florida +Sept +2021 - Bing


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 2, 2021)

Have these virtue signaling worthless paper masks become better yet?

It’s  not even about COVID, it’s a confirmation of your willingness to conform to the vocal mob. Mask Karen’s should high five each other for conformity to the useless face diapers.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 2, 2021)

Markle said:


> covid-19 deaths florida +Sept +2021 - Bing


How’s that possible with Florida needing mobile morgues to handle the bodies?

One might think Gov DeathSantis is juking the numbers


----------



## Lesh (Sep 2, 2021)

Markle said:


> Trying desperately to compare apples and artichokes.  That's so foolish, I'm amazed that you would post it more than once.


Do it. You can’t


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Sep 2, 2021)

Lesh said:


> How’s that possible with Florida needing mobile morgues to handle the bodies?
> 
> One might think Gov DeathSantis is juking the numbers


Because they aren’t needing monile morgues. Where the hell did you get that from?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 2, 2021)

Markle said:


> Trying desperately to compare apples and artichokes.  That's so foolish, I'm amazed that you would post it more than once.


He doesn’t know the air goes out the top of a mask, and then he touches it, and then, reuses it


----------



## Toro (Sep 2, 2021)

Yes, they work.









						Surgical masks reduce COVID-19 spread, large-scale study shows
					

Researchers found that surgical masks impede the spread of COVID-19 and that just a few, low-cost interventions increase mask-wearing compliance.




					med.stanford.edu


----------



## Lesh (Sep 2, 2021)

jc456 said:


> He doesn’t know the air goes out the top of a mask, and then he touches it, and then, reuses it


Hey dude. What’s better… having virus laden air travel unrestricted or having it restricted to. Several inches and have it fall to the floor?

Yes it does do that that

And hey asshole…. Masks DO PROTECT the wearer as well.

Not perfectly but MUCH better than nothing


----------



## Markle (Sep 2, 2021)

Lesh said:


> How’s that possible with Florida needing mobile morgues to handle the bodies?
> 
> One might think Gov DeathSantis is juking the numbers


You're the one who posted something which you could not support hoping that no one would know you were lying, again.

I posted FACT, with a supporting link.  

The only one "juking the numbers", is you.

Why?  How desperate are you?


----------



## Markle (Sep 2, 2021)

Toro said:


> Yes, they work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one has said that surgical masks don't help.  The subject is the fabric ones worn by the general public.  Why do you refuse to accept facts?  I understand that you have tied yourself to the lies fed to you for so long that you would be humiliated to admit you were wrong, again.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 3, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> I have no illusions that Republicans actually do anything. They are weak and never push back.



Then, fight for something better.


----------



## Samofvt (Sep 3, 2021)

HappyJoy Happily, the mask mandators, and their children, are exempt from normal human experience.  Due to their superior social status, being the self chosen government, and all, don't ya' know.  Of course they will reject personal observation.  But even though they don't have personal experience, they will dictate what the correct version of the truth is.  Despite anything resembling science and math.


----------



## Samofvt (Sep 3, 2021)

Lesh said:


> It's what has KILLED 650,000 Americans


Same things that always kill people.  No difference.


----------



## HappyJoy (Sep 3, 2021)

Samofvt said:


> HappyJoy Happily, the mask mandators, and their children, are exempt from normal human experience.  Due to their superior social status, being the self chosen government, and all, don't ya' know.  Of course they will reject personal observation.  But even though they don't have personal experience, they will dictate what the correct version of the truth is.  Despite anything resembling science and math.


Who is exempt from "normal human experience"? School board members? 

Other than that, what?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 3, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Hey dude. What’s better… having virus laden air travel unrestricted or having it restricted to. Several inches and have it fall to the floor?
> 
> Yes it does do that that
> 
> ...


breathing is my preferred choice.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 3, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Who is exempt from "normal human experience"? School board members?
> 
> Other than that, what?


where do most infections occur?  At home?  hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lesh (Sep 3, 2021)

jc456 said:


> where do most infections occur?  At home?  hmmmmmmmmmm


And how do those infections GET into those homes stupid?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 3, 2021)

Lesh said:


> And how do those infections GET into those homes stupid?


exactly, how from where?  you see any sick people?  Can you be honest?


----------



## HappyJoy (Sep 3, 2021)

jc456 said:


> where do most infections occur?  At home?  hmmmmmmmmmm



Do they?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 3, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Do they?


I’m asking, do they? Why are families getting it at the same time according to the press?


----------



## HappyJoy (Sep 3, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I’m asking, do they? Why are families getting it at the same time according to the press?



I'm not really sure what your point is.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 3, 2021)

jc456 said:


> exactly, how from where?  you see any sick people?  Can you be honest?


Are you saying there are no sick people?

Jesus shut the fuck up


----------



## Lesh (Sep 3, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I’m asking, do they? Why are families getting it at the same time according to the press?


You’re really that stupid?


----------



## Lesh (Sep 3, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I'm not really sure what your point is.


He has no point. He’s a troll


----------



## Oddball (Sep 3, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Hey dude. What’s better… having virus laden air travel unrestricted or having it restricted to. Several inches and have it fall to the floor?
> 
> Yes it does do that that
> 
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Sep 3, 2021)

Lesh said:


> You’re really that stupid?


Back at you, the majority of your nonsense is caught at home! And that’s where you want people to be!!!! Hahaha


----------



## Lesh (Sep 3, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Back at you, the majority of your nonsense is caught at home! And that’s where you want people to be!!!! Hahaha


Caught at home. It just sneaks into your house??!


----------



## jc456 (Sep 3, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Caught at home. It just sneaks into your house??!


You tell me! I say there’s no such virus. You say there is but you can’t say where it exists! Why?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 3, 2021)

Masks are fine but not for our kids. That’s just stupid.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 3, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I say there’s no such virus.


Okayyy then...


AzogtheDefiler said:


> Masks are fine but not for our kids. That’s just stupid.


How does that make sense?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 3, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Okayyy then...
> 
> How does that make sense?


Kids don’t suffer from COVID and after school the congregate and play and shit. Meanwhile they are not breathing well and get headaches. I have Kids and they hate them. Adults are different. That’s how it makes sense you idiot leftist fuckhead.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 3, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Kids don’t suffer from COVID


The hell they don't


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 3, 2021)

Lesh said:


> The hell they don't


You dumb moron. They have a greater chance of death from the flu than COVID19. Fuck off. You disgust me, Herr Lesh.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 3, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You dumb moron. They have a greater chance of death from the flu than COVID19. Fuck off. You disgust me, Herr Lesh.


Fuck off you Zionist Nazi

You just claimed that children don't suffer from covid nitwit


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 3, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Fuck off you Zionist Nazi


Ha ha….I knew it would trigger you. Admit you love me, Herr Lesh. I am your favorite USMB poster. And you love your nickname. Kids wearing masks is stupid.


----------



## Markle (Sep 3, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Okayyy then...
> 
> How does that make sense?











						Masking Children: Tragic, Unscientific, and Damaging
					

"Masking children is as absurd, illogical, nonsensical, and potentially dangerous as trying to stop ‘every case of Covid’ or ‘stopping Covid at all costs.’ Masks are not needed for children based on near zero risk in children. The risk of dying from Covid-19 is 'almost zero' for young people...




					www.aier.org
				








__





						Children Should Not Be Forced To Wear Masks Due To CO2 Levels, New Study Suggests
					





					www.msn.com
				












						JAMA Pediatrics study concludes children should not be forced to wear face masks
					

"We suggest that decision-makers weigh the hard evidence produced by these experimental measurements..."




					hotair.com


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 4, 2021)

jc456 said:


> You did what you wanted, fk dude, me too and it chuffs your ass. Jim joneser


I did what was needed to protect myself and my family.

You?  

Not to worry though.

The longer you wait the more of you die off.
A problem that solves itself.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 5, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> I did what was needed to protect myself and my family.
> 
> You?
> 
> ...


Yep! Now what? You getting jabbed again joneser?


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 5, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Yep! Now what? You getting jabbed again joneser?


Yep.
I don't want to be part of your death cult.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 5, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Yep.
> I don't want to be part of your death cult.


If I am Wuhan free, how do I transmit? Explain for me


----------



## Batcat (Sep 6, 2021)

buckeye said:


> Have you ever worn a N95 mask for any length of time?
> 
> There is no way the public could ever tolerate that, let alone have that number of them available to them.


I recently heard a doctor in a TV interview say the same thing. 
Apparently the N95 masks serve their purpose but are uncomfortable and hard to wear for long periods of time.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 6, 2021)

jc456 said:


> If I am Wuhan free, how do I transmit? Explain for me


What's a Wuhan and how do you get it free?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 7, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> What's a Wuhan and how do you get it free?


Wuhan, you know Wuhan right?  if I ain't got it, how can I transmit what I ain't got.  Please enlighten me.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Wuhan, you know Wuhan right?  if I ain't got it, how can I transmit what I ain't got.  Please enlighten me.


Sorry.  Maybe if you had a net you could catch one.
Beyond that...


----------



## jc456 (Sep 11, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Sorry.  Maybe if you had a net you could catch one.
> Beyond that...


You’re just stupid, I know


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 11, 2021)

Masks only work until the saliva droplets dry out after the first half hour.
They they have to be changed or washed out.
They are not really helping one bit.
It is all just hysteria.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 11, 2021)

jc456 said:


> You’re just stupid, I know


Hey!  you're the one making up stuff.

So, what is a "Wuhan," how do I catch one, and what kind of lure should I use?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 11, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Hey!  you're the one making up stuff.
> 
> So, what is a "Wuhan," how do I catch one, and what kind of lure should I use?


Here, since you wish to be stupid like I pointed out! You can answer me now









						COVID-19, Coronavirus, Wuhan Virus, or China Virus? Understanding How to “Do No Harm” When Naming an Infectious Disease
					

When labeling an infectious disease, officially sanctioned scientific names, e.g., “H1N1 virus,” are recommended over place-specific names, e.g., “Spanish flu.” This is due to concerns from policymakers and the WHO that the latter might lead to unintended stigmatization. However, with little...




					www.frontiersin.org


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 12, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Masks only work until the saliva droplets dry out after the first half hour.
> They they have to be changed or washed out.
> They are not really helping one bit.
> It is all just hysteria.


try fogging a mirror with your breath.
If its difficult or impossible to fog a mirror that way wearing a mask, then the mask works.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 12, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...


Even the box the surgical masks come in has a warning that they do not protect you from virial infections,  If you cannot believe the manufacturer who can you believe?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 12, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> try fogging a mirror with your breath.
> If its difficult or impossible to fog a mirror that way wearing a mask, then the mask works.


Fogs glasses on one’s face so factually you’re incorrect as usual


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 12, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Fogs glasses on one’s face so factually you’re incorrect as usual











						Face masks really work even with some leaks - Futurity
					

A new study confirms that masks really do work to reduce airborne particles from talking or coughing. And that's the case even with some leakage.




					www.futurity.org


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 12, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> try fogging a mirror with your breath.
> If its difficult or impossible to fog a mirror that way wearing a mask, then the mask works.


You don’t even need to go that far. Just breath normally and if your glasses/sunglasses fog up the mask is worthless.

Hint: your glasses will fog up.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 12, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> Face masks really work even with some leaks - Futurity
> 
> 
> A new study confirms that masks really do work to reduce airborne particles from talking or coughing. And that's the case even with some leakage.
> ...


Fogs glasses on one’s face. Doesn’t work.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 12, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Fogs glasses on one’s face. Doesn’t work.


They forget that COVID can enter through your eyes.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 12, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> They forget that COVID can enter through your eyes.


I know, there really stupid


----------



## Lesh (Sep 12, 2021)

There are about 6 posts on this thread which show the efficacy of masks both to protect the wearer and other people who might be exposed to a covid infected person wearing a mask.

And there is no greater example than the San Francisco school system.

No deaths and no INFECTIONS


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 12, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Fogs glasses on one’s face. Doesn’t work.


youre contracting the study that showed they do work.
not as well as a tight-fitting mask, but better than nothing.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 12, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> youre contracting the study that showed they do work.
> not as well as a tight-fitting mask, but better than nothing.


Ohhhh nooooo...your glasses fog?


----------



## j-mac (Sep 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Ohhhh nooooo...your glasses fog?


Do you also believe that a chain link fence will stop mosquitos?


----------



## Lesh (Sep 12, 2021)

j-mac said:


> Do you also believe that a chain link fence will stop mosquitos?


At least 5 times on this very thread it has been shown that your "chain link fence" DOES protect against virus transmission


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Sep 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> At least 5 times on this very thread it has been shown that your "chain link fence" DOES protect against virus transmission


Lesh. A lot of people don't realize you are a board certified specialist from Google Medical College and know far above us


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2021)

WTH_Progs? said:


> Breathing in your own germs, dirty masks and recycled carbon dioxide are actually good for you.  I'm a dumbass leftist, and I approve this message.



First of all, your fast claim is complete fiction.

Second, your last statement is 100% accurate.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 12, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Lesh. A lot of people don't realize you are a board certified specialist from Google Medical College and know far above us


Fuck off troll.

I know how to look up and post information with links.

Try it


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Don't be a DUMB FUCK ....
> 
> N95's will  reduce exposure ......
> 
> ...


Why do they not stop the spread?


----------



## j-mac (Sep 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> At least 5 times on this very thread it has been shown that your "chain link fence" DOES protect against virus transmission


Its easy to find bias confirming sources.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 13, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> try fogging a mirror with your breath.
> If its difficult or impossible to fog a mirror that way wearing a mask, then the mask works.



Wrong.
It is trivial to fog up a mirror, glasses, etc. after your mask becomes saturated with moisture after about 15 minutes.
So masks only work for about 15 minutes, until they become saturated and the saliva starts evaporating again.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> At least 5 times on this very thread it has been shown that your "chain link fence" DOES protect against virus transmission



Wrong.
A fresh mask only temporarily reduces airborne particles.
After 15 minutes or so, when the collected saliva starts to dry out, the particles are released once again;


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 13, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Why do they not stop the spread?



The reason masks do not at all stop any spread is that they are worn too long.
They do not permanently work, but only temporarily.
When you breath, talk, cough, or sneeze, you are not projecting bare virus, but saliva droplets containing virus.
And those saliva droplets will mostly be contain by the cloth mask because the water in the saliva is very adhesive.
The water sticks the virus and mask together.
But it can't last.
The movement of air quickly causes the water to evaporate.
The folding of the mask quickly breaks up any crystals the virus residue may be contained in.
So the virus are rapidly released back into the air after about 15 minutes or so.
Which means masks do NOT work as filters, but only as a short 15 minute delay.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Ohhhh nooooo...your glasses fog?



Thus proving that the masks are not holding back water vapor, and since the water vapor is what traps virus, the mask do not hold back any virus.
The fact masks start out dry and will temporarily slow the spread of virus for the first 15 minutes, does not at all mean they work after a half hour.
Once the saliva on the mask has had a chance to dry out, masks no longer work at all.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 13, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> I'm talking about N95's ...
> 
> You got a problem with it?


N95 doesn't do shit either.  They would if breathing was limited to actually going through the filter, but in real life our breath flows easily through and around it like it isn't even there.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 13, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Thus proving that the masks are not holding back water vapor, and since the water vapor is what traps virus, the mask do not hold back any virus.
> The fact masks start out dry and will temporarily slow the spread of virus for the first 15 minutes, does not at all mean they work after a half hour.
> Once the saliva on the mask has had a chance to dry out, masks no longer work at all.


Masks never work.  Breath flows easily through and around them like they aren't even there.  Surgical masks have openings on the sides big enough to pick your nose through.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> At least 5 times on this very thread it has been shown that your "chain link fence" DOES protect against virus transmission


Chain link fences do not stop mosquitoes any more than a mask stops viruses.  The holes in mask are even larger compared to viruses and droplets than those holes in chain link fences are compared to mosquitoes.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 13, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> youre contracting the study that showed they do work.
> not as well as a tight-fitting mask, but better than nothing.


they aren't better than nothing.  you think david copperfield made the statue of liberty disappear don't you?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 13, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Thus proving that the masks are not holding back water vapor, and since the water vapor is what traps virus, the mask do not hold back any virus.
> The fact masks start out dry and will temporarily slow the spread of virus for the first 15 minutes, does not at all mean they work after a half hour.
> Once the saliva on the mask has had a chance to dry out, masks no longer work at all.


shhhhh lesh doesn't know much about life.


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 13, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> It is trivial to fog up a mirror, glasses, etc. after your mask becomes saturated with moisture after about 15 minutes.
> So masks only work for about 15 minutes, until they become saturated and the saliva starts evaporating again.


experiments showed masks became slightly more effective when moist.
also humidity caused by mask aids protection of the wearer.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 13, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> experiments showed masks became slightly more effective when moist.
> also humidity caused by mask aids protection of the wearer.


Not


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 13, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> experiments showed masks became slightly more effective when moist.
> also humidity caused by mask aids protection of the wearer.


Masks do not work.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 13, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> experiments showed masks became slightly more effective when moist.
> also humidity caused by mask aids protection of the wearer.


nope, you'd post one of their studies if this were true.

Show me their crash dummies.  Oh, that would be the entire demofk network.  holy fk?  are you saying demofks don't get sick?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 13, 2021)

_I said, 'Put your f*ing mask on, Bishop Thomas!'_


----------



## Lesh (Sep 13, 2021)

Masks work. This has been posted at least 6 times on this thread already and still the freaks lie









						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Lesh (Sep 13, 2021)

Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.


An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
In a study of 124 Beijing households with > 1 laboratory-confirmed case of SARS-CoV-2 infection, mask use by the index patient and family contacts before the index patient developed symptoms reduced secondary transmission within the households by 79%.37
A retrospective case-control study from Thailand documented that, among more than 1,000 persons interviewed as part of contact tracing investigations, those who reported having always worn a mask during high-risk exposures experienced a greater than 70% reduced risk of acquiring infection compared with persons who did not wear masks under these circumstances.38
A study of an outbreak aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt, an environment notable for congregate living quarters and close working environments, found that use of face coverings on-board was associated with a 70% reduced risk.39
Investigations involving infected passengers aboard flights longer than 10 hours strongly suggest that masking prevented in-flight transmissions, as demonstrated by the absence of infection developing in other passengers and crew in the 14 days following exposure.40,41
At least ten studies have confirmed the benefit of universal masking in community level analyses: in a unified hospital system,42 a  German city,43 two U.S. states,44, 45 a panel of 15 U.S. states and Washington, D.C.,46, 47 as well as both Canada48 and the U.S. 49-51 nationally. Each analysis demonstrated that, following directives from organizational and political leadership for universal masking, new infections fell significantly. Two of these studies46, 47 and an additional analysis of data from 200 countries that included the U.S.51 also demonstrated reductions in mortality. Another 10-site study showed reductions in hospitalization growth rates following mask mandate implementation 49. A separate series of cross-sectional surveys in the U.S. suggested that a 10% increase in self-reported mask wearing tripled the likelihood of stopping community transmission.53 An economic analysis using U.S. data found that, given these effects, increasing universal masking by 15% could prevent the need for lockdowns and reduce associated losses of up to $1 trillion or about 5% of gross domestic product.47


----------



## Lesh (Sep 13, 2021)

Filtration for Wearer Protection​Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns. The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts, in some cases filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron .14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> nope, you'd post one of their studies if this were true.
> 
> Show me their crash dummies.  Oh, that would be the entire demofk network.  holy fk?  are you saying demofks don't get sick?


since you cant click on links, your not worth responding to, since i already provided all that in the post your responding to.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 13, 2021)

This is like dealing with stubborn children


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 13, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> experiments showed masks became slightly more effective when moist.
> also humidity caused by mask aids protection of the wearer.



Yes, as I said, moisture is what makes masks effective at all.
But the point is that after 15 minutes, the masks become saturated, take on no more moisture, and instead start evaporating moisture.
Once they do that, they release all the virus they trapped temporarily for 15 minutes.
So the correct way to think of masks is not a virus trap or blocker, but only a 15 minute virus delay mechanism.

If masks did not evaporate water vapor, then they would be dripping after 15 minutes.
But they do not drip.
That is because they evaporate moisture as fast as it is exhaled.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Masks work. This has been posted at least 6 times on this thread already and still the freaks lie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is obviously a lie.
The CDC has made hundreds of ridiculous claims.
Is there any reduction of spread with masks?
Sure, but that only ensure the greatest death toll possible, because we don't want to slow infection.
We need to either eliminate it completely with full quarantine or by herd immunity.
Masks only help if you are doing full quarantine.
Masks interfere with herd immunity, thus making the epidemic last longer, and killing more people.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 13, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> That is obviously a lie.
> The CDC has made hundreds of ridiculous claims.
> Is there any reduction of spread with masks?
> Sure, but that only ensure the greatest death toll possible, because we don't want to slow infection.
> ...


RIGBY ( our Kremlin troll) has made hundreds of ridiculous claims and did so again here


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> RIGBY ( our Kremlin troll) has made hundreds of ridiculous claims and did so again here



Except obviously I am right, have the facts, and can prove it with logic.
If you were rights, then we would not have had kept the epidemic going for almost 2 years, and had 660,000 dead.
Clearly the strategy we are using is wrong, stupid, failed, and to not be repeated.
Flattening the curve clearly does not work, can not end any epidemic, and should not have been done.


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 13, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Yes, as I said, moisture is what makes masks effective at all.
> But the point is that after 15 minutes, the masks become saturated, take on no more moisture, and instead start evaporating moisture.
> Once they do that, they release all the virus they trapped temporarily for 15 minutes.
> So the correct way to think of masks is not a virus trap or blocker, but only a 15 minute virus delay mechanism.
> ...


didnt  you see the bottom line?

_Moisture and condensation had very little impact on effectiveness for any of the masks. If anything, the cloth masks actually captured about 6% more virus-sized particles after 3 hours._

maximum 5 percent difference over 3 hours

further reading, a study where they included evaporation in their modeling.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 13, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> didnt  you see the bottom line?
> 
> _Moisture and condensation had very little impact on effectiveness for any of the masks. If anything, the cloth masks actually captured about 6% more virus-sized particles after 3 hours._
> 
> ...



Didn't you read any of it?
It was a COMPUTER MODELING SIMULATION.
Which can easily give any result you want.
I am talking about the actually, real, result of laboratory testing.
And the reality is that mask make it worse for viruses, after a half hour.
They are only good for 15 minutes or so, or with larger objects like bacteria.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 13, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> since you cant click on links, your not worth responding to, since i already provided all that in the post your responding to.


that's what every demofk says when you ain't got em.  'Study', read the word carefully.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 13, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Didn't you read any of it?
> It was a COMPUTER MODELING SIMULATION.
> Which can easily give any result you want.
> I am talking about the actually, real, result of laboratory testing.
> ...


dude, right?  all they got,  Crash dummies show the value of a seat belt.  other than the demofk dummies I want them to post the study with tested results.  TESTED!!!!! Not MODELED.  Thank you


----------



## jc456 (Sep 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> RIGBY ( our Kremlin troll) has made hundreds of ridiculous claims and did so again here


post the 'study' that tested your theory.   Any day now demofk


----------



## jc456 (Sep 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> This is like dealing with stubborn children


you're just ignorant that's all, my kids are more logical than you'll ever be.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Filtration for Wearer Protection​Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns. The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts, in some cases filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron .14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35


the manufacturer wouldn't publish on the outside of the box they sell the masks in that the mask doesn't protect against Wuhan. Seriously, you really have no brain.


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 13, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Didn't you read any of it?
> It was a COMPUTER MODELING SIMULATION.
> Which can easily give any result you want.
> I am talking about the actually, real, result of laboratory testing.
> ...







that doesnt look like a simulation to me.
they were doing that for 3 hours.


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 13, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Mostly in red States.



Which states?  Which hospitals?


----------



## John T. Ford (Sep 13, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> N95 doesn't do shit either.  They would if breathing was limited to actually going through the filter, but in real life our breath flows easily through and around it like it isn't even there.


It reduces the exposure.

And, there are more secure mask like the envomask.com that can add additional protection.

This is a man made HIGHLY contagious virus.

Cloth doesn't work, neither do surgical mask.

No protection at all is foolish at best.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Here, since you wish to be stupid like I pointed out! You can answer me now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhhh

You want me to join your racist club.
Sorry, can't pay the moral dues.


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 13, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> It reduces the exposure.
> 
> And, there are more secure mask like the envomask.com that can add additional protection.
> 
> ...


Chain link fence would eventually get some mosquitoes stuck to it if you had some on the roof of your car and drove across the country, so yea, I can see where n95 masks could technically help by trapping 1 out of every two billion viruses that flow around and through them.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 14, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Masks work. This has been posted at least 6 times on this thread already and still the freaks lie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Masks work


----------



## kaz (Sep 14, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Masks work



You didn't read that did you?    A survey of ... 2 people ??? What the fuck?   An internet survey?    A review of national data?

You are Fox Mulder, you want to believe, so you do, Lush


----------



## Lesh (Sep 14, 2021)

kaz said:


> You didn't read that did you?    A survey of ... 2 people ??? What the fuck?   An internet survey?    A review of national data?
> 
> You are Fox Mulder, you want to believe, so you do, Lush


Obviously YOU didn't read it.

Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.


An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
In a study of 124 Beijing households with > 1 laboratory-confirmed case of SARS-CoV-2 infection, mask use by the index patient and family contacts before the index patient developed symptoms reduced secondary transmission within the households by 79%.37
A retrospective case-control study from Thailand documented that, among more than 1,000 persons interviewed as part of contact tracing investigations, those who reported having always worn a mask during high-risk exposures experienced a greater than 70% reduced risk of acquiring infection compared with persons who did not wear masks under these circumstances.38
A study of an outbreak aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt, an environment notable for congregate living quarters and close working environments, found that use of face coverings on-board was associated with a 70% reduced risk.39
Investigations involving infected passengers aboard flights longer than 10 hours strongly suggest that masking prevented in-flight transmissions, as demonstrated by the absence of infection developing in other passengers and crew in the 14 days following exposure.40,41
At least ten studies have confirmed the benefit of universal masking in community level analyses: in a unified hospital system,42 a  German city,43 two U.S. states,44, 45 a panel of 15 U.S. states and Washington, D.C.,46, 47 as well as both Canada48 and the U.S. 49-51 nationally. Each analysis demonstrated that, following directives from organizational and political leadership for universal masking, new infections fell significantly. Two of these studies46, 47 and an additional analysis of data from 200 countries that included the U.S.51 also demonstrated reductions in mortality. Another 10-site study showed reductions in hospitalization growth rates following mask mandate implementation 49. A separate series of cross-sectional surveys in the U.S. suggested that a 10% increase in self-reported mask wearing tripled the likelihood of stopping community transmission.53 An economic analysis using U.S. data found that, given these effects, increasing universal masking by 15% could prevent the need for lockdowns and reduce associated losses of up to $1 trillion or about 5% of gross domestic product.47

Asshole


----------



## kaz (Sep 14, 2021)

Lesh said:


> RIGBY ( our Kremlin troll) has made hundreds of ridiculous claims and did so again here



Lush:  Masks work!  Here is a study of two people to prove it! 

Fucking moron


----------



## Lesh (Sep 14, 2021)

Does that look like a study of "2 people"?

Fucking moron


----------



## Lesh (Sep 14, 2021)

Lesh said:


> *At least ten studies* have confirmed the benefit of universal masking in community level analyses:





kaz said:


> Here is a study of two people to prove it!


How stupid are you?


----------



## kaz (Sep 14, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Obviously YOU didn't read it.
> 
> Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.
> 
> ...



Obviously I did since I gave you three examples from you link, cock sucker.

From your first bullet:  "An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists."

So it wasn't a test, it was an INVESTIGATION of ... TWO ... people.  That was the first, go to example.  It wasn't even a study because they can't give people covid in a study. It was an "investigation" ... of TWO people.

You're a Democrat, you're a cultist and you just lie like Democrats do


----------



## kaz (Sep 14, 2021)

Lesh said:


> How stupid are you?



No where as stupid as you are.  Read YOUR OWN LINK fuck wad.  Then you quoted that again above as the FIRST GO TO EXAMPLE that masks work


----------



## kaz (Sep 14, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Does that look like a study pf "2 people"?
> 
> Fucking moron



It wasn't a study.  It was an "investigation" after it was over.   Even worse. And it was your links

FIRST

GO

TO

EXAMPLE


----------



## kaz (Sep 14, 2021)

Lush's link's FIRST GO TO EXAMPLE


An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36

Two fucking people, you are a cultist, a racist and a total moron


----------



## Lesh (Sep 14, 2021)

kaz said:


> *From your first bullet:* "An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists."


You read one paragraph and just stopped reading?

You're THAT reading challenged?

It was too much of an effort to read any further?

Ya know what "first" means? Yea...there are more to follow...

Fuckin Trumpers.

Jesus


----------



## kaz (Sep 14, 2021)

Lesh said:


> You read one paragraph and just stopped reading?
> 
> You're THAT reading challenged?
> 
> ...



Actually I criticized several of the examples, so I obviously didn't just read the first one you stupid fuck.

No one starts with a minor, irrelevant example to make their argument when there are actual good arguments.    That the first, go to example was TWO PEOPLE and it was only "investigated" later shows they are trying to make a contrived point.

You picked the lame ass article, douche


----------



## Lesh (Sep 14, 2021)

Again...CDC

Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.


An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
In a study of 124 Beijing households with > 1 laboratory-confirmed case of SARS-CoV-2 infection, mask use by the index patient and family contacts before the index patient developed symptoms reduced secondary transmission within the households by 79%.37
A retrospective case-control study from Thailand documented that, among more than 1,000 persons interviewed as part of contact tracing investigations, those who reported having always worn a mask during high-risk exposures experienced a greater than 70% reduced risk of acquiring infection compared with persons who did not wear masks under these circumstances.38
A study of an outbreak aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt, an environment notable for congregate living quarters and close working environments, found that use of face coverings on-board was associated with a 70% reduced risk.39
Investigations involving infected passengers aboard flights longer than 10 hours strongly suggest that masking prevented in-flight transmissions, as demonstrated by the absence of infection developing in other passengers and crew in the 14 days following exposure.40,41
*At least ten studies have confirmed the benefit of universal masking in community level analyses*: in a unified hospital system,42 a German city,43 two U.S. states,44, 45 a panel of 15 U.S. states and Washington, D.C.,46, 47 as well as both Canada48 and the U.S. 49-51 nationally. Each analysis demonstrated that, following directives from organizational and political leadership for universal masking, new infections fell significantly. Two of these studies46, 47 and an additional analysis of data from 200 countries that included the U.S.51 also demonstrated reductions in mortality. Another 10-site study showed reductions in hospitalization growth rates following mask mandate implementation 49. A separate series of cross-sectional surveys in the U.S. suggested that a 10% increase in self-reported mask wearing tripled the likelihood of stopping community transmission.53 An economic analysis using U.S. data found that, given these effects, increasing universal masking by 15% could prevent the need for lockdowns and reduce associated losses of up to $1 trillion or about 5% of gross domestic product.47


----------



## jc456 (Sep 14, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Ohhhhhhhh
> 
> You want me to join your racist club.
> Sorry, can't pay the moral dues.


you're afraid of china?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 14, 2021)

kaz said:


> Lush's link's FIRST GO TO EXAMPLE
> 
> 
> An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
> ...


symptomatically ill isn't ill.  I know, I know symptomatically means ill, hahahahahahahahaha if no one had wuhan, neither did the two hair stylists.  The study is fking evidence that symptomatic people are not infectious, the two hairstylists were not infected.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 14, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Masks work


can't prove it friend. You should tell the manufacturers to stop saying they don't.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 14, 2021)

kaz said:


> Actually I criticized several of the examples, so I obviously didn't just read the first one you stupid fuck.
> 
> No one starts with a minor, irrelevant example to make their argument when there are actual good arguments.    That the first, go to example was TWO PEOPLE and it was only "investigated" later shows they are trying to make a contrived point.
> 
> You picked the lame ass article, douche


again, the two subjects weren't contagious, neither of them got the wuhan bug.  doh!!!!!


----------



## jc456 (Sep 14, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Again...CDC
> 
> Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.
> 
> ...


again, the entire post is useless.  it isn't a study.  there is no possible conclusion one could produce from such stupidity.


----------



## kaz (Sep 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> symptomatically ill isn't ill.  I know, I know symptomatically means ill, hahahahahahahahaha if no one had wuhan, neither did the two hair stylists.  The study is fking evidence that symptomatic people are not infectious, the two hairstylists were not infected.



That's the problem with dumb ass Lesh using TWO people.    There's nothing normal about this.  It takes many more to do any sort of real study.  And they weren't even in control, they evaluated it when it was over.   

What Lush didn't have was a real study with a statistically significant sample that actually tested masks and when they work or don't work.  It was a lot of, here's one data point.  Here's another.  You put them together and you learn nothing ...


----------



## kaz (Sep 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> again, the entire post is useless.  it isn't a study.  there is no possible conclusion one could produce from such stupidity.



Note in defending it, here is what Lesh didn't say.   Look at these studies ...

He just screamed it was unfair to think they started with a powerful study supporting mask wearing when the FIRST ONE was a review of TWO PEOPLE that happened AFTER IT WAS OVER.    

Then there was the moronic review of national Covid data and a bunch of other lame studies.

What he did was give a great example of how poor the data is that supports masks and how little the fascist Democrats care because it isn't about Covid, it's about power


----------



## John T. Ford (Sep 14, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Chain link fence would eventually get some mosquitoes stuck to it if you had some on the roof of your car and drove across the country, so yea, I can see where n95 masks could technically help by trapping 1 out of every two billion viruses that flow around and through them.


A N95 is much more effective than that.

While I will agree it does not prevent exposure from all particles, but it is certainly NOT a chain link fence.

It sounds like you need to do a little research on this topic.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Hell no they don't work. That fucking imp Fauci even said so...before he said they do...then two do better.


The entire world endorses masks

Only Conservatives fight against masks

Let’s not even talk about vaccines


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Sep 14, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> The entire world endorses masks
> 
> Only Conservatives fight against masks
> 
> Let’s not even talk about vaccines


Do you wear sealed goggles as well? 

Aerosol droplets also fly into your eyes causing infection. 

So do you wear those? 

I am sure your mask is an N95 as well which still only block~46% of aerosol particles.

Not the normal cloth masks which only block 10-12%. 

I am SURE you always wear the N95.

*Nevertheless, high-efficiency masks, such as the KN95, still offer substantially higher apparent filtration efficiencies (60% and 46% for R95 and KN95 masks, respectively) than the more commonly used cloth (10%) and surgical masks (12%), and therefore are still the recommended choice in mitigating airborne disease transmission indoors.*



			Cookie Absent
		


You fuckin lib fags.


----------



## Fueri (Sep 14, 2021)

Obvious is obvious


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2021)

Yes Masks work
Vaccines work better

Conservatives won’t do either 
That is why we still have Covid


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 14, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> A N95 is much more effective than that.
> 
> While I will agree it does not prevent exposure from all particles, but it is certainly NOT a chain link fence.
> 
> It sounds like you need to do a little research on this topic.


Decades of hazmat and respirator training.  Full on tent style respirator fit tests every 2 to 3 years.  I am VERY qualified to discuss respirators.  If we discuss the "potential" filtration capabilities of N95, in the correct lab conditions,  the N95 will surface as the winner, and will have remarkable results.  Unfortunately, N95 masks do not perform anywhere near their filtration potential in the real world.  In the real world, n95 does not seal against the face on inhalation, and exhalation either pushes the mask away from the face or exhalation escapes through a valve on valve equipped models.  The remarkable "potential"of n95 masks is wasted on a mask that allows air to pass easily around it.  When I am working with hazmat that requires breathing protection, I use a 3m cartridge style respirator on top of a clean shave.  For more dangerous hazmat, I wear full face and supplied air.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 14, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> A N95 is much more effective than that.
> 
> While I will agree it does not prevent exposure from all particles, but it is certainly NOT a chain link fence.
> 
> It sounds like you need to do a little research on this topic.


it's called an analogy.  look up the definition.  hahahaahahahahahaha.  the manufacturer prints the words on the outside of the box, doesn't protect against wuhan  19.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> you're afraid of china?


Seems I'm not the one feeling the need to use middle-school racist taunts.
And we all know the heart of racism is fear.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 14, 2021)

kaz said:


> That's the problem with dumb ass @Lesh using TWO people.


Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.


An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
In a study of 124 Beijing households with > 1 laboratory-confirmed case of SARS-CoV-2 infection, mask use by the index patient and family contacts before the index patient developed symptoms reduced secondary transmission within the households by 79%.37
A retrospective case-control study from Thailand documented that, among more than 1,000 persons interviewed as part of contact tracing investigations, those who reported having always worn a mask during high-risk exposures experienced a greater than 70% reduced risk of acquiring infection compared with persons who did not wear masks under these circumstances.38
A study of an outbreak aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt, an environment notable for congregate living quarters and close working environments, found that use of face coverings on-board was associated with a 70% reduced risk.39
Investigations involving infected passengers aboard flights longer than 10 hours strongly suggest that masking prevented in-flight transmissions, as demonstrated by the absence of infection developing in other passengers and crew in the 14 days following exposure.40,41
*At least ten studies have confirmed the benefit of universal masking in community level analyses*: in a unified hospital system,42 a German city,43 two U.S. states,44, 45 a panel of 15 U.S. states and Washington, D.C.,46, 47 as well as both Canada48 and the U.S. 49-51 nationally. Each analysis demonstrated that, following directives from organizational and political leadership for universal masking, new infections fell significantly. Two of these studies46, 47 and an additional analysis of data from 200 countries that included the U.S.51 also demonstrated reductions in mortality. Another 10-site study showed reductions in hospitalization growth rates following mask mandate implementation 49. A separate series of cross-sectional surveys in the U.S. suggested that a 10% increase in self-reported mask wearing tripled the likelihood of stopping community transmission.53 An economic analysis using U.S. data found that, given these effects, increasing universal masking by 15% could prevent the need for lockdowns and reduce associated losses of up to $1 trillion or about 5% of gross domestic product.47


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 14, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.
> 
> 
> An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
> ...


Here is how masks perform in the real world.  No scientific studies can replace how things work in the real world.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 14, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Here is how masks perform in the real world.  No scientific studies can replace how things work in the real world.


And those aerosols drop to the floor after just a few minutes...INSTEAD of shooting out 6 to 12 feet  in front of them

Oh and it's amazing how well that chain link fence prevents even smoke from going through it


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 14, 2021)

Lesh said:


> And those aerosols drop to the floor after just a few minutes...INSTEAD of shooting out 6 to 12 feet  in front of them
> 
> Oh and it's amazing how well that chain link fence prevents even smoke from going through it


Droplets evaporate and the nuclei float away long before your few minutes.   I'm glad to see that you understand how masks work though.  There are no substitutes or studies that can over ride how masks work out in the real world.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 14, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Seems I'm not the one feeling the need to use middle-school racist taunts.
> And we all know the heart of racism is fear.


Me either! Thanks


----------



## jc456 (Sep 14, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Droplets evaporate and the nuclei float away long before your few minutes.   I'm glad to see that you understand how masks work though.  There are no substitutes or studies that can over ride how masks work out in the real world.


Why do the manufacturers print doesn’t protect against Covid 19?


----------



## EvMetro (Sep 15, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Why do the manufacturers print doesn’t protect against Covid 19?


The way it works in places where we work with hazmat is we have to look up each specific hazmat and select the correct NIOSH approved mask or cartridge for it, and we refer to the msds sheet for all the safety info.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 15, 2021)

Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, *including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns.* The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts,* in some cases filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron* .14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35


----------



## jc456 (Sep 15, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, *including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns.* The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts,* in some cases filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron* .14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35


show us those studies.  Anyone can say anything without proof.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 15, 2021)

jc456 said:


> show us those studies.  Anyone can say anything without proof.


They've been shown to you six times on this thread and you've ignored them six times.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 15, 2021)

MASKS WORK!

That why the virus DID NOT SPREAD in mask mandated municipalities.   


Fucking toolbag lefty commie cucks are so stupid.

My favorite from you asslickers is when the vaccinated get COVID….YOU CLAIM IT IS NOT PROOF THE VACCINE DOES NOT WORK. 

Hey, cucks…how are you so fucking stupid?


----------



## Lesh (Sep 15, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> That why the virus DID NOT SPREAD in mask mandated municipalities


Masks are not 100% protection but in municipalities (and states/regions) where masks and vaccinations are the norm...the spread has been far less


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Sep 15, 2021)

Of course fuck they don't work.  They're only a way to dumb down and control people so they'll voted Demonicrats & Communists, which have really become one in the same.


----------



## sartre play (Sep 15, 2021)

Nothing is 100% I look around and see the majority of the medical profession encouraging wearing masks or flat out requiring wearing when in there facility's. I see increases in those who use no protection getting and passing the virus to others. Having no medical degrees I prefer to side with caring about doing anything that has the possibility of not getting or giving the virus to my self or anyone else.


----------



## kaz (Sep 15, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.
> 
> 
> An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
> ...



First go to example, two people.  And they didn't even study them, they investigated later.  

Wow you are making the point to stop the mandates you're so desperate


----------



## Lesh (Sep 15, 2021)

CDC

Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, *including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns.* The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts,* in some cases filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron* .14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35


----------



## Lesh (Sep 15, 2021)

Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.


An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
In a study of 124 Beijing households with > 1 laboratory-confirmed case of SARS-CoV-2 infection, mask use by the index patient and family contacts before the index patient developed symptoms reduced secondary transmission within the households by 79%.37
A retrospective case-control study from Thailand documented that, among more than 1,000 persons interviewed as part of contact tracing investigations, those who reported having always worn a mask during high-risk exposures experienced a greater than 70% reduced risk of acquiring infection compared with persons who did not wear masks under these circumstances.38
A study of an outbreak aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt, an environment notable for congregate living quarters and close working environments, found that use of face coverings on-board was associated with a 70% reduced risk.39
Investigations involving infected passengers aboard flights longer than 10 hours strongly suggest that masking prevented in-flight transmissions, as demonstrated by the absence of infection developing in other passengers and crew in the 14 days following exposure.40,41
*At least ten studies have confirmed the benefit of universal masking in community level analyses*: in a unified hospital system,42 a German city,43 two U.S. states,44, 45 a panel of 15 U.S. states and Washington, D.C.,46, 47 as well as both Canada48 and the U.S. 49-51 nationally. Each analysis demonstrated that, following directives from organizational and political leadership for universal masking, new infections fell significantly. Two of these studies46, 47 and an additional analysis of data from 200 countries that included the U.S.51 also demonstrated reductions in mortality. Another 10-site study showed reductions in hospitalization growth rates following mask mandate implementation 49. A separate series of cross-sectional surveys in the U.S. suggested that a 10% increase in self-reported mask wearing tripled the likelihood of stopping community transmission.53 An economic analysis using U.S. data found that, given these effects, increasing universal masking by 15% could prevent the need for lockdowns and reduce associated losses of up to $1 trillion or about 5% of gross domestic product.47


----------



## Fueri (Sep 15, 2021)

An RCT study just done out of Bangladesh by multiple universities.  600,000 participants.

Results

Cloth - Zero effect
Surgical Masks - Some minor effect in those over 50 years old.

I'll link it as soon as I can find a clean link

ETA:  Correction ~ 300,000 participants


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 15, 2021)

When a vaccinated person gets COVID…the left say it is a lie.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 15, 2021)

Fueri said:


> An RCT study just done out of Bangladesh by multiple universities.  600,000 participants.
> 
> Results
> 
> ...


Bangladesh… CDC

I’m going with the CDC


----------



## Fueri (Sep 15, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Bangladesh… CDC
> 
> I’m going with the CDC




Translation:  I'll believe what I want even though a large scale RCT by notable universities is far superior than any of this other garbage I'm presenting as 'studies'

And, BTW, the CDC found no statistically significant difference between mask optional and mask mandated schools. Ventilation made the most difference in that scenario.

Now, if we were to think about this and actually discuss it in a rational fashion I think we'd see some similarities to these results and maybe develop a better understanding of what we're all dealing with for literally the rest of our lives; or some of us can just cling to our safety blankets like Linus.....


----------



## Fueri (Sep 15, 2021)

These results are also in keeping with other information on mask types, such as this one, which is a pretty good article on the subject. and cites another study on this specific question.









						Masks are NOT source control
					

Megan Mansell explains why masks are inappropriate as source control for COVID-19




					rationalground.com
				




"Cloth masks have been shown to have 97% particle penetration, with 44% for surgical masks."










						A cluster randomised trial of cloth masks compared with medical masks in healthcare workers
					

The aim of this study was to compare the efficacy of cloth masks to medical masks in hospital healthcare workers (HCWs). The null hypothesis is that there is no difference between medical masks and cloth masks.14 secondary-level/tertiary-level hospitals ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 15, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Me either! Thanks


Good.
Then, perhaps you understand the need to rephrase your racist question?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 16, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Good.
> Then, perhaps you understand the need to rephrase your racist question?


When I make one I will!

i call what I see, like you’re a punk!


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 16, 2021)

jc456 said:


> When I make one I will!
> 
> i call what I see, like you’re a punk!


ALL racists say that.
"Just calling what I see."
What does a blind man see?
If he does not see the murder did the murder happen?
Close your eyes to your racism if you please.
Because I'll be here to help you see.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 16, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> ALL racists say that.
> "Just calling what I see."
> What does a blind man see?
> If he does not see the murder did the murder happen?
> ...


again, since I'm not, you're welcome to stay inferior to me.  let me know when you learn what racism is.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 17, 2021)

jc456 said:


> again, since I'm not, you're welcome to stay inferior to me.  let me know when you learn what racism is.


Sure.  That's the other thing ALL racists say.

"Oh no!  Not me!  some of my best __________ are ___________!"

Sound familiar, racist?


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 17, 2021)

Fueri said:


> These results are also in keeping with other information on mask types, such as this one, which is a pretty good article on the subject. and cites another study on this specific question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, a podcaster is the definitive source on mask effectiveness.

Leviticus 13:45


----------



## Fueri (Sep 17, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> yea, a podcaster is the definitive source on mask effectiveness.
> 
> Leviticus 13:45




I posted the link to the study they cited for that and said this "and cites another study on this specific question"

That citation goes to the NIH.

Very poor effort on your part.


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 17, 2021)

Fueri said:


> I posted the link to the study they cited for that and said this "and cites another study on this specific question"
> 
> That citation goes to the NIH.
> 
> Very poor effort on your part.


those studies compare cloth masks vs medical masks for healthcare workers.
Healthcare workers need masks for protecting the wearer.  Cloth masks for the general public have a different purpose: to reduce spread of a possibly infectious person to others.  The only value of those studies for the general public is for people that want masks to protect themselves from other people.


----------



## Fueri (Sep 17, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> those studies compare cloth masks vs medical masks for healthcare workers.
> Healthcare workers need masks for protecting the wearer.  Cloth masks for the general public have a different purpose: to reduce spread of a possibly infectious person to others.  The only value of those studies for the general public is for people that want masks to protect themselves from other people.




The citation was about particle  penetration of these types of masks, very specifically, relative to one another and is perfectly valid when considering efficacy against airborne virus aerosols, your attempts to somehow discredit an NIH study now notwithstanding.

These have very poor ability to stop particles, especially the cloth type.  In either direction.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Sure.  That's the other thing ALL racists say.
> 
> "Oh no!  Not me!  some of my best __________ are ___________!"
> 
> Sound familiar, racist?


So you’re the racist, ahhh, I got it.

you know all the sayings


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 17, 2021)

Fueri said:


> The citation was about particle  penetration of these types of masks, very specifically, relative to one another and is perfectly valid when considering efficacy against airborne virus aerosols, your attempts to somehow discredit an NIH study now notwithstanding.
> 
> These have very poor ability to stop particles, especially the cloth type.  In either direction.


those NIH studies were relevant in the context they were made: for medical staff pre-pandemic.  They were done in 2015.

Today, there are much more studies on all type of cloth material effectiveness with more detail than most people would care about.  The bottom line is the masks you buy in the store today are much better at preventing virus spread than the masks they were looking at in those 2015 NIH studies.


----------



## Fueri (Sep 17, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> those NIH studies were relevant in the context they were made: for medical staff pre-pandemic.  They were done in 2015.
> 
> Today, there are much more studies on all type of cloth material effectiveness with more detail than most people would care about.  The bottom line is the masks you buy in the store today are much better at preventing virus spread than the masks they were looking at in those 2015 NIH studies.




Now it's the year you are using to try to discredit a large scale rct study.  

Cloth masks are now better than they were in 2015, due to the massive advances in......cloth.  That's literally ridiculous. We have people sewing and selling them on ETSY and tossing bandanas on their face,  FFS

Give me a break.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> those NIH studies were relevant in the context they were made: for medical staff pre-pandemic.  They were done in 2015.
> 
> Today, there are much more studies on all type of cloth material effectiveness with more detail than most people would care about.  The bottom line is the masks you buy in the store today are much better at preventing virus spread than the masks they were looking at in those 2015 NIH studies.


You still haven’t addressed the language on the boxes! Does not protect against Covid 19! Explain


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Sep 17, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...


It's just used for control, nice post. Even Fauci was against them before the cult put a gun to his head


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Sep 17, 2021)

Winco said:


> Wow.
> The RWI stance to deny science.
> 
> Stay unmasked and risk it.
> ...


this post is gibberish


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> You still haven’t addressed the language on the boxes! Does not protect against Covid 19! Explain


because those types of masks are for reducing the amount of virus the wearer would be spreading.  The purpose of those masks is to capture exhaled aerosol.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 18, 2021)

The ultimate mask for those mask nazis


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 18, 2021)

jc456 said:


> So you’re the racist, ahhh, I got it.
> 
> you know all the sayings


Know your enemy as yourself.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 18, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Know your enemy as yourself.


So you are racist


----------



## Lesh (Sep 20, 2021)

Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 21, 2021)

where's your mask? and what's so funny?


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## marvin martian (Sep 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Masks work



Unless you're rich in Hollywood, New York, or DC, then they're not necessary.

LOL


----------



## Lesh (Sep 21, 2021)

You talking about people who were vaccinated?

Yea?

Kids are not


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 21, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> ALL racists say that.
> "Just calling what I see."
> What does a blind man see?
> If he does not see the murder did the murder happen?
> ...


Perhaps you should listen to your own advice.


----------



## Dadoalex (Sep 21, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Perhaps you should listen to your own advice.


I do.
Every minute of every day.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 21, 2021)

From the CDC

Source Control to Block Exhaled Virus​Multi-layer cloth masks block release of exhaled respiratory particles into the environment,3-6 along with the microorganisms these particles carry.7,8  Cloth masks not only effectively block most large droplets (i.e., 20-30 microns and larger)9 but they can also block the exhalation of fine droplets and particles (also often referred to as aerosols) smaller than 10 microns ;3,5 which increase in number with the volume of speech10-12 and specific types of phonation.13 Multi-layer cloth masks can both block up to 50-70% of these fine droplets and particles3,14  and limit the forward spread of those that are not captured.5,6,15,16 Upwards of 80% blockage has been achieved in human experiments that have measured blocking of all respiratory droplets,4 with cloth masks in some studies performing on par with surgical masks as barriers for source control.3,9,14


----------



## Oddball (Sep 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> From the CDC
> 
> Source Control to Block Exhaled Virus​Multi-layer cloth masks block release of exhaled respiratory particles into the environment,3-6 along with the microorganisms these particles carry.7,8  Cloth masks not only effectively block most large droplets (i.e., 20-30 microns and larger)9 but they can also block the exhalation of fine droplets and particles (also often referred to as aerosols) smaller than 10 microns ;3,5 which increase in number with the volume of speech10-12 and specific types of phonation.13 Multi-layer cloth masks can both block up to 50-70% of these fine droplets and particles3,14  and limit the forward spread of those that are not captured.5,6,15,16 Upwards of 80% blockage has been achieved in human experiments that have measured blocking of all respiratory droplets,4 with cloth masks in some studies performing on par with surgical masks as barriers for source control.3,9,14


*C*enter for *D*isinformation and *C*onfusion


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 21, 2021)

Lesh said:


> From the CDC
> 
> Source Control to Block Exhaled Virus​Multi-layer cloth masks block release of exhaled respiratory particles into the environment,3-6 along with the microorganisms these particles carry.7,8  Cloth masks not only effectively block most large droplets (i.e., 20-30 microns and larger)9 but they can also block the exhalation of fine droplets and particles (also often referred to as aerosols) smaller than 10 microns ;3,5 which increase in number with the volume of speech10-12 and specific types of phonation.13 Multi-layer cloth masks can both block up to 50-70% of these fine droplets and particles3,14  and limit the forward spread of those that are not captured.5,6,15,16 Upwards of 80% blockage has been achieved in human experiments that have measured blocking of all respiratory droplets,4 with cloth masks in some studies performing on par with surgical masks as barriers for source control.3,9,14


Clean masks not used masks. Clean fresh masks. You do look better with a mask on. He he he. Coward Lesh.


----------



## Catman51 (Sep 22, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> I do.
> Every minute of every day.


Then you must ignore it every minute of the day.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 22, 2021)

Making kids under 6 mask isn’t science, it’s child abuse
					

Gov. Kathy Hochul has gone ahead and ordered masking not just for all schoolchildren but for tots age 2 and up in day care. This is, without question, not just senseless but positively harmful. The…




					nypost.com


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 28, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Unless you're rich in Hollywood, New York, or DC, then they're not necessary.
> 
> LOL


----------



## Lesh (Sep 28, 2021)

Republicans are interesting.

They refuse life saving vaccines because they claim the virus is expermental...but when they get sick from the virus they DEMAND monoclonal antibody treatments...which are of course ...experimental

The refuse to wear masks because they claim it inhibits CO2 expulsion...and also claim that masks are too porous to stop virus particles...which are far bigger than CO2 molecules..

I know

Crazy...right?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Catman51 (Oct 1, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Republicans are interesting.
> 
> They refuse life saving vaccines because they claim the virus is expermental...but when they get sick from the virus they DEMAND monoclonal antibody treatments...which are of course ...experimental
> 
> ...


Or, unlike the sheep who blindly comply, they can think for themselves and realize that this is not about their health but more about trying to force a specific action on them, also know as control them.

The powers that be have ceased trying to convince with facts their ideas and instead have moved on to extortion and threats.  They don't eve try to educate or convince anyone that what they claim is correct.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 1, 2021)

Republicans are interesting.

They refuse life saving vaccines because they claim the vaccinations are experimental...but when they get sick from the virus they DEMAND monoclonal antibody treatments...which are of course ...experimental

The refuse to wear masks because they claim it inhibits CO2 expulsion...and also claim that masks are too porous to stop virus particles...which are far bigger than CO2 molecules..

I know

Crazy...right?


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 1, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Republicans are interesting.
> 
> They refuse life saving vaccines because they claim the vaccinations are experimental...but when they get sick from the virus they DEMAND monoclonal antibody treatments...which are of course ...experimental
> 
> ...


See post 895 for your answer, if you ca not ignore it again as it does not support your claims and bias.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 1, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> See post 895 for your answer, if you ca not ignore it again as it does not support your claims and bias.


895 is nothing but paranoid fantasy


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 1, 2021)

Lesh said:


> 895 is nothing but paranoid fantasy


As is your post.  Only question is, why are you the most paranoid poster on this board?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Desperado (Oct 2, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> yea, a podcaster is the definitive source on mask effectiveness.
> 
> Leviticus 13:45


The bible also says:
God tells Moses that he is very particular about who can offer food at his temples. No one with a "defect" is allowed. That is, "no man who is blind or lame, disfigured or deformed; no man with a crippled foot or hand, or who is a hunchback or a dwarf, or who has any eye defect, or who has festering or running sores, or damaged testicles".

From Leviticus 21:17-24.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 2, 2021)

basquebromance said:


>


A further question, how many masks and for what duration?  Two, three, four and forever?  That seems to be what the government is mandating with its false narrative.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 2, 2021)

basquebromance said:


>


Good thing that kid was wearing a fawkig mask or he'd gotten a lot of people sick huh!


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 3, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Good thing that kid was wearing a fawkig mask or he'd gotten a lot of people sick huh!


Or no one would have gotten sick.  You mask Nazi's always look for the worst possible (and least likely) outcomes to make yourselves feel all warm and happy.  Shows just how much hate and fear is in you,


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## jc456 (Oct 5, 2021)

basquebromance said:


>


masks exacerbates the virus,  some of you dumb asses still don't get it.  And it's more than obvious the vaccine failed. awww the life of a demofk parrot.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Catman51 (Oct 6, 2021)

basquebromance said:


>


Sounds like a democrat reason, pure politics with zero medical reasons.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 7, 2021)

basquebromance said:


>


I only wear a mask because of political reasons.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Catman51 (Oct 9, 2021)

basquebromance said:


>


Disagree slightly.  Alone in the car?  take your mask off you are stupid.


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 9, 2021)

The virus is Dose Dependent.
The less viral load you are exposed to over longer distances, less time, and less crowded spaces, the less chance of a more serious reaction and hospitalization.

The greater viral load, the shorter the distance or longer time spent in closer proximity or in larger crowds and smaller or more saturated spaces, the greater risk of more severe reactions or hospitalization.

It is relative and proportional.

That is why the initial epicenters that had higher exposure to greater viral loads with less effective protection resulted in greater hospitalizations and deaths.

But after the exposures were more spread out and less concentrated in dense populations or high traffic through hospitals, then the rates decreased and were more manageable.

We still have high demand areas reporting shortages with medical response and resources.

But most of the risks are more spread out now.

High population areas in Brazil, India etc still have higher exposure to larger viral loads, where contagion keeps spreading regardless. 

But the less exposure the better. It is still proportional, so the better filtration and less leakage or contamination, the less risk of severe escalation.

Mild cases still allow the advantage of gaining immunity but without the worse risk of escalated symptoms or hospitalization that increases with exposure to greater viral loads as in heavily saturated or concentrated environments.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 9, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Disagree slightly.  Alone in the car?  take your mask off you are stupid.


And if you're going from one store to another?

Yea...ya don't take it off because that would be stupid


----------



## Lesh (Oct 9, 2021)

jc456 said:


> masks exacerbates the virus,


Absolute insanity


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 9, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Disagree slightly.  Alone in the car?  take your mask off you are stupid.


Some people don't have time to fumble with masks, putting them on and off in a sanitary way, or it causes more contamination by contact or placing the mask on surfaces touched by hands.
It defeats the purpose.

Medical professionals keep their hazmat gear or PPE on without touching, and remove to replace them per shift. This reduces contamination by manual contact.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 9, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> The virus is Dose Dependent.
> The less viral load you are exposed to over longer distances, less time, and less crowded spaces, the less chance of a more serious reaction and hospitalization.
> 
> The greater viral load, the shorter the distance or longer time spent in closer proximity or in larger crowds and smaller or more saturated spaces, the greater risk of more severe reactions or hospitalization.
> ...


To support your claim you will of course provide your doctorate in medicine and expose your research grants on the subject.  Otherwise, nice theory but hardly going to take y our word for it.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 9, 2021)

Lesh said:


> And if you're going from one store to another?
> 
> Yea...ya don't take it off because that would be stupid


Just how exposed are you in your own car, alone?

What is stupid is that you would make this argument.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 9, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Just how exposed are you in your own car, alone?
> 
> What is stupid is that you would make this argument.


So you think it makes more sense to handle that possibly infected mask when you're going to need it again in five minutes?

What a dope


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 9, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> Some people don't have time to fumble with masks, putting them on and off in a sanitary way, or it causes more contamination by contact or placing the mask on surfaces touched by hands.
> It defeats the purpose.
> 
> Medical professionals keep their hazmat gear or PPE on without touching, and remove to replace them per shift. This reduces contamination by manual contact.


You don't have time for your personal safety?  You are truly making that argument?

In that case, do you wear one when you are on the phone or conversing on screen?

Just as ridiculous and about as effective as wearing a mask when alone.  Besides, aren't the vaccines supposed to impart immunity?

Merely a continuation of a power play to gain complete dominance over the citizenry


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 9, 2021)

Lesh said:


> So you think it makes more sense to handle that possibly infected mask when you're going to need it again in five minutes?
> 
> What a dope


The dope is you if you cannot think of another way of masking.  Do you, in all of your wisdom, have only one mask?  What do you do when it gets dirty or smelly?  From what you say, you continue to use it and spread the infection.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 9, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> Some people don't have time to fumble with masks, putting them on and off in a sanitary way, or it causes more contamination by contact or placing the mask on surfaces touched by hands.
> It defeats the purpose.
> 
> Medical professionals keep their hazmat gear or PPE on without touching, and remove to replace them per shift. This reduces contamination by manual contact.


If you don't have time to consider your own safety, you don't belong in public.

Wearing a dirty mask is what defeats the purpose.  Which is why I call BS on your claim concerning medical professionals.  You claim that they continue to wear contaminated PPE while treating persons who are not contaminated, thus making them to spreaders.

For once, think about it.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 9, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> The dope is you if you cannot think of another way of masking.  Do you, in all of your wisdom, have only one mask?  What do you do when it gets dirty or smelly?  From what you say, you continue to use it and spread the infection.


Hey moron...I wear a mask in one store for 10 minutes and then don't change it because I'm going to be in another in a couple minutes.

Shut up you idiot troll


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 9, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Hey moron...I wear a mask in one store for 10 minutes and then don't change it because I'm going to be in another in a couple minutes.
> 
> Shut up you idiot troll



Except that the saliva droplets that actually trapped the virus, dries out in less than 30 minutes, making the mask a spreader instead of a collector by then.
If you do not change masks every half hour or sooner, they are useless.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 9, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Except that the saliva droplets that actually trapped the virus, dries out in less than 30 minutes, making the mask a spreader instead of a collector by then.
> If you do not change masks every half hour or sooner, they are useless.


Link.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 9, 2021)

Oh wait… that poster doesn’t do links

He just says shit and expects people to believe him


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 9, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Link.



That is obvious.
When you first start wearing the mask, it becomes moist from all the saliva droplets.
But if that was not constantly drying out, it would have to start dripping.
And each time you put it back on again, it is completely dry.
So then obviously it is no longer collecting and sticking together all those viruses it originally collected.
Once it has dried out, then all those virus particles are blowing back on the wind when you exhale.

But really, a mask it not even going to reduce even saliva droplets very much.
Watch this video.




__





						vido vaping through a mask - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com
				




But even talking about masks really does not make any sense.
Whatever strategy one chooses over an epidemic, the one criteria they must have is speed, because all epidemics have at least geometric growth,
And masks completely go contrary to that, since their point is to "flatten the curve", which does not at all make things better.
Since there is still spread, things are actually still getting worse.
So you not only accomplished nothing, you made things worse by preventing herd immunity.
What herd immunity relies upon is for the epidemic to die out because the virus can't find any new host in 12 days.
And that requires the virus to get too greedy and use up all the easy hosts too quickly.
If you artificially conserve easy hosts, like you do with masks, then the epidemic can never go away.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 9, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Hey moron...I wear a mask in one store for 10 minutes and then don't change it because I'm going to be in another in a couple minutes.
> 
> Shut up you idiot troll


So, you refuse to answer except for attempted insults.  Says that you have no real answer, only what you are programed to say.  And that says a lot bout you and your inability to think.

Calling another names is just admitting that you have no ability to 7hink for yourself, as witnessed by your response and your previous comments.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 9, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Link.


Proof that he is incorrect, if you want to play that game.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 9, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Oh wait… that poster doesn’t do links
> 
> He just says shit and expects people to believe him


Actually, that would be you.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 9, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Oh wait… that poster doesn’t do links
> 
> He just says shit and expects people to believe him



It is something you should try.
Its called logic.
Start at some point A., and given operators B, C, and D, can you get to point E or not?
Links just means you found a better liar who can pull of a con more effectively.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Absolute insanity


Yes, you’re insane


----------



## Lesh (Oct 9, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Proof that he is incorrect, if you want to play that game.


Sorry douche. it don't work that way. You make a claim, it's on you to prove it.

he doesn't even try


----------



## dudmuck (Oct 10, 2021)

jc456 said:


> masks exacerbates the virus,  some of you dumb asses still don't get it.  And it's more than obvious the vaccine failed. awww the life of a demofk parrot.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 10, 2021)

dudmuck said:


>


Upper left on that tailgate?

"Q"


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 10, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Sorry douche. it don't work that way. You make a claim, it's on you to prove it.
> 
> he doesn't even try


Nor do you you lying little rat dropping.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 10, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Nor do you you lying little rat dropping.


I have posted  links to documentation all THROUGH this thread moron.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 10, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I have posted  links to documentation all THROUGH this thread moron.


All posting continued links proves is that you don't have the mental capacity to think for yourself and express your ravings in your own words.  In other words, it proves your stupidity.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 10, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> If you don't have time to consider your own safety, you don't belong in public.
> 
> Wearing a dirty mask is what defeats the purpose.  Which is why I call BS on your claim concerning medical professionals.  You claim that they continue to wear contaminated PPE while treating persons who are not contaminated, thus making them to spreaders.
> 
> For once, think about it.



Clean masks don't stop the virus either.

What masks do do is to signal who is a slave to the state and who is a master.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 10, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> It is something you should try.
> Its called logic.
> Start at some point A., and given operators B, C, and D, can you get to point E or not?
> Links just means you found a better liar who can pull of a con more effectively.


Lesh doesnt do logic. It’s leftist dogma or nothing


----------



## Lesh (Oct 10, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lesh doesnt do logic. It’s leftist dogma or nothing


Look at the fat kid defending the Russian troll


----------



## Lesh (Oct 10, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> All posting continued links proves is that you don't have the mental capacity to think for yourself and express your ravings in your own words.  In other words, it proves your stupidity.


Because...yea...who needs actual facts


----------



## Lesh (Oct 10, 2021)

Source Control to Block Exhaled Virus​Multi-layer cloth masks block release of exhaled respiratory particles into the environment,3-6 along with the microorganisms these particles carry.7,8  Cloth masks not only effectively block most large droplets (i.e., 20-30 microns and larger)9 but they can also block the exhalation of fine droplets and particles (also often referred to as aerosols) smaller than 10 microns ;3,5 which increase in number with the volume of speech10-12 and specific types of phonation.13 Multi-layer cloth masks can both block up to 50-70% of these fine droplets and particles3,14  and limit the forward spread of those that are not captured.5,6,15,16 Upwards of 80% blockage has been achieved in human experiments that have measured blocking of all respiratory droplets,4 with cloth masks in some studies performing on par with surgical masks as barriers for source control.3,9,14

Filtration for Wearer Protection​Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns. The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts, in some cases filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron .14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35

Top of Page
Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.


An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
In a study of 124 Beijing households with > 1 laboratory-confirmed case of SARS-CoV-2 infection, mask use by the index patient and family contacts before the index patient developed symptoms reduced secondary transmission within the households by 79%.37
A retrospective case-control study from Thailand documented that, among more than 1,000 persons interviewed as part of contact tracing investigations, those who reported having always worn a mask during high-risk exposures experienced a greater than 70% reduced risk of acquiring infection compared with persons who did not wear masks under these circumstances.38
A study of an outbreak aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt, an environment notable for congregate living quarters and close working environments, found that use of face coverings on-board was associated with a 70% reduced risk.39
Investigations involving infected passengers aboard flights longer than 10 hours strongly suggest that masking prevented in-flight transmissions, as demonstrated by the absence of infection developing in other passengers and crew in the 14 days following exposure.40,41
At least ten studies have confirmed the benefit of universal masking in community level analyses: in a unified hospital system,42 a  German city,43 two U.S. states,44, 45 a panel of 15 U.S. states and Washington, D.C.,46, 47 as well as both Canada48 and the U.S. 49-51 nationally. Each analysis demonstrated that, following directives from organizational and political leadership for universal masking, new infections fell significantly. Two of these studies46, 47 and an additional analysis of data from 200 countries that included the U.S.51 also demonstrated reductions in mortality. Another 10-site study showed reductions in hospitalization growth rates following mask mandate implementation 49. A separate series of cross-sectional surveys in the U.S. suggested that a 10% increase in self-reported mask wearing tripled the likelihood of stopping community transmission.53 An economic analysis using U.S. data found that, given these effects, increasing universal masking by 15% could prevent the need for lockdowns and reduce associated losses of up to $1 trillion or about 5% of gross domestic product.47


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 10, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Look at the fat kid defending the Russian troll


Fat kid? You talking about yourself again Herr Lesh? Russian Troll? You leftists are insane. I actually speak Russian fluently. What about you? How many languages do you speak fluently?


----------



## Lesh (Oct 10, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> . I actually speak Russian fluently.


Yea...I'm surprised...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Oct 10, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Yea...I'm surprised...


Well, my parents are Russian immigrants. Came here in the 70s. We are a country of immigrants, Herr Lesh.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 10, 2021)

And now to ignore the fat little troll and get back on the thread topic









						Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 10, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Because...yea...who needs actual facts


Obviously not you.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 11, 2021)

dudmuck said:


>


all true. thanks


----------



## jc456 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Because...yea...who needs actual facts


you didn't write that with a straight face did you?  hahahaahahahahahhaa you wouldn't know a fact if it hit you.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Yea...I'm surprised...


you didn't say that right!!!!! too fking funny.  I knew what you meant, but it's hilarious you don't proof read your nonsense.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

jc456 said:


> you didn't say that right!!!!! too fking funny.  I knew what you meant, but it's hilarious you don't proof read your nonsense.


Do YOU even know what you are trolling about?


----------



## EvMetro (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Source Control to Block Exhaled Virus​Multi-layer cloth masks block release of exhaled respiratory particles into the environment,3-6 along with the microorganisms these particles carry.7,8  Cloth masks not only effectively block most large droplets (i.e., 20-30 microns and larger)9 but they can also block the exhalation of fine droplets and particles (also often referred to as aerosols) smaller than 10 microns ;3,5 which increase in number with the volume of speech10-12 and specific types of phonation.13 Multi-layer cloth masks can both block up to 50-70% of these fine droplets and particles3,14  and limit the forward spread of those that are not captured.5,6,15,16 Upwards of 80% blockage has been achieved in human experiments that have measured blocking of all respiratory droplets,4 with cloth masks in some studies performing on par with surgical masks as barriers for source control.3,9,14
> 
> Filtration for Wearer Protection​Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns. The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts, in some cases filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron .14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35
> 
> ...


Here is how masks work in the real world.  No scientific studies can change reality:


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 11, 2021)

Do Masks Work?  

For WHAT specifically? 

Protecting someone from getting COVID-19? 

NO....


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

EvMetro said:


> Here is how masks work in the real world.  No scientific studies can change reality:


Ya might notice that very little is coming out the front of that mask...and that what is escaping is going out only inches...


----------



## EvMetro (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Ya might notice that very little is coming out the front of that mask...and that what is escaping is going out only inches...


The video clearly shows the reality of how masks don't work in the real world.  Nice try on spinning the truth though...


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## jc456 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Do YOU even know what you are trolling about?


yep,  you will redirect the conversation away from your mistake, I get it.  You can't admit when you're wrong.  Me, I bite the bullet and just say, my bad and apologize.  You probably didn't even reread your own post to see your error.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Ya might notice that very little is coming out the front of that mask...and that what is escaping is going out only inches...


hahahaahahahahaaha you are truly hooked fish!!!!!!  can't make it up.


----------



## EvMetro (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


>


Nah...  I'll go with the real world illustration of what really happens.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Source Control to Block Exhaled Virus​Multi-layer cloth masks block release of exhaled respiratory particles into the environment,3-6 along with the microorganisms these particles carry.7,8  Cloth masks not only effectively block most large droplets (i.e., 20-30 microns and larger)9 but they can also block the exhalation of fine droplets and particles (also often referred to as aerosols) smaller than 10 microns ;3,5 which increase in number with the volume of speech10-12 and specific types of phonation.13 Multi-layer cloth masks can both block up to 50-70% of these fine droplets and particles3,14  and limit the forward spread of those that are not captured.5,6,15,16 Upwards of 80% blockage has been achieved in human experiments that have measured blocking of all respiratory droplets,4 with cloth masks in some studies performing on par with surgical masks as barriers for source control.3,9,14
> 
> Filtration for Wearer Protection​Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns. The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts, in some cases filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron .14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35
> 
> ...




That is silly.
Sure it is easy to temporarily catch saliva droplets that the viruses are stuck to, but for how long?
These fine saliva droplets are going to evaporate in 15 minutes or so, totally releasing their viruses again.
So all masks do is temporarily delay virus spread.
They can not possibly reduce the eventual spread at all, in any way.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


>



Wrong.
Those are images of water droplets, not viruses.
Once the water droplets evaporate in the mask, then all the viruses are release, but are just totally invisible.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Those are images of water droplets, not viruses.
> Once the water droplets evaporate in the mask, then all the viruses are release, but are just totally invisible.


And you have studies that show this to be accurate?

No?

You never do?

Ohh


----------



## jc456 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Absolute insanity


Why didn’t it stop the virus then?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 11, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> The dope is you if you cannot think of another way of masking.  Do you, in all of your wisdom, have only one mask?  What do you do when it gets dirty or smelly?  From what you say, you continue to use it and spread the infection.


Yep, constantly touching it and then every thing else that follows! Leash is too ignorant to understand! Beyond her boundaries


----------



## jc456 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> And you have studies that show this to be accurate?
> 
> No?
> 
> ...


You think we can see it? Come on man!


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Yep, constantly touching it and then every thing else that follows! Leash is too ignorant to understand! Beyond her boundaries


Here’s an idea… don’t touch your mask.

There. Problem solved


----------



## jc456 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Here’s an idea… don’t touch your mask.
> 
> There. Problem solved


How do you put yours on and off? Magic?

fk, can’t make it up


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

jc456 said:


> How do you put yours on and off? Magic?
> 
> fk, can’t make it up


 By the strings moron. And then I use hand sanitizer after I remove it

How stupid are you?


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Here’s an idea… don’t touch your mask.
> 
> There. Problem solved


So you wear it 24hrs a day?  Doubtful.  How do you put it on and take it off?  No touching?  Another lie from one who refuses to see reality and fights against it.  Also know as a psychopath.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> By the strings moron. And then I use hand sanitizer after I remove it
> 
> How stupid are you?


And the strings are not part of the mask?  How moronic are you?


----------



## TheParser (Oct 11, 2021)

Of course, I do NOT know.

But I DO know that wearing a mask gives me a (misguided?) sense of security.

I DO know that wearing a mask shows other people that I realize that we are all in this together.

And I DO know that besides maintaining social distancing, keep away from other human beings as much as possible. Institute your own lockdown: Refrain from going to movies, bars, gyms, concerts, amusement parks, etc. until this nightmare is gotten under control.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

TheParser said:


> Of course, I do NOT know.
> 
> But I DO know that wearing a mask gives me a (misguided?) sense of security.
> 
> ...


Quick question for you.  Who and how did this social distancing become codified?  Who decided on six feet (revised to three feet at one point) and what is the science pertaining to that?

All of your other statements are propaganda and should only be followed as a personal choice.


----------



## TheParser (Oct 11, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Quick question for you.  Who and how did this social distancing become codified?  Who decided on six feet (revised to three feet at one point) and what is the science pertaining to that?
> 
> All of your other statements are propaganda and should only be followed as a personal choice.


I do not know the "science" about social distancing.

I do not know whether it should be 3 or  6 or 9 feet.

I think that it is common sense that the farther you remain away from another human being, the better.

I even read that the virus can hang in the air.  So if one is walking alone on a sidewalk, s/he could be affected by the virus already in the air.

Bottom line: No one really knows what is and is not.

This is a work in progress.

Both sides are right about certain matters and wrong on other matters.

A little *humility* is needed by everyone.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> By the strings moron. And then I use hand sanitizer after I remove it
> 
> How stupid are you?


You touch it? Hahaha


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> And you have studies that show this to be accurate?
> 
> No?
> 
> ...



You do not need studies.
All doctors and nurses know this and will tell you.
And in fact you know it too.
You know the mask is only fine enough to catch large water droplets, but water evaporates.
What is there else one could possibly need to know?
This is trivial.
Everyone knows this.


----------



## ClaireH (Oct 11, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> N95's can reduce exposure.
> 
> Do not buy into the HYPE ...
> 
> On either side ...


Still debatable about the particle size/N95 mask weave larger (hence box warning). Flu particles are a bit larger on the nano scale than coronavirus molecules, so perhaps that’s why we saw the reduction go down to almost zero for 2 strains of flu last year; either that or those flu viruses were counted as Covid viruses- likely both simultaneously.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

TheParser said:


> I do not know the "science" about social distancing.
> 
> I do not know whether it should be 3 or  6 or 9 feet.
> 
> ...


At least, unlike so many others, you admit that you do not know.

As I said, it is and should be a matter of personal choice.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 11, 2021)

TheParser said:


> Of course, I do NOT know.
> 
> But I DO know that wearing a mask gives me a (misguided?) sense of security.
> 
> ...



The BEST way to get covid-19 under control is if as many young people as possible, deliberately get it as quickly as possible, so then we will have herd immunity.

The evidence is the mRNA injections do not work.
They initially increase antibodies, but once those die, there is no long term T-cell memory.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> The BEST way to get covid-19 under control is if as many young people as possible, deliberately get it as quickly as possible, so then we will have herd immunity.
> 
> The evidence is the mRNA injections do not work.
> They initially increase antibodies, but once those die, there is no long term T-cell memory.


A result of the hurried implantation of an untested vaccine.  We were told that it would solve the problem permanently and now the actual proof says otherwise.  A continuation of the lies being put out by Fauci and his Nazis.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> You do not need studies.


Yera ya do...if you want to be credible


Rigby5 said:


> All doctors and nurses know this and will tell you.


Name some...with links of course


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

ClaireH said:


> Still debatable about the particle size/N95 mask weave larger (hence box warning). Flu particles are a bit larger on the nano scale than coronavirus molecules, so perhaps that’s why we saw the reduction go down to almost zero for 2 strains of flu last year; either that or those flu viruses were counted as Covid viruses- likely both simultaneously.


Source Control to Block Exhaled Virus​Multi-layer cloth masks block release of exhaled respiratory particles into the environment,3-6 along with the microorganisms these particles carry.7,8 Cloth masks not only effectively block most large droplets (i.e., 20-30 microns and larger)9 but they can also block the exhalation of fine droplets and particles (also often referred to as aerosols) smaller than 10 microns ;3,5 which increase in number with the volume of speech10-12 and specific types of phonation.13 Multi-layer cloth masks can both block up to 50-70% of these fine droplets and particles3,14 and limit the forward spread of those that are not captured.5,6,15,16 Upwards of 80% blockage has been achieved in human experiments that have measured blocking of all respiratory droplets,4 with cloth masks in some studies performing on par with surgical masks as barriers for source control.3,9,14

Filtration for Wearer Protection​Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns. The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts, in some cases filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron .14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35

Top of Page
Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.


An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
In a study of 124 Beijing households with > 1 laboratory-confirmed case of SARS-CoV-2 infection, mask use by the index patient and family contacts before the index patient developed symptoms reduced secondary transmission within the households by 79%.37
A retrospective case-control study from Thailand documented that, among more than 1,000 persons interviewed as part of contact tracing investigations, those who reported having always worn a mask during high-risk exposures experienced a greater than 70% reduced risk of acquiring infection compared with persons who did not wear masks under these circumstances.38
A study of an outbreak aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt, an environment notable for congregate living quarters and close working environments, found that use of face coverings on-board was associated with a 70% reduced risk.39
Investigations involving infected passengers aboard flights longer than 10 hours strongly suggest that masking prevented in-flight transmissions, as demonstrated by the absence of infection developing in other passengers and crew in the 14 days following exposure.40,41
At least ten studies have confirmed the benefit of universal masking in community level analyses: in a unified hospital system,42 a German city,43 two U.S. states,44, 45 a panel of 15 U.S. states and Washington, D.C.,46, 47 as well as both Canada48 and the U.S. 49-51 nationally. Each analysis demonstrated that, following directives from organizational and political leadership for universal masking, new infections fell significantly. Two of these studies46, 47 and an additional analysis of data from 200 countries that included the U.S.51 also demonstrated reductions in mortality. Another 10-site study showed reductions in hospitalization growth rates following mask mandate implementation 49. A separate series of cross-sectional surveys in the U.S. suggested that a 10% increase in self-reported mask wearing tripled the likelihood of stopping community transmission.53 An economic analysis using U.S. data found that, given these effects, increasing universal masking by 15% could prevent the need for lockdowns and reduce associated losses of up to $1 trillion or about 5% of gross domestic product.47


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




					www.cdc.gov
				




That's what's called...a link


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> So you wear it 24hrs a day?  Doubtful.  How do you put it on and take it off?  No touching?  Another lie from one who refuses to see reality and fights against it.  Also know as a psychopath.


Never heard of hand sanitizer??

Fucking dope troll


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 11, 2021)

These dumb fucks who claim masks work must also think that fabric condoms work.

Why dont you go ahead and market a condom made out of COVID mask material?

It would just be for show and virtue signaling….like the COVID masks, while doing nothing to stop pregnacies or STDs.

Seems foolish, huh?

Well, that is what you mask cultists are doing…putting a baby sock on your cock.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Yera ya do...if you want to be credible
> 
> Name some...with links of course


Links are the refuge for those who cannot think for themselves: you.

Studies that you refer to are cherry picked and believed only by those who want to believe them.  They, as are you, are phony to anyone with a working brain.  But then you don't have that.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Links are the refuge for those who cannot think for themselves: you.
> 
> Studies that you refer to are cherry picked and believed only by those who want to believe them.  They, as are you, are phony to anyone with a working brain.  But then you don't have that.


Think about what you're saying stupid.

You're either making shit up or getting it from sources you are too embarrassed to name

Friggin nitwit


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Never heard of hand sanitizer??
> 
> Fucking dope troll


Then why not cover your face with hand sanitizer?  Or even practice basic personal hygiene?

There really should be a Leshlaw to keep you in check with your idiotic claims.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Think about what you're saying stupid.
> 
> You're either making shit up or getting it from sources you are too embarrassed to name
> 
> Friggin nitwit


Or telling the truth, which you refuse to listen to, as always.

BTW, resorting to name calling just expresses what you truly are, brain dead.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> These dumb fucks who claim masks work must also think that fabric condoms work.


From the CDC, dumbass

Source Control to Block Exhaled Virus​Multi-layer cloth masks block release of exhaled respiratory particles into the environment,3-6 along with the microorganisms these particles carry.7,8 Cloth masks not only effectively block most large droplets (i.e., 20-30 microns and larger)9 but they can also block the exhalation of fine droplets and particles (also often referred to as aerosols) smaller than 10 microns ;3,5 which increase in number with the volume of speech10-12 and specific types of phonation.13 Multi-layer cloth masks can both block up to 50-70% of these fine droplets and particles3,14 and limit the forward spread of those that are not captured.5,6,15,16 Upwards of 80% blockage has been achieved in human experiments that have measured blocking of all respiratory droplets,4 with cloth masks in some studies performing on par with surgical masks as barriers for source control.3,9,14

Filtration for Wearer Protection​Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns. The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts, in some cases filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron .14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35

Top of Page
Human Studies of Masking and SARS-CoV-2 Transmission​Data regarding the “real-world” effectiveness of community masking are limited to observational and epidemiological studies.


An investigation of a high-exposure event, in which 2 symptomatically ill hair stylists interacted for an average of 15 minutes with each of 139 clients during an 8-day period, found that none of the 67 clients who subsequently consented to an interview and testing developed infection. The stylists and all clients universally wore masks in the salon as required by local ordinance and company policy at the time.36
In a study of 124 Beijing households with > 1 laboratory-confirmed case of SARS-CoV-2 infection, mask use by the index patient and family contacts before the index patient developed symptoms reduced secondary transmission within the households by 79%.37
A retrospective case-control study from Thailand documented that, among more than 1,000 persons interviewed as part of contact tracing investigations, those who reported having always worn a mask during high-risk exposures experienced a greater than 70% reduced risk of acquiring infection compared with persons who did not wear masks under these circumstances.38
A study of an outbreak aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt, an environment notable for congregate living quarters and close working environments, found that use of face coverings on-board was associated with a 70% reduced risk.39
Investigations involving infected passengers aboard flights longer than 10 hours strongly suggest that masking prevented in-flight transmissions, as demonstrated by the absence of infection developing in other passengers and crew in the 14 days following exposure.40,41
At least ten studies have confirmed the benefit of universal masking in community level analyses: in a unified hospital system,42 a German city,43 two U.S. states,44, 45 a panel of 15 U.S. states and Washington, D.C.,46, 47 as well as both Canada48 and the U.S. 49-51 nationally. Each analysis demonstrated that, following directives from organizational and political leadership for universal masking, new infections fell significantly. Two of these studies46, 47 and an additional analysis of data from 200 countries that included the U.S.51 also demonstrated reductions in mortality. Another 10-site study showed reductions in hospitalization growth rates following mask mandate implementation 49. A separate series of cross-sectional surveys in the U.S. suggested that a 10% increase in self-reported mask wearing tripled the likelihood of stopping community transmission.53 An economic analysis using U.S. data found that, given these effects, increasing universal masking by 15% could prevent the need for lockdowns and reduce associated losses of up to $1 trillion or about 5% of gross domestic product.47


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> From the CDC, dumbass
> 
> Source Control to Block Exhaled Virus​Multi-layer cloth masks block release of exhaled respiratory particles into the environment,3-6 along with the microorganisms these particles carry.7,8 Cloth masks not only effectively block most large droplets (i.e., 20-30 microns and larger)9 but they can also block the exhalation of fine droplets and particles (also often referred to as aerosols) smaller than 10 microns ;3,5 which increase in number with the volume of speech10-12 and specific types of phonation.13 Multi-layer cloth masks can both block up to 50-70% of these fine droplets and particles3,14 and limit the forward spread of those that are not captured.5,6,15,16 Upwards of 80% blockage has been achieved in human experiments that have measured blocking of all respiratory droplets,4 with cloth masks in some studies performing on par with surgical masks as barriers for source control.3,9,14
> 
> ...



Some of you likely wear very small socks…


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> From the CDC, dumbass
> 
> Source Control to Block Exhaled Virus​Multi-layer cloth masks block release of exhaled respiratory particles into the environment,3-6 along with the microorganisms these particles carry.7,8 Cloth masks not only effectively block most large droplets (i.e., 20-30 microns and larger)9 but they can also block the exhalation of fine droplets and particles (also often referred to as aerosols) smaller than 10 microns ;3,5 which increase in number with the volume of speech10-12 and specific types of phonation.13 Multi-layer cloth masks can both block up to 50-70% of these fine droplets and particles3,14 and limit the forward spread of those that are not captured.5,6,15,16 Upwards of 80% blockage has been achieved in human experiments that have measured blocking of all respiratory droplets,4 with cloth masks in some studies performing on par with surgical masks as barriers for source control.3,9,14
> 
> ...


And you are one of the few that still thinks that the CDC is a scientific organization, not political and told what to print.  Just read their current history and publications.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 11, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> And you are one of the few that still thinks that the CDC is a scientific organization, not political and told what to print.  Just read their current history and publications.


What non political source should we be listening to when it comes to masks? Let's set aside pre-print studies too since they are not peer reviewed.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> And you are one of the few that still thinks that the CDC is a scientific organization, not political and told what to print.  Just read their current history and publications.


Troll somewhere else Q boy.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 11, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...



Long story short, you're an idiot. 
Instead of making pathetic justifications for hating Biden, just say it.  Why do you bother.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> What non political source should we be listening to when it comes to masks? Let's set aside pre-print studies too since they are not peer reviewed.


The intelligence of the mask wearer would be where I would start.  The individual is fully capable of making their own decisions in this regard.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Troll somewhere else Q boy.


Your lack of an IQ is showing again.  All you do is to cut and paste what a select few have said, nothing of your own thinking(?).  Perhaps because you never do that


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Long story short, you're an idiot.
> Instead of making pathetic justifications for hating Biden, just say it.  Why do you bother.


You read something about Biden in his statement?  It would appear that you are the idiot full of hate for actual facts.


----------



## sparky (Oct 11, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Bacterial pathogens were detected from human exhaled breath using a novel protocol
> 
> 
> It is generally believed that influenza outbreak is associated with breath-borne transmission of viruses, however relevant evidence is little for that…
> ...


The mask nazi's will never subscribe to the science Mr B.  For instance '_touch zone'_ is the 1st thing taught in infection control.  *WHY?* , because it's the n_umero uno_ sure fire way of transmission, _far _more virile than _anything _airborne, simply because of _disbursement_ .

Google how long any given virus can live on a door knob, a gas pump, and watch humanity rubbing their eyes, touching their faces,  etc out in humanity, and you'll start to realize just how the chain of infection works 





~S~


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 11, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> The intelligence of the mask wearer would be where I would start.  The individual is fully capable of making their own decisions in this regard.



You don't think it's worth researching? Just kind of a gut feeling?

Thanks for the cop out. I'm guessing you most likely get your info from only political sources.

BYW, this is not a gottcha' question, don't Palin your way through life.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Your lack of an IQ is showing again.  *All you do is to cut and paste *what a select few have said, nothing of your own thinking(?).  Perhaps because you never do that


"Cut and paste". (Actually COPY and paste...retard).

That's known as supporting your position.

What do you do?

Make unsubstantiated claims based on ...yea...nothing

I suppose to a retard, that makes sense


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> You don't think it's worth researching? Just kind of a gut feeling?
> 
> Thanks for the cop out. I'm guessing you most likely get your info from only political sources.


From Facebook QAnon garbage like the "Frontline Doctors"


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

sparky said:


> The mask nazi's will never subscribe to the science Mr B.  For instance '_touch zone'_ is the 1st thing taught in infection control.  *WHY?* , because it's the n_umero uno_ sure fire way of transmission, _far _more virile than _anything _airborne, simply because of _disbursement_ .
> 
> Google how long any given virus can live on a door knob, a gas pump, and watch humanity rubbing their eyes, touching their faces,  etc out in humanity, and you'll start to realize just how the chain of infection works
> 
> ...


So hand sanitizer is a foreign concept to you idiots?


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Source Control to Block Exhaled Virus​Multi-layer cloth masks block release of exhaled respiratory particles into the environment,3-6 along with the microorganisms these particles carry.7,8 Cloth masks not only effectively block most large droplets (i.e.,





Lesh said:


> )9 but they can also block the exhalation of fine droplets and particles (also often referred to as aerosols) smaller than 10 microns ;3,5 which increase in number with the volume of speech10-12 and specific types of phonation.13 Multi-layer cloth masks can both block up to 50-70% of these fine droplets and particles3,14 and limit the forward spread of those that are not captured.5,6,15,16 Upwards of 80% blockage has been achieved in human experiments that have measured blocking of all respiratory droplets,4 with cloth masks in some studies performing on par with surgical masks as barriers for source control.3,9,14
> 
> Filtration for Wearer Protection​Studies demonstrate that cloth mask materials can also reduce wearers’ exposure to infectious droplets through filtration, including filtration of fine droplets and particles less than 10 microns. The relative filtration effectiveness of various masks has varied widely across studies, in large part due to variation in experimental design and particle sizes analyzed. Multiple layers of cloth with higher thread counts have demonstrated superior performance compared to single layers of cloth with lower thread counts, in some cases filtering nearly 50% of fine particles less than 1 micron .14,17-29 Some materials (e.g., polypropylene) may enhance filtering effectiveness by generating triboelectric charge (a form of static electricity) that enhances capture of charged particles18,30 while others (e.g., silk) may help repel moist droplets31 and reduce fabric wetting and thus maintain breathability and comfort. In addition to the number of layers and choice of materials, other techniques can improve wearer protection by improving fit and thereby filtration capacity. Examples include but are not limited to mask fitters, knotting-and-tucking the ear loops of medical procedures masks, using a cloth mask placed over a medical procedure mask, and nylon hosiery sleeves.31-35
> 
> ...



Quoting proof you are wrong seems like a bad idea.
It clearly says the masks only block water droplets, and can not at all block a virus, since it is so much smaller.
It clearly says masks can only blocks what is "20-30 microns and larger".
But a virus like covid is less than 0.01 microns, and can not possibly be filtered.




__





						What size particle is important to transmission of COVID-19? | Aerosol Laboratory
					

In the first months of the pandemic, we got conflicting messages.  Typically, the public was told that it was transmitted by large droplets, and protection meant staying 2 meters away from others, washing hands (and surfaces) frequently, and staying behind plexiglass barriers.  On the other...




					www.aerosol.mech.ubc.ca
				



Sure you can TEMPORARILY catch water droplets, but they are going to quickly evaporate, so blocking them will NOT block any virus.


----------



## sparky (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> So hand sanitizer is a foreign concept to you idiots?


Not at all Lesh

That said, if you'd like to delve into specifics, OSHA 1910-1030 would be the place to start >>>






__





						1910.1030 - Bloodborne pathogens. | Occupational Safety and Health Administration
					






					www.osha.gov
				




~S~


----------



## sparky (Oct 11, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> *proof*


Is all _around_ us R5

i mean, after almost 2 years

~S~


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> You don't think it's worth researching? Just kind of a gut feeling?
> 
> Thanks for the cop out. I'm guessing you most likely get your info from only political sources.


You guess wrong, as usual in trying to deplatform any who dare to think differently that you do.

Intelligence and logic are not a gut feeling, just intelligent processing of information.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You guess wrong, as usual in trying to deplatform any who dare to think differently that you do.
> 
> Intelligence and logic are not a gut feeling, just intelligent processing of information.


You need to process FACTS in order to get accurate results.

And you get your facts from….


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> "Cut and paste". (Actually COPY and paste...retard).
> 
> That's known as supporting your position.
> 
> ...


You, being one, would know more about retards than I.  And "copy and paste" still shows your inability to think for yourself, as expected.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Quoting proof you are wrong seems like a bad idea.
> It clearly says the masks only block water droplets, and can not at all block a virus, since it is so much smaller.
> It clearly says masks can only blocks what is "20-30 microns and larger".
> But a virus like covid is less than 0.01 microns, and can not possibly be filtered.
> ...


Gee I guess you thought of something the CDC just never considered huh?

Dope


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 11, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You guess wrong, as usual in trying to deplatform any who dare to think differently that you do
> 
> Intelligence and logic are not a gut feeling, just intelligent processing of information.



Processing of information. Great, now back to my question. What non-political source do you use for that information?


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> You need to process FACTS in order to get accurate results.
> 
> And you get your facts from….



Reading and thinking about all sides, something that you never do or are capable of doing.

Also, from your posts, you don't care about accurate results, just those that give you a warm fuzzy feeling.  In other words, supports your hate.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> You need to process FACTS in order to get accurate results.
> 
> And you get your facts from….



I'm beginning to think he's embarrassed by his sources.


----------



## sparky (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> You need to process FACTS in order to get accurate results.


good point Lesh

so just what scientific standard applies would be my Q 

I've posted 1910-1030

best i can do

what can you bring to the table?

~S~


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Processing of information. Great, now back to my question. What non-political source do you use for that information?


I use all sources, political or not.  Read accounts from all sides and make up my mind after gathering all of the facts.

You should try it sometime.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 11, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> I use all sources, political or not.  Read accounts from all sides and make up my mind after gathering all of the facts.
> 
> You should try it sometime.



Sure you do. What are those sources specific to mask wearing that are not political?


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I'm beginning to think he's embarrassed by his sources.


If you were truly beginning to think, you would not post such idiotic comments.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 11, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> If you were truly beginning to think, you would not post such idiotic comments.


Then what are your sources Mrs. Palin?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Oct 11, 2021)

Marxist infiltrators tell lefty sheep to jump.

Left sheep ask, “How high?”

Baaa baaa baaa


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Then what are your sources Mrs. Palin?


Attempting insults just proves that you don't have the ability for rational or original thought. As evidenced by your posts.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

sparky said:


> good point Lesh
> 
> so just what scientific standard applies would be my Q
> 
> ...


A. I was talking to your idiot friend not you.

B. What was the point of your link? That using hand sanitizer after removing a mask is wrong?


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Attempting insults just proves that you don't have the ability for rational or original thought. As evidenced by your posts.


Dude. bripat makes more sense than you and he's a fucking idiot.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 11, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You read something about Biden in his statement?  It would appear that you are the idiot full of hate for actual facts.


I'd rather hang my hat on the CDC than listen to Biden haters and antivaxxers.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> A. I was talking to your idiot friend not you.
> 
> B. What was the point of your link? That using hand sanitizer after removing a mask is wrong?


You claimed to always wear your one mask.  Or did  you lie again?  Did you take a bath in hand sanitizer? If so y u would disappear.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I'd rather hang my hat on the CDC than listen to Biden haters and antivaxxers.


Then you would rather prolong the threat.  That is actually what you are saying.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Dude. bripat makes more sense than you and he's a fucking idiot.


Apparently you are fluid in idiot, which explains your nonsense replies.  That and your self admitted retard masters.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 11, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You claimed to always wear your one mask


I did not. Do you have trouble reading? Are you lying?

Or....are you just another right wing troll.

My guess ...all three


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 11, 2021)

Lesh said:


> I did not. Do you have trouble reading? Are you lying?
> 
> Or....are you just another right wing troll.
> 
> My guess ...all three


You say you n ever take off your mask in public. You implied that you even wear one indoors and never change your mask.  You claim that a hand sanitizer is a cure all for the disease.  You never listen to what others say unless you can find someone elses words to copy and try to claim the unverified truth against it that you are constantly provided with.  

In other words, you are a denier of the truth and throw a hissy fit when called on it.  You are a troll with no original words to back up you claims.  You are despicable.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 12, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Then you would rather prolong the threat.  That is actually what you are saying.


There is no threat.  Have the jab and lessen you chance of getting it and going to hospital. 

Other than medical condition, there is no valid reason why anyone wouldn't have it.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 12, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You say you n ever take off your mask in public.


Nope. Post quotes. They don't exist


Catman51 said:


> You implied that you even wear one indoors and never change your mask.


"Even wear one indoors"? Yea...no shit. That's WHEN you need to wear them. Indoors like in STORES you moron.


Catman51 said:


> You claim that a hand sanitizer is a cure all for the disease.


Wrong. I said it's what you do to make sure removing your mask doesn't cause you to get infected...friggin moron.


Catman51 said:


> *You never listen to what others say* unless you can find someone elses words to copy and try to claim the unverified truth against it that you are constantly provided with.


Obviously you got THAT backwards considering the number of things you claim I said that are completely backwards. Beyond that, your gibberish is saying what? That documenting claims is BAD?


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> There is no threat.  Have the jab and lessen you chance of getting it and going to hospital.
> 
> Other than medical condition, there is no valid reason why anyone wouldn't have it.


If the jab is so effective, why the thousands of breakthrough cases?  Why the fear of further variants?  Why the warnings of heart damage for teens and young adults?

BTW, YOU don't get to decide for others what is a valid reason.  That attitude only proves that you bought into the brain washing from your overlords.  No reason other than not wanting it is needed, at least when we were a free people.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Nope. Post quotes. They don't exist
> 
> "Even wear one indoors"? Yea...no shit. That's WHEN you need to wear them. Indoors like in STORES you moron.
> 
> ...


Basic comment so simple even YOU should be able to understand, you are a liar and a moron who refuses to see any facts that you don't like.  

BTW, since you claim wearing a mask inside indoors is when it is needed.  Do you wear a mask on the internet, talking on the phone or even watching your liberal media sources on TV?

Post a picture of yourself so that we can fully understand your mask preference.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 12, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> If the jab is so effective, why the thousands of breakthrough cases?  Why the fear of further variants?  Why the warnings of heart damage for teens and young adults?
> 
> BTW, YOU don't get to decide for others what is a valid reason.  That attitude only proves that you bought into the brain washing from your overlords.  No reason other than not wanting it is needed, at least when we were a free people.


“Thousands” out of tens of millions vaxxed

Oh


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> “Thousands” out of tens of millions vaxxed
> 
> Oh


Thousands and growing rapidly that are admitted to.  Like you, so called health authorities lie about it to further their agenda of total control.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 12, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Thousands and growing rapidly that are admitted to.  Like you, so called health authorities lie about it to further their agenda of total control.


And you got this “information” from where?

Oh that’s right. You pull it out of your ass


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> And you got this “information” from where?
> 
> Oh that’s right. You pull it out of your ass


No, from scientific studies.  Unlike you, I don't copy and paste everything I read on the subject and I use logic and reason, things you have never heard of, to form my opinions.  I also do not claim, unlike you, that my opinions are the only facts that should be allowable to others.

BTW, you seem to be fascinated by my ass.  Why? You want a sniff?


----------



## Lesh (Oct 12, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> No, from scientific studies.  Unlike you, I don't copy and paste everything I read on the subject and I use logic and reason, things you have never heard of, to form my opinions.  I also do not claim, unlike you, that my opinions are the only facts that should be allowable to others.
> 
> BTW, you seem to be fascinated by my ass.  Why? You want a sniff?


Good post em so we can all see


----------



## Lesh (Oct 12, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> No, from scientific studies.  Unlike you, I don't copy and paste everything I read on the subject and I use logic and reason, things you have never heard of, to form my opinions.  I also do not claim, unlike you, that my opinions are the only facts that should be allowable to others.
> 
> BTW, you seem to be fascinated by my ass.  Why? You want a sniff?


Actually the opposite. Your posts STINK of ass.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Good post em so we can all see


Maybe after you post acxtual facts.  You haven't yet done so, only regurgitated opinions from othrs and othing of your own.  But then your mind doesn't work.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Actually the opposite. Your posts STINK of ass.


You would be the one most familiar with that particular smell.  Your favorite perfume?


----------



## Lesh (Oct 12, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You would be the one most familiar with that particular smell.  Your favorite perfume?


That’s your idea of documenting your claims huh?

Trumpers. Whatever


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 12, 2021)

Masks work better than nothing.  That is a self-evident truth.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> That’s your idea of documenting your claims huh?
> 
> Trumpers. Whatever


That's your idea of a thoughtful response?  Totally mentally deficient as usual.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 12, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> That's your idea of a thoughtful response?  Totally mentally deficient as usual.


Damn. Dude's a poor imitation of bripat9643 . That's a tough thing to be.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Damn. Dude's a poor imitation of bripat9643 . That's a tough thing to be.


You would seem to know since poor imitations are what you do.  A poor imitation of intelligence or even of being human.  Go sniff some more ass since that is your preference.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Yera ya do...if you want to be credible
> 
> Name some...with links of course


The box that manufacturers use says so!!!!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 12, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> You don't think it's worth researching? Just kind of a gut feeling?
> 
> Thanks for the cop out. I'm guessing you most likely get your info from only political sources.
> 
> BYW, this is not a gottcha' question, don't Palin your way through life.


Research what? The boxes the manufacturer uses has it printed on them! Why do you doubt that?


----------



## Lesh (Oct 12, 2021)

jc456 said:


> The box that manufacturers use says so!!!!


Russian Troll Rigby made claims about saliva drying up on masks or some nonsense. The box says nothing of the kind


----------



## jc456 (Oct 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Russian Troll Rigby made claims about saliva drying up on masks or some nonsense. The box says nothing of the kind


Yep that’s what happens! What do you think happens to the saliva?


----------



## Lesh (Oct 12, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Yep that’s what happens! What do you think happens to the saliva?


Go back and read his claims and then find something supports them


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Russian Troll Rigby made claims about saliva drying up on masks or some nonsense. The box says nothing of the kind


No, the researchers do.  Read somethin g other than your propaganda for a change.  Or have it read to you since you cannot comprehend the written word.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Go back and read his claims and then find something supports them


Since you like to demand things but never supply answers when asked, you supply something that denies this.

Of course you won't/can't  as we have all come to expect from you.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Russian Troll Rigby made claims about saliva drying up on masks or some nonsense. The box says nothing of the kind


How would you know, you never read anything that counters your lies.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 12, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Go back and read his claims and then find something supports them


What do you…. Think happens to the saliva?  I see you avoided to answer! Afraid to admit it


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 12, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Research what? The boxes the manufacturer uses has it printed on them! Why do you doubt that?


So, I'm guessing you never got past that facebook post that make up your core beliefs about masks. Cuz you're lazy and dumb, let's face it.

This is some old shit from 2020, catch up. 









						PolitiFact - Mask box label is legitimate, but people are misinterpreting it
					

Online rumors continue to claim that different face masks are ineffective in protecting against the spread of COVID-19.




					www.politifact.com


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 12, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> So, I'm guessing you never got past that facebook post that make up your core beliefs about masks. Cuz you're lazy and dumb, let's face it.
> 
> This is some old shit from 2020, catch up.
> 
> ...


Lazy and dumb is not researching any claim that you just choose to ignore.  Tunnel dissonance rears its ugly head in you.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 12, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Lazy and dumb is not researching any claim that you just choose to ignore.  Tunnel dissonance rears its ugly head in you.


I actually provided a link.

I've also previously provided studies showing masks work.

What have you done?


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 12, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I actually provided a link.
> 
> I've also previously provided studies showing masks work.
> 
> What have you done?


I have read studies on both sides of the issue and monitored real world results and reactions.  I have reasoned out what the likely outcome will be.

I have not relied on what others tell me in links, preferring truth  to the words of some other bigoted individual.

As I have said, I look at studies from both sides, unlike you and your kind.

All of this leads to a different outlook than yours, a more truthful one.


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 12, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...


Oh they work !


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 12, 2021)

Want a cigar ? Look closely


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 12, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> I have read studies on both sides of the issue and monitored real world results and reactions.  I have reasoned out what the likely outcome will be.



Cool, post 'em.



Catman51 said:


> I have not relied on what others tell me in links, preferring truth  to the words of some other bigoted individual.



Definition: I will not be persuaded by anything regardless of merit.



Catman51 said:


> As I have said, I look at studies from both sides, unlike you and your kind.
> 
> All of this leads to a different outlook than yours, a more truthful one.



Great, post the studies. Let's talk about them.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 12, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> So, I'm guessing you never got past that facebook post that make up your core beliefs about masks. Cuz you're lazy and dumb, let's face it.
> 
> This is some old shit from 2020, catch up.
> 
> ...


N95 was the mask, and the boxes said doesn’t protect against wuhan! Drop mic! Btw, I’m right here, get better material


----------



## jc456 (Oct 12, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Cool, post 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’re a waste of time, you can’t read the print on the boxes!


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 12, 2021)

jc456 said:


> N95 was the mask, and the boxes said doesn’t protect against wuhan! Drop mic! Btw, I’m right here, get better material



Yes, I've already provided a link. The masks don't prevent COVID however they do slow the spread. This is old news.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 12, 2021)

jc456 said:


> You’re a waste of time, you can’t read the print on the boxes!


And you can't read a simple link or get passed debates of mid 2020.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 12, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Yes, I've already provided a link. The masks don't prevent COVID however they do slow the spread. This is old news.


Prove it! Tell us how?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 12, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> And you can't read a simple link or get passed debates of mid 2020.


Box print says it all! You making up scenarios doesn’t trump the print.

doesn’t protect!!!!! How can it therefore slow down what it can’t protect against?


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 12, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> If the jab is so effective, why the thousands of breakthrough cases?  Why the fear of further variants?  Why the warnings of heart damage for teens and young adults?
> 
> BTW, YOU don't get to decide for others what is a valid reason.  That attitude only proves that you bought into the brain washing from your overlords.  No reason other than not wanting it is needed, at least when we were a free people.



Your stuoidity and recalcitrance doesn't deserve a reply.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Your stuoidity and recalcitrance doesn't deserve a reply.


Can’t explain why vaccinated people like you are afraid of unvaccinated like me if the vaccine works! That’s not logical and makes you ignorant


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 12, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Prove it! Tell us how?


Myself and others have all provided sources about masks working. I've just supplied a source that explains the verbiage on the boxes. The source is from over a year ago, this is an old moronic argument.


----------



## sparky (Oct 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> A. I was talking to your idiot friend not you.


which one?  



Lesh said:


> B. What was the point of your link? That using hand sanitizer after removing a mask is wrong?


*1910-1030* is the industry _standard_ Lesh

all the _if's, but's ,and's_ and_ if's_ this thread produces (like so many) are answered there

~S~


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Can’t explain why vaccinated people like you are afraid of unvaccinated like me if the vaccine works! That’s not logical and makes you ignorant



I'm not afraid of idiots who chose not to protect themselves and family.
The vast majority in hospitals are antivaxxers. Ask them if they regret it. 
You can die how you like. That's your rigjt but don't ask the publically  funded medical system to save you.  You showed no patriotism to the country. You ignored the best advice in the world because your politics or religion says different. Well whoppee. 

I can't believe you have the stupidity to publically declare your stupidity.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Myself and others have all provided sources about masks working. I've just supplied a source that explains the verbiage on the boxes. The source is from over a year ago, this is an old moronic argument.


One that doesn’t work! Box says does not protect, doesn’t say slows down!! Can’t get passed the print dude! Anyone can inject opinion, but the box is from studies the manufacturer did! You’re argument is nonsense


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I'm not afraid of idiots who chose not to protect themselves and family.
> The vast majority in hospitals are antivaxxers. Ask them if they regret it.
> You can die how you like. That's your rigjt but don't ask the publically  funded medical system to save you.  You showed no patriotism to the country. You ignored the best advice in the world because your politics or religion says different. Well whoppee.
> 
> I can't believe you have the stupidity to publically declare your stupidity.


Then why do you argue with me? Why mandate it?

no I don’t regret it. Why would I regret getting something that doesn’t work?


----------



## Lesh (Oct 13, 2021)

There's no discussion or debate with anti-vaxxers and anti-mask freaks


----------



## playtime (Oct 13, 2021)

this past flu season had record lows & along with social distancing & increased washing of ones' hands - wearing a MASK was paramount in the reduction of cases.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2021)

Lesh said:


> There's no discussion or debate with anti-vaxxers and anti-mask freaks


cause you have no argument, we know. Yet here you are.  too fking funny.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> One that doesn’t work! Box says does not protect, doesn’t say slows down!! Can’t get passed the print dude! Anyone can inject opinion, but the box is from studies the manufacturer did! You’re argument is nonsense


Yeah, I've already provided a link about the mask boxes which you have chosen to ignore. There have also been various studies about how masks work that have been posted across the board as well.

And in response we get threads like this with claims of masks not working and using the link in the OP which doesn't even say that as "proof". 

That right wing echo chamber has most likely permanently fucked with your heads where you have trained yourself to follow a very narrow path and any deviation be it new facts or information short circuits your brain and you have to run back to the path. Whether it was Limbaugh or Hannity or Carlson or Trump, you must always please your daddy.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Cool, post 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should do your research for you?  Because you are incapable of doing so?  Additionally, it appears to be you who "will  not be persuaded regardless of merit" or anything that you cannot attack or lie about.

Unlike you, I do not post the works of others, preferring to use their understanding and knowledge to help form my own conclusions.  This while you seem to rely on the printed words of others and reposting those words rather than reason on your own.  Little minds and all that.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 13, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Your stuoidity and recalcitrance doesn't deserve a reply.


In other words, you cannot refute what I have said.  Better fo check with your masters to see if they can.

BTW, your reply confirms how ridiculous your thinking is.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Yeah, I've already provided a link about the mask boxes which you have chosen to ignore. There have also been various studies about how masks work that have been posted across the board as well.
> 
> And in response we get threads like this with claims of masks not working and using the link in the OP which doesn't even say that as "proof".
> 
> That right wing echo chamber has most likely permanently fucked with your heads where you have trained yourself to follow a very narrow path and any deviation be it new facts or information short circuits your brain and you have to run back to the path. Whether it was Limbaugh or Hannity or Carlson or Trump, you must always please your daddy.


I get it!  It is only true if it i in agreement with you and your doubtful claims.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 13, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I'm not afraid of idiots who chose not to protect themselves and family.
> The vast majority in hospitals are antivaxxers. Ask them if they regret it.
> You can die how you like. That's your rigjt but don't ask the publically  funded medical system to save you.  You showed no patriotism to the country. You ignored the best advice in the world because your politics or religion says different. Well whoppee.
> 
> I can't believe you have the stupidity to publically declare your stupidity.


You really bought the whole lie hood, line and sinker.  Proves just about everything about how gullible (another word for stupid) you are.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Yeah, I've already provided a link about the mask boxes which you have chosen to ignore. There have also been various studies about how masks work that have been posted across the board as well.
> 
> And in response we get threads like this with claims of masks not working and using the link in the OP which doesn't even say that as "proof".
> 
> That right wing echo chamber has most likely permanently fucked with your heads where you have trained yourself to follow a very narrow path and any deviation be it new facts or information short circuits your brain and you have to run back to the path. Whether it was Limbaugh or Hannity or Carlson or Trump, you must always please your daddy.


I know you provided a link that is someone's opinion.  not scientific study.  dude, you can post that fking same line until your head pops off.  If it were so, the print on the box wouldn't exist.  until then, you're argument is nonsense.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> I get it!  It is only true if it i in agreement with you and your doubtful claims.


yep, he can't get passed the studies the manufacturers did and posted the print on the boxes.  He thinks his commie friends know more than the studies cause, wait for it.......they're commies.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> yep, he can't get passed the studies the manufacturers did and posted the print on the boxes.  He thinks his commie friends know more than the studies cause, wait for it.......they're commies.


Oh? Can you post those studies the manufactures did?


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 13, 2021)

These people are morons.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Oh? Can you post those studies the manufactures did?


ask them, they're printing the boxes.  I owe you nothing.  they owe you cause you're questioning them.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> These people are morons.


says Mo!!!!!


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> ask them, they're printing the boxes.  I owe you nothing.  they owe you cause you're questioning them.


I'm asking you since you seem to be referencing something you've never read. Which is completely unsurprising. This is why you're a moron.


----------



## krichton (Oct 13, 2021)

playtime said:


> this past flu season had record lows & along with social distancing & increased washing of ones' hands - wearing a MASK was paramount in the reduction of cases.



I think this is an understatement.   We went from 30-60,000 flu deaths a year and tens of millions of cases to just 2000 cases.  That's a near eradication and it's no coincidence.  You see similar results in asian countries during any normal year.  However, I don't think normal surgical masks and cloth masks work that well if at all for delta.  I think in order to be protective everyone needs to wear n95, kn95 or kf94.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I'm asking you since you seem to be referencing something you've never read. Which is completely unsurprising. This is why you're a moron.


I read the boxes.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> I read the boxes.


So what? The masks aren't intended to walk into a room full of COVID patients. They do however reduce the spread of the virus.

Now, where are those studies you assume the manufactures did? Can you even prove they did any testing at all? I can show studies where masks proved to reduce the spread, what do you have, moron?









						An evidence review of face masks against COVID-19
					

The science around the use of masks by the public to impede COVID-19 transmission is advancing rapidly. In this narrative review, we develop an analytical framework to examine mask usage, synthesizing the relevant literature to inform multiple areas: population impact, transmission...




					www.pnas.org
				












						Surgical masks reduce COVID-19 spread, large-scale study shows
					

Researchers found that surgical masks impede the spread of COVID-19 and that just a few, low-cost interventions increase mask-wearing compliance.




					med.stanford.edu
				












						Large Study Confirms Masks Work to Limit COVID-19 Spread
					

A large, international trial conducted in Bangladesh showed that the use of masks not only helped save lives but also proved to be cost-effective.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> So what? The masks aren't intended to walk into a room full of COVID patients. They do however reduce the spread of the virus.


nope, the manufacturer says nope!!! you're still confused I get it.  not protect  does not mean reduce, it means does not.  sorry charlie.

See, your ignorance of what a virus is is your fail.  And, you believe that the virus is spit!!!!! hahaahahahhahahahahaha that's how fking ignorant you are.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> nope, the manufacturer says nope!!! you're still confused I get it.  not protect  does not mean reduce, it means does not.  sorry charlie
> 
> See, your ignorance of what a virus is is your fail.  And, you believe that the virus is spit!!!!! hahaahahahhahahahahaha that's how fking ignorant you are.



The virus is spit? 

I've now provided multiple links showing that masks reduce the spread of the virus and all you have is a box? For which I also provided a link that puts the text on the box in real context. You ignore it, won't even include the links in your quotes of my posts. That's how pathetic and moronic you are.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> The virus is spit?
> 
> I've now provided multiple links showing that masks reduce the spread of the virus and all you have is a box? For which I also provided a link that puts the text on the box in real context. You ignore it, won't even include the links in your quotes of my posts. That's how pathetic and moronic you are.


you provided useless information.  Those are all bogus shit to push the ploy.  See the manufacturers know that the size of virus cannot be stopped by their masks based on science and their manufactured product.  Bacteria is not a virus.  a virus is a virus.  And so far no one is of any scientific position able to change the effects of a natural substance like a virus and cloth material.  See, they have microscopes that they used to determine the size of the bacteria on the cloth manufactured.  But you believe commies pushing compliance to their ways on society.  I left my bare ass in the air and fart, I bet you smell it.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> The virus is spit?
> 
> I've now provided multiple links showing that masks reduce the spread of the virus and all you have is a box? For which I also provided a link that puts the text on the box in real context. You ignore it, won't even include the links in your quotes of my posts. That's how pathetic and moronic you are.


you think  the virus is spit.  That's why you wear a mask to stop spit.  Say otherwise


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 13, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...


Apparently, some studies claim to have shown "some" benefit. The quantity of "some" is unknown. Suffice to say, masks do not stop particles like the size of viruses, you need a suit and mask to an outside air supply to achieve immunity.

Masks are a token gesture.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> you provided useless information.  Those are all bogus shit to push the ploy.  See the manufacturers know that the size of virus cannot be stopped by their masks based on science and their manufactured product.  Bacteria is not a virus.  a virus is a virus.  And so far no one is of any scientific position able to change the effects of a natural substance like a virus and cloth material.  See, they have microscopes that they used to determine the size of the bacteria on the cloth manufactured.  But you believe commies pushing compliance to their ways on society.  I left my bare ass in the air and fart, I bet you smell it.



I've provided studies with real world use and I've provided a link that explains the box warning. You won't look at any of it because of what? A single sentence. Moron.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I've provided studies with real world use and I've provided a link that explains the box warning. You won't look at any of it because of what? A single sentence. Moron.


And you won't consider any other explanation based on your what, total knowledge of everything?  Won't even consider any other theory?  Now that is moronic but goes with your personality.  Only YOU can be correct and everything you say is false is written in stone.  Really stupid.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I've provided studies with real world use and I've provided a link that explains the box warning. You won't look at any of it because of what? A single sentence. Moron.


real world is not a study.  see, you don't even understand that.  A study is based on controlled participants.  come back when you learn about studies and how they are used. And read the print on the boxes and that's all you need to know.  Spit isn't a virus, so why is it important for you to catch it in a mask?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> And you won't consider any other explanation based on your what, total knowledge of everything?  Won't even consider any other theory?  Now that is moronic but goes with your personality.  Only YOU can be correct and everything you say is false is written in stone.  Really stupid.


following people around and collecting information isn't a study.  So, he doesn't even know what a study actually is.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> real world is not a study.



No, that's actually not true. Read my links.



jc456 said:


> see, you don't even understand that.



You really don't think people study real world data?



jc456 said:


> A study is based on controlled participants.



Not necessarily. Studying data often times happens in the real world because you can't duplicate events that take place in a lab. Like a pandemic for example.



jc456 said:


> come back when you learn about studies and how they are used. And read the print on the boxes and that's all you need to know.  Spit isn't a virus, so why is it important for you to catch it in a mask?



^Moron.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> No, that's actually not true. Read my links.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure, they call it climate studies.  I still laugh.  it's not controlled, it's just data.  Doesn't mean anything other than data.  can't make any conclusions off of it.  You won't listen to me.  so, the print from the manufacturer means nothing to you.  You can't even admit that all a mask is for is to collect spit, it doesn't stop a virus.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> sure, they call it climate studies.  I still laugh.  it's not controlled, it's just data.  Doesn't mean anything other than data.  can't make any conclusions off of it.  You won't listen to me.  so, the print from the manufacturer means nothing to you.  You can't even admit that all a mask is for is to collect spit, it doesn't stop a virus.



You honestly believe it's impossible to look at data from outside of a lab and well....study it? You really believe this?

You have not at all been able to discredit anything I've posted, you won't even crack open the links because you think you know everything. Moron.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 13, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> And you won't consider any other explanation based on your what, total knowledge of everything?  Won't even consider any other theory?  Now that is moronic but goes with your personality.  Only YOU can be correct and everything you say is false is written in stone.  Really stupid.



What do you want me to consider? Your opinion? Fuck you, bring something to the table.


----------



## sparky (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> , bring something to the table.


1910-1030

~S~


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> You honestly believe it's impossible to look at data from outside of a lab and well....study it? You really believe this?
> 
> You have not at all been able to discredit anything I've posted, you won't even crack open the links because you think you know everything. Moron.


study it for what?

The manufacturers print on the boxes discredits you.  Not me.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 13, 2021)

sparky said:


> 1910-1030
> 
> ~S~


I don't know that that is, but it's not bringing it.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> study it for what?


Study what happens to societies that use masks to help negate the spread of a contagious virus. Are you lost? Read my links, moron.


----------



## sparky (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I don't know that that is, but it's not bringing it.







__





						1910.1030 - Bloodborne pathogens. | Occupational Safety and Health Administration
					






					www.osha.gov
				




the '_gold_' standard of infection control protocol happy one

~S~


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 13, 2021)

sparky said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloodborne pathogens?


----------



## sparky (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Bloodborne pathogens?


_any_ pathogens Happy one

this essentially is, what every infection control officer imparts_ (in plainer english here_) to any health care provider

~S~


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 13, 2021)

sparky said:


> _any_ pathogens Happy one
> 
> this essentially is, what every infection control officer imparts_ (in plainer english here_) to any health care provider
> 
> ~S~



Why do you purposefully ignore your own source when they are specifically referring to COVID-19?





__





						covid-19 - USDOL OSHA Public Web Site Search Results
					






					search.osha.gov
				




Really dumb, guy.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Study what happens to societies that use masks to help negate the spread of a contagious virus. Are you lost? Read my links, moron.


How?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I don't know that that is, but it's not bringing it.


Irony


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Irony


Actually no.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 13, 2021)

jc456 said:


> How?


Read the multiple links to those studies that I provided. My god,


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 14, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You really bought the whole lie hood, line and sinker.  Proves just about everything about how gullible (another word for stupid) you are.



Ok smart arse.  Tell me why exactly you won't wear one? Give the links from the CDC and others. 
Don't go into a hate filled rant of democrats  and Fauci.  Just the justifiable facts.  
See how good you are now dickhead.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 14, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> In other words, you cannot refute what I have said.  Better fo check with your masters to see if they can.
> 
> BTW, your reply confirms how ridiculous your thinking is.



My reply indicates no such thing. I never made a comment about it if you read it again dickhead.  
You made three outrageous claims with nothing to support one of them yet you suggest its me who has ridiculous  thinking ? 
I put it to you, I'm the only one doing the thinking in this debate. 
You're coming from the usual hate filled brain dead  Republican doctrine but it's me that's not thinking?? 
You4e not the  smartest on here.


----------



## sparky (Oct 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Why do you purposefully ignore your own source when they are specifically referring to COVID-19?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it is the _*industry standard*_ for infection control, vs. that which is any CDC '_disease specific_' media _blurb_ Happy one.

Know that, _anyone_ in the medical field is required to be _trained_ to this standard,  nothing else '_trumps'*_ and/or _'alters'_ it

~S~

*pun intended


----------



## sparky (Oct 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You4e not the smartest on here.


good lord!

~S~


----------



## jc456 (Oct 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Ok smart arse.  Tell me why exactly you won't wear one? Give the links from the CDC and others.
> Don't go into a hate filled rant of democrats  and Fauci.  Just the justifiable facts.
> See how good you are now dickhead.


I've written in this thread multiple times now, the print on the box of masks says, does not protect against wuhan 19.  Now you prove the manufacturer of the product wrong.  go!!!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> You really don't think people study real world data?


HappyJoy what is the objective of the study that you're so desperately trying to sell here?  
What's the criteria they're using to support the effort?
Then where's their data they're comparing their results at? 


Colin norris said:


> I put it to you, I'm the only one doing the thinking in this debate.


so you have proof that the writing on the manufacturers mask boxes is wrong?  The masks do protect against wuhan 19?  cool, then post that data.  Come on thinking dude.


----------



## EvMetro (Oct 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I've provided studies with real world use and I've provided a link that explains the box warning. You won't look at any of it because of what? A single sentence. Moron.


No study can supercede the reality of how masks perform in the real world.  Any studies that claim masks do something besides what they really do in the real world can be nothing more than political agenda and propaganda. 

Watch how masks work in the real world:


----------



## jc456 (Oct 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Study what happens to societies that use masks to help negate the spread of a contagious virus. Are you lost? Read my links, moron.


WTF does this even mean.  What's the objective, criteria, and compared to what?


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> No, that's actually not true. Read my links.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you hurt yourself trying to twist out of that one?  

All of these "studies" you have cited occurred in controlled settings, thus putting to lie your claims about the real world.  Of course to those like you, the real world is where everything you do, think or say is controlled by those that have power over you.

That being said, your title of chief moron and village idiot  remains yours.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 14, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> What do you want me to consider? Your opinion? Fuck you, bring something to the table.


About as thoughtful of a response as you can make.  When losing a discussion, resort to profanity and try to change it.

Well, to sink to your level, continue to be the happy little asshole moron that you prefer to be and continue to let those with a slightly less warped brain tell you what to do and say.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Ok smart arse.  Tell me why exactly you won't wear one? Give the links from the CDC and others.
> Don't go into a hate filled rant of democrats  and Fauci.  Just the justifiable facts.
> See how good you are now dickhead.


My, my.  You must realize you are losing when you resort to name calling.  Is that the best you have?

Then you return to demanding what you are incapable of acknowledging as facts something that you refuse to even consider.  Anything that a idiot like you does not approve of is not justifiable, to you.

Exactly why I refuse to wear a mask?  First I never said that I will not wear a mask.  That is your lie number one. 

Second, I resist because they don't work. Just because someone tells you differently (noting that they have something to gain by saying so) does not make it true.  All of the lying studies that they make up are just to convince fools like you to do as they tell you to do.

Now it is time for you and your kind, the sheep, to try to make up some more lies about me and those that can still think independently

See how good you are now, ballsucker.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> My reply indicates no such thing. I never made a comment about it if you read it again dickhead.
> You made three outrageous claims with nothing to support one of them yet you suggest its me who has ridiculous  thinking ?
> I put it to you, I'm the only one doing the thinking in this debate.
> You're coming from the usual hate filled brain dead  Republican doctrine but it's me that's not thinking??
> You4e not the  smartest on here.


You really should get your ego checked, not to mention the rest of your head to see if there is any brain activity at all.

That and realize that you don't know everything and most of what you claim to know is false.  This is easily provable by your violent reaction when anyone points out how wrong you are, proving that you are incapable of rational or even intelligent thought.

BTW, moron, I never claimed to be the smartest one here.  You bestowed that title on me.  But coming from the stupidest one here, it means nothing. Just like all of your posts.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 15, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You really should get your ego checked, not to mention the rest of your head to see if there is any brain activity at all.
> 
> That and realize that you don't know everything and most of what you claim to know is false.  This is easily provable by your violent reaction when anyone points out how wrong you are, proving that you are incapable of rational or even intelligent thought.
> 
> BTW, moron, I never claimed to be the smartest one here.  You bestowed that title on me.  But coming from the stupidest one here, it means nothing. Just like all of your posts.



Thank you for your free analysis of my mental capacity but coming from a source which has been compromised since birth, it's very hard to adopt it with any sincerity. 

Next time, don't try to be clever.  You don't have the smarts dopey. 
Stick to the subject discussed or piss off.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## sparky (Oct 15, 2021)

_mask mask mask_........and if you didn't read it the first time...._mask_....

i can think of more ppe than just a_ mask_......

in fact, i can think of more means of transmission than solely airborne

*what say you?*




~S~


----------



## jc456 (Oct 15, 2021)

sparky said:


> _mask mask mask_........and if you didn't read it the first time...._mask_....
> 
> i can think of more ppe than just a_ mask_......
> 
> ...


we know masks don't work.  the manufacturer states so on the outside of the boxes they sell.  cannot protect against wuhan.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 15, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Thank you for your free analysis of my mental capacity but coming from a source which has been compromised since birth, it's very hard to adopt it with any sincerity.
> 
> Next time, don't try to be clever.  You don't have the smarts dopey.
> Stick to the subject discussed or piss off.


Just another example of how incompetent you and your alleged thinking process truly are.

As for sincerity, you really should not use words that you don't know the meaning of.  Stick with things like "oh yeah" or "your dumb".  These seem more natural to one like you.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 15, 2021)

Better masks at lower cost.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 15, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Just another example of how incompetent you and your alleged thinking process truly are.
> 
> As for sincerity, you really should not use words that you don't know the meaning of.  Stick with things like "oh yeah" or "your dumb".  These seem more natural to one like you.



You don't like it when I take the Mickey out if you.  You don't have the smarts boy.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 15, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You don't like it when I take the Mickey out if you.  You don't have the smarts boy.


You know, you really should stop when you are behind.  It only gets worse for you with your every post.

You continue with your insipid posts, having zero facts to back them up and expose your stupidity.


----------



## sparky (Oct 15, 2021)

jc456 said:


> we know masks don't work.  the manufacturer states so on the outside of the boxes they sell.  cannot protect against wuhan.



yuppy,,,,,,,,,,..........>>>>>>>



~S~


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 15, 2021)

Ok.  Then how about better masks that do?


----------



## sparky (Oct 15, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Ok.  Then how about better masks that do?


yes, some are better than others Dan

~S~


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 16, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You know, you really should stop when you are behind.  It only gets worse for you with your every post.
> 
> You continue with your insipid posts, having zero facts to back them up and expose your stupidity.



Thank you for your advice but it comes from a spurious source.  An idiot.


----------



## Stann (Oct 16, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...


Why do surgeons use them in surgery then ? You should learn about Louis Pasteur and aseptic technique.


----------



## Stann (Oct 16, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Long story short, the answer is no.
> 
> "In sum, of the 14 RCTs that have tested the effectiveness of masks in preventing the transmission of respiratory viruses, three suggest, but do not provide any statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis, that masks might be useful. The other eleven suggest that masks are either useless—whether compared with no masks or because they appear not to add to good hand hygiene alone—or actually counterproductive. Of the three studies that provided statistically significant evidence in intention-to-treat analysis that was not contradicted within the same study, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than hand hygiene alone, one found that the combination of surgical masks and hand hygiene was less effective than nothing, and one found that cloth masks were less effective than surgical masks."
> 
> ...


We had the mildest flu season last year; could everyone wearing masks have had something to do with it ? THINK !


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 16, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Thank you for your advice but it comes from a spurious source.  An idiot.


No, it goes to a spurious source and an idiot.  Using obvious projection further solidifies your status as village idiot.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 16, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> No, it goes to a spurious source and an idiot.  Using obvious projection further solidifies your status as village idiot.


Very poor rebuttal.  Like  true republicans , never had an original thought in your life. You're not in the game you imbecile.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 16, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Very poor rebuttal.  Like  true republicans , never had an original thought in your life. You're not in the game you imbecile.


And you know noting that you claim to know.  You assign names and thinks that makes a fact.  

I told you before that  you are way out of your league and you continue to prove it with your moronic posts.

As for original thoughts, who provides you with all of your thoughts as they are hardly original and just filled with hate for your betters, which is everyone.

BTW, hate to disappoint you but I am not a republican, but unaffiliated which must drive you out of your mind, if you had one.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 16, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> And you know noting that you claim to know.  You assign names and thinks that makes a fact.
> 
> You're problem is I'm a Democrat and you don't like me invading your little tabernacle of right wing politics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 16, 2021)

Stann said:


> Why do surgeons use them in surgery then ? You should learn about Louis Pasteur and aseptic technique.



Surgeons are worried about bacteria, hairs, protozoa, etc.
They are not worried about viruses.
You can get injected with covid and it won't do a thing.
Covid can only live in air passages, not in any bodily fluid.

Masks can't trap viruses because they are too small, once the saliva droplets have evaporated.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 16, 2021)

Stann said:


> We had the mildest flu season last year; could everyone wearing masks have had something to do with it ? THINK !



No, the flu likely was low because it was a mild winter and no one was going out unless necessary.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 16, 2021)

Another idiotic post from you, trying to promote yourself from the basement of lack of thought and reason.

Once again you fail.  The continuing tale of Colin Norris.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 16, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> No, that's actually not true. Read my links.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry. but there are no REAL studies showing masks work, because they do not.
The studies that cheat just check that exhaled virus in the first 15 minutes are all stuck to very large saliva droplets.
But after 15 minutes the water evaporates and the virus are no longer bound, so easily blow away again into the air.
So the only studies that indicate masks work are fake, that just check the first 15 minutes or less.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 16, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Sorry. but there are no REAL studies showing masks work, because they do not.
> The studies that cheat just check that exhaled virus in the first 15 minutes are all stuck to very large saliva droplets.
> But after 15 minutes the water evaporates and the virus are no longer bound, so easily blow away again into the air.
> So the only studies that indicate masks work are fake, that just check the first 15 minutes or less.


Rely on science?  Not going to happen with the maskers or the government.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 16, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Ok.  Then how about better masks that do?



Actually no masks can ever be fine enough to filter out a virus as small as covid.
They can catch the water droplets the virus originally is stuck to, but are then useless once the water evaporates in 15 minutes.

Here is the ONLY PPE gear that actually do work on viruses.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 19, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Sorry. but there are no REAL studies showing masks work, because they do not.



Says you and you don't count.



Rigby5 said:


> The studies that cheat just check that exhaled virus in the first 15 minutes are all stuck to very large saliva droplets.
> But after 15 minutes the water evaporates and the virus are no longer bound, so easily blow away again into the air.
> So the only studies that indicate masks work are fake, that just check the first 15 minutes or less.



Translation: If a study contradicts my own beliefs pulled out of my butt I ignore it.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 19, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Says you and you don't count.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: If a study contradicts my own beliefs pulled out of my butt I ignore it.


Or5, in your case, if it proves you are wrong y0u ignore it in hopes of currying favor with your lord and master Fauci who does your thinking for you.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 19, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Or5, in your case, if it proves you are wrong y0u ignore it in hopes of currying favor with your lord and master Fauci who does your thinking for you.



Something wrong with your keyboard?

The studies I posted obviously didn't prove me wrong. doy!


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 19, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Something wrong with your keyboard?
> 
> The studies I posted obviously didn't prove me wrong. doy!


They also did not prove you correct either.

Perhaps you should acquire a new keyboard, one that type the truth.  Hard to find from a liberal vendor.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 19, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> They also did not prove you correct either.
> 
> Perhaps you should acquire a new keyboard, one that type the truth.  Hard to find from a liberal vendor.


They did and as far as I can tell not one of you even attempted to debunk them. You tell me they are wrong but why do I care the fuck you think?


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 19, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> They did and as far as I can tell not one of you even attempted to debunk them. You tell me they are wrong but why do I care the fuck you think?


Ah, resorting to profanity which proves that you have no actual facts and have refused to read any literature on the subject that disagrees with you.  A true follower of Fauci and his lies.

As for what you can tell, funny how tunnel vision limits what you wish to see or understand.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 19, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Ah, resorting to profanity which proves that you have no actual facts and have refused to read any literature on the subject that disagrees with you.  A true follower of Fauci and his lies.
> 
> As for what you can tell, funny how tunnel vision limits what you wish to see or understand.




No facts, just the multiple studies I've posted for which you've ignored other than claiming they are wrong.

As for the profanity, you're just fucking boring and a broken record.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 19, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> No facts, just the multiple studies I've posted for which you've ignored other than claiming they are wrong.
> 
> As for the profanity, you're just fucking boring and a broken record.


So you can't even refrain  from profanity when you try to defend yourself for using it.  As stated, low intelligence and inability to speak in an adult manner.

And admitting that you only post studies, with which you agree and never consider opposing schools of thought that may actually cause you to think.  A foreign concept for you but one that you really should try if you wish to be considered anything other than a biased idiot.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 19, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> So you can't even refrain  from profanity when you try to defend yourself for using it.  As stated, low intelligence and inability to speak in an adult manner.



What am I defending? I simply think you're a complete moron and I'm not concerned about your pearl clutching over the fuck word.


Catman51 said:


> And admitting that you only post studies, with which you agree and never consider opposing schools of thought that may actually cause you to think.  A foreign concept for you but one that you really should try if you wish to be considered anything other than a biased idiot.



I posted studies that are credible. I didn't  "admit" to anything. Maybe stop redefining my posts because you don't  have an argument.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 19, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> What am I defending? I simply think you're a complete moron and I'm not concerned about your pearl clutching over the fuck word.
> 
> 
> I posted studies that are credible. I didn't  "admit" to anything. Maybe stop redefining my posts because you don't  have an argument.


By your wording, you are defending nothing, just admitting complete incompetence in arguing your position.

Also, with your every attempt to defend yourself, you further expose yourself to the glaring light that you have no facts.  I can post a "study" showing you to be a complete idiot.  By your standards it would be completely true.

You have no facts, only bigoted opinions you pretend to claim as facts.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 19, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> By your wording, you are defending nothing, just admitting complete incompetence in arguing your position.


I havent had a need to defend anything. All you have done is attack the studies I posted with your uninformed and meaningless oponion. The way I see it this wrapped up last week.


Catman51 said:


> Also, with your every attempt to defend yourself, you further expose yourself to the glaring light that you have no facts.  I can post a "study" showing you to be a complete idiot.  By your standards it would be completely true.



Again. I ppsted the facts already and you've come back with nothong more than your opinion which is next to meaningless.


Catman51 said:


> You have no facts, only bigoted opinions you pretend to claim as facts.



Bigoted? Weird.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 19, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I havent had a need to defend anything. All you have done is attack the studies I posted with your uninformed and meaningless oponion. The way I see it this wrapped up last week.
> 
> 
> Again. I ppsted the facts already and you've come back with nothong more than your opinion which is next to meaningless.
> ...


Yes, you are weird.  You post opinions yet deride others for doing as  you do.

As I said, I can post statements about you and claim that they are facts.  You failed to address that because you know it is true.

What you say is without merit and is in fact what you claim of others but in truth are meaningless.

You only post what you, in your mindlessness, assume are factual but are truly only your opinions and thus without any meaning.  Just like you are.

At least you should admit that your statements are cherry picked and one sided while refusing to even concern yourself with other points of view,  That is in fact bigoted and foolish, as are you.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 19, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Yes, you are weird.  You post opinions yet deride others for doing as  you do.
> 
> As I said, I can post statements about you and claim that they are facts.  You failed to address that because you know it is true.
> 
> ...


Last time.

I posted sources demonstrating masks work. You haven't posted anything credible. I'm done, you're boring me with your stupid shit ass failed semantical arguments.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 19, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Last time.
> 
> I posted sources demonstrating masks work. You haven't posted anything credible. I'm done, you're boring me with your stupid shit ass failed semantical arguments.


Ah, resorting to profanity again.  You lose.

Try posting your own opinions, if you have any that are not supplied by your masters.  Quoting someone elses post just show that you have nothing of your own to post.  Meaning that you are incapable of original thought and have to rely on others to give you your talking points.

In other words, you have nothing and are not intelligent enough to realize it.  Just stupid.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 20, 2021)

We needed masks more because more people didn't want to get vaccinated.  If everyone gets vaccinated, we probably won't need to mask up in most cases.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 20, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Ah, resorting to profanity again.  You lose.



No, that's actually not a rule. It's more or less an excuse for some to claim victory. 



Catman51 said:


> Try posting your own opinions, if you have any that are not supplied by your masters.  Quoting someone elses post just show that you have nothing of your own to post.  Meaning that you are incapable of original thought and have to rely on others to give you your talking points.



I'm posting from sources who I use to develop my opinion. You know, like normal people. 


Catman51 said:


> In other words, you have nothing and are not intelligent enough to realize it.  Just stupid.



Because I rely on the expertise of others and you rely on whatever you pull from your ass. Got it.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 20, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> No, that's actually not a rule. It's more or less an excuse for some to claim victory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you admit that all of your OPINIONS are provided by others thus making your statements fictional.  Yet you still try to convince yourself and others that they are some deep intellectual secret shared only with yourself.

Seek help.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 20, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> So you admit that all of your OPINIONS are provided by others thus making your statements fictional.  Yet you still try to convince yourself and others that they are some deep intellectual secret shared only with yourself.
> 
> Seek help.


My opinions are formed by actual information.

I guess you're saying the opposite about yourself. Very weird.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 20, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> My opinions are formed by actual information.
> 
> I guess you're saying the opposite about yourself. Very weird.


No, your opinions are formed by what a chosen few tell you, and they are power mad and looking for sheep just like you, who never questions what they are told and pose no danger of independent thought.

And that "actual information" you so proudly exhort, presents only one side of the story.  
But course that is  all you care about.  Not the truth, other opinions contrary to what you have been told or even questioning those who tell you what to think.

As for what you guess, that is what you are told to guess and has no facts to back it up.  Just like all of your OPINIONS.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 20, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> No, your opinions are formed by what a chosen few tell you, and they are power mad and looking for sheep just like you, who never questions what they are told and pose no danger of independent thought.



My opinions are formed from multiple people who are experts in their field. Not the gateway pundit. Or some other dead asshole who called his listeners dittoheads...to their faces no doubt.

Don't get all huffy and pissed off because you don't have informed voices you can call upon.



Catman51 said:


> And that "actual information" you so proudly exhort, presents only one side of the story.



Yeah, the fact based science side. 



Catman51 said:


> But course that is  all you care about.  Not the truth, other opinions contrary to what you have been told or even questioning those who tell you what to think.



I very much care about the truth.



Catman51 said:


> As for what you guess, that is what you are told to guess and has no facts to back it up.  Just like all of your OPINIONS.



I've already provided facts in links to the studies I provided. You don't believe them why exactly? you haven't bothered to discredit them and we both know you can't.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 20, 2021)

...it should not matter as much once we are all vaccinated.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 20, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> My opinions are formed from multiple people who are experts in their field. Not the gateway pundit. Or some other dead asshole who called his listeners dittoheads...to their faces no doubt.
> 
> Don't get all huffy and pissed off because you don't have informed voices you can call upon.
> 
> ...


You care nothing for the truth, only name calling and denial of any other idea than those that have been implanted in you porous little brain.  No original thoughts, just parroting what you have been led to believe are truths, without any inquiry as to their authenticity.

I don't believe them because they beg to be ignored.  Not fact based, nor truthful or logical.  Only the further attempt at a power grab that you bought into.

Name calling is what you think suits you best, and whit the lack of actual facts you supply that is probably true.  Your references to "science" ignores all the differing and contradictory items that are daily called facts, but change the next day.

I almost pity you for your ignorance.  Almost.  But with your continued resistance to explore anything that you don't agree with you lose that chance.  You label yourself a clown, beyond redemption.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 20, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You care nothing for the truth, only name calling and denial of any other idea than those that have been implanted in you porous little brain.  No original thoughts, just parroting what you have been led to believe are truths, without any inquiry as to their authenticity.



What data have you supplied that I should consider? What have you provided that is "original"? I'm also not so sure being right or wrong is dependent on originality. This isn't a creative writing course. 



Catman51 said:


> I don't believe them because they beg to be ignored.  Not fact based, nor truthful or logical.  Only the further attempt at a power grab that you bought into.



You don't believe who?



Catman51 said:


> Name calling is what you think suits you best, and whit the lack of actual facts you supply that is probably true.  Your references to "science" ignores all the differing and contradictory items that are daily called facts, but change the next day.



I call them as I see them. Sorry.

Can you give an example of what you're talking about?



Catman51 said:


> I almost pity you for your ignorance.  Almost.  But with your continued resistance to explore anything that you don't agree with you lose that chance.  You label yourself a clown, beyond redemption.


Provide it. Jesus, if you want me to consider something else you need to provide it.


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 20, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> You don't have time for your personal safety?  You are truly making that argument?
> 
> In that case, do you wear one when you are on the phone or conversing on screen?
> 
> ...


If someone doesn't want to take their condom off, because it is easier to leave it on, rather than remove it and have to put on a new one,  so be it. Same with masks.

How is it my concern if someone else would rather keep their mask on rather than remove and replace each time?


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 20, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> If someone doesn't want to take their condom off, because it is easier to leave it on, rather than remove it and have to put on a new one,  so be it. Same with masks.
> 
> How is it my concern if someone else would rather keep their mask on rather than remove and replace each time?


Just out of curiosity how many people use a new mask each time they don one?


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 20, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> What data have you supplied that I should consider? What have you provided that is "original"? I'm also not so sure being right or wrong is dependent on originality. This isn't a creative writing course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, *I* don't need to prove anything.  YOU need to look at alternate sources and reports to temper your hate of those that dare to disagree with you.  It is called intelligent debate, not parroting what someone better than you says.  How is that for original?  That's right, if it doesn't fit your preconceived ideas about what you are told to say, it doesn't matter.  That confirms that you are narrow minded and stupid.


----------



## HappyJoy (Oct 20, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> No, *I* don't need to prove anything.  YOU need to look at alternate sources and reports to temper your hate of those that dare to disagree with you.  It is called intelligent debate, not parroting what someone better than you says.  How is that for original?  That's right, if it doesn't fit your preconceived ideas about what you are told to say, it doesn't matter.  That confirms that you are narrow minded and stupid.




I looked at your source and they are trying to tell me that COVID vaccines can give you AIDS. How does that work exactly? That is not intellegent it's quite the opposite.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 20, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I looked at your source and they are trying to tell me that COVID vaccines can give you AIDS. How does that work exactly? That is not intellegent it's quite the opposite.


Once again you choose the items that you claim support your claims.  Stupid.

BTW, if you are so confident in your claims, why do you follow me around like a little dog hoping that your betters will take note of you.  Absolutely pitiful, but then that is what you and all of your actions depict you to be.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 20, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Just out of curiosity how many people use a new mask each time they don one?


It is why I don't understand right-wing reluctance to get vaccinated so we can ditch the mask.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 20, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> It is why I don't understand right-wing reluctance to get vaccinated so we can ditch the mask.


Yet the government requires, or tries to require, that masks be worn even after vaccination.  If the jab works so well, why?


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 20, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Ye3t the government requires, or tries to require, that masks be worn even after vaccination.  If the jab works so well, why?


In my opinion, mostly because the right-wing is soo against getting vaxxed.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 20, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> In my opinion, mostly because the right-wing is soo against getting vaxxed.


How does that even make sense?  According to the GOVERNMEMT the vast majority pf the "right wing" have been vaccinated.  Look for someone else to blame, like the GOVERNMENT.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 21, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> How does that even make sense?  According to the GOVERNMEMT the vast majority pf the "right wing" have been vaccinated.  Look for someone else to blame, like the GOVERNMENT.


You missed the point.  Right-wingers are being rebels without a Cause regarding getting vaxxed so we can ditch the mask since getting the pathogen will be no worse than the flu, afterward (ideally).


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 21, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> You missed the point.  Right-wingers are being rebels without a Cause regarding getting vaxxed so we can ditch the mask since getting the pathogen will be no worse than the flu, afterward (ideally).


You missed the point.  Your p[remise is wrong, vax reluctance has nothing to do with politics, it has to do with personal choice. That and the lack of truth being put out by the CDC as to the worth of masks.  And the CDC constantly changing their stance on masks and soci8al distancing causing people to not believe them and not comply with their demands.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 21, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Your p[remise is wrong, vax reluctance has nothing to do with politics, it has to do with personal choice.


How did you reach that conclusion?  It is a general welfare issue and Congress is delegated those social powers.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 21, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> How did you reach that conclusion?  It is a general welfare issue and Congress is delegated those social powers.


Social pressure is being applied to those that think for themselves on the subject.  Followed by political pressure.

The lies behind the push are being exposed and science is finally admitting that the jab does not work as claimed.  Booster shots for ever, breakthrough cases rising after the jab, rushing through the vax without proper testing and now having to admit that the consequences of the shot are not known.

Pure power and ego motivation for those without the courage to say no.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 21, 2021)

Catman51 said:


> Social pressure is being applied to those that think for themselves on the subject.  Followed by political pressure.
> 
> The lies behind the push are being exposed and science is finally admitting that the jab does not work as claimed.  Booster shots for ever, breakthrough cases rising after the jab, rushing through the vax without proper testing and now having to admit that the consequences of the shot are not known.
> 
> Pure power and ego motivation for those without the courage to say no.


Unfortunately, the statistics available from the CDC don't confirm your unsubstantiated opinion.


----------



## Catman51 (Oct 21, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Unfortunately, the statistics available from the CDC don't confirm your unsubstantiated opinion.


The statistics change as needed from the CDC, sometimes daily.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 18, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> It is why I don't understand right-wing reluctance to get vaccinated so we can ditch the mask.



No one is suggesting that we could ditch masks even if 100% were vaccinated.
The vaccinated still get infected and spread it, just have reduced symptoms.


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 18, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> You missed the point.  Right-wingers are being rebels without a Cause regarding getting vaxxed so we can ditch the mask since getting the pathogen will be no worse than the flu, afterward (ideally).



No, the vaccine temporarily increased antibody production, but that only last a few months.
Then the lethality returns.
So the vaccine does nothing to change the mask situation.


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 18, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> How did you reach that conclusion?  It is a general welfare issue and Congress is delegated those social powers.


Wrong.
General welfare is the ability to do finance useful things people want, but is NOT any sort of authority to force things people do not want.
For example, the Panama Canal or the St. Lawrence Seaway.
It does not give authority over state or local entities, or over individual rights.


----------



## Rigby5 (Nov 18, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Unfortunately, the statistics available from the CDC don't confirm your unsubstantiated opinion.



There are no statistic from the CDC that suggest the vaccines for covid work to enable long term T-cell memory.
By long term, I mean more than 4 months.

Just ask yourself what your immune system could use to store in T-cell memory?
Since there is no virus, it can't store any means of identifying a particular virus.
If one were to say spike proteins as the trigger to memorize, that can't be done because our immune system has to allow our own exosomes to have and use spike proteins.


----------

